# Ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite



## rezba (3 Novembre 2006)

Expirer. Inspirer. Tenter de s'inspirer. Se préparer encore une fois à affronter l'ancienne amitié.
Se demander encore une fois où nous en sommes arrivés.
Saisir une dosette bleue. Pour les cafés doubles. Appuyer sur le bon bouton. Serrer la tasse contre sa main. Tenter de rattraper les phrases qui tournent dans ma tête. Même si c'est un peu tôt, allumer une cigarette. 
Se dire que ça aidera à concilier les contraires.
Prendre le temps, mais sans le gâcher. Prendre le vent, sans le lâcher.
Finir l'histoire ou la redémarrer autrement.
Mettre un peu plus de son, pendant qu'on est tout seul. Découvrir cet album des Rapture, qui n'est pas si mauvais. Laisser l'énergie s'engouffrer dans mes veines.
Tourner, retourner encore, mettre de côtés les rancurs.
Se dire que c'est la vie. Que depuis des années, on tente une aventure difficile, concilier amitié et volonté d'entreprendre. Liberté intellectuelle et pragmatisme du cur. Ne pas se résigner à accepter une fin si idiote.
Ou bien se résigner, justement. Et en tirer une force pour continuer. Repartir à trois là où nous étions quatre. En assumer les conséquences, en faire un pion d'avance.
Mettre en suspens. Laisser pendant, encore un moment.
Admirer les branches des arbres qui bruissent. Réaliser qu'il faut nettoyer les carreaux.
Mordre dans une bouchée de viennoiserie. Penser à soi, avant tout. Sentir que, dans ce cadre qu'est le travail, on a si longtemps négligé de le faire vraiment. Savoir que, plus que jamais, les deux autres ont besoin de moi. Et que de là viendra le choix. Pour lui comme pour nous.
Changer la musique. Hésiter un court instant, opter pour Statkind. Pousser le son. Laisser Ellen Allien m'envahir.
Regarder au loin. Epouser le mouvement de l'air. Savoir que ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Novembre 2006)

Bon choix Ellen Allien  surtout Stadtkind :love: :love: :love: ma preferee 

Tu as beaucoup de bon gout 

Et du reste, nulle besoin de rappeller ta plume de maitre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Saisir une dosette bleue. Pour les cafés doubles.




*Si je n'avais lu la suite*
un doute m'aurait envahi.


----------



## PatorJky (3 Novembre 2006)

On en a le *souffle* coupé d'émerveillement.  
Quelle énergie ! nous est restituée par cette "Ellen Allien", heu ! non, éolienne, dont le vent musical de cette voix est la voie electro.
Quelle inspiration matinale ! La brise à l'heure des bises.
Bravo ! Mieux que pour certains, ça le "*vent*" bien !


----------



## IP (3 Novembre 2006)

Ca me rappelle un petit proverbe marin :

"Il faut prendre le temps comme il va, le vent comme il vient et le vin au goulot de la bouteille..."


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

- Maître, regardez, le drapeau bouge!
- Non, maître, il se trompe, c'est le vent qui bouge.

- Idiots, ce sont vos cerveaux qui bougent.

_I'm on a highway to hell_...
Mais j'ai choisi d'y aller en vélo, j'ai le temps.

Qu'est ce que je fous là ?

Le ciel sur les immeubles d'en face est rouge et orange, enflammé et paisible.

Je suis le vent,
qu'est ce que le monde bouge...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2006)

_...le vent l'emportera, et tout dispara&#238;tra ..._

Noir D&#233;sir


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2006)

_il est des frissons sur ma nuque qui ne sont plus aussi doux qu'autrefois, ils seraient plut&#244;t froids et handicapants... laissant voir &#224; mon corps le manque de chaleur retourn&#233; par la couette et le lit vide.
_


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2006)

J'ai commenc&#233; ce fil pour un de mes fr&#232;res. Et voil&#224; que l'autre s'en empare.
Toi, mon petit lu, que je n'ai pas assez lu, ces derniers temps.

Je voudrais te serrer contre moi, te prendre dans mes bras, embrasser ta joue humide.
Te prot&#233;ger du froid.
Tous ces fils que l'on a tricot&#233; ensemble, ils pourraient te faire un pull qui r&#233;chaufferait ta chair esseul&#233;e.

Viens, viens &#224; la maison. Il fait chaud.
Je te pr&#233;senterai mon autre fr&#233;rot.
En ce moment, il est "malgr&#233; lui", comme toi.


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_il suffit que j'arrive &#224; me trouver du temps pour m'envoler dans un souffle &#233;lectrique vers ta patrie aux cuisses jolies...

embrasse ton autre fr&#233;rot. et si ses joues ont comme les miennes un go&#251;t de mer d&#233;roul&#233;e, transforme-toi en ces vents qui passent en haut du Canigou et s&#232;che nos larmes du soleil radieux de ton sourire.
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

Merci Rezba  Je n'&#233;tais pas l&#224;, mais nous nous sommes mis &#224; deux pour effacer tout &#231;a. Prot&#232;ge-les bien


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2006)

Le vent se calme. Après le souffle de l'explosion mes oreilles n'entendent plus, mes yeux sont comme aveuglés par  l'eau qui s'égoutte.  Je touche mes plaies, du sang coule... La douleur, la douleur... rien de plus, rien de plus banal en somme.


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2006)

_c'est l'enfer de la somme, Hell's Mud comme disait les australiens en parlant de ma gadoue natale. Courons nous abriter dans la tranchée, le camarade Rezba nous y attend pour nous protéger. 

je descendrais avec ma meillure bouteille de Chablis. En espérant que le chant des Grenouilles nous fassent sentir que le monde vacillant garde encore quelques beautés. 
_


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2006)

Je partagerais bien une partie de la bouteille.

Ça se marie avec le canard le Chablis ?
Oui sûrement.

Prévenez moi.


----------



## joanes (7 Novembre 2006)

On aura bien l'occasion de la boire cette bouteille un jour...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4042815 a dit:
			
		

> _En espérant que le chant des Grenouilles nous fassent sentir que le monde vacillant garde encore quelques beautés.
> _


La beauté n'existe que parce qu'elle trouve des yeux pour la regarder et une conscience paisible à même de comprendre qu'elle est belle. Espère donc plutôt que ton âme s'apaise par le voyage et que tes yeux regardent devant eux. Les grenouilles chantent aussi (surtout ?) pour celui qui ne les entend plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2006)

Le vent qui s'agite et la mer qui roule ... ... 
Il est des malheurs attendus qui arrivent toujours trop tôt...
Difficile d'accepter ne plus être aimé alors qu'on aime toujours - humaine tragédie, diront certains, catastrophe annoncée, diront d'autres...
Ce soir, j'ai le coeur pantelant et le chagrin à fleur de peau ... 34 années de ce que j'appelais "notre bonheur" ... 34 ans de projets communs et 3 enfants formidables ... et aujourd'hui, inéluctable, irrémédiable, la décision de "se séparer"...
Il paraît, dans ce genre de situation, qu'il y en a toujours un ou une qui "reste sur le carreau" ... ce soir, c'est moi qui suis "sur le carreau" et vachement "la gueule à terre", croyez-le !
Je sais pertinemment que ce forum n'est pas le lieu adéquat pour s'épancher, je sais aussi que mon histoire s'inscrit dans le cadre de millions d'autres plus ou moins graves, plus ou moins dramatiques ... mais à vrai dire, je m'en fiche ... c'était ça ou gueuler ma souffrance en courant dans la rue dans l'indifférence générale...
Il faut que j'accepte ... encore aimer sans être aimé en retour est un chemin sans issue, parsemé de larmes et de frustrations, une voie de garage vers une nuit noire et glacée...
J'avais encore un peu d'espoir ... il a suffi de quelques minutes pour le balayer...
Le pire a eu raison du meilleur ... demain, il faudra coucher cette décision sur papier timbré, dissoudre nos larmes dans l'encrier d'un juge ... et survivre ... surtout survivre !
Faites moi plaisir ... ne me répondez pas ! Laissez le vent s'agiter et emporter mes mots, laissez la mer rouler et effacer mes pas pour qu'enfin il ne me reste que le silence...


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

_deux autres dans ce sujet subissent les m&#234;mes &#233;chardes dans les pieds et sous les paupi&#232;res... amiti&#233; et con-fraternit&#233; marmiteuse
c'est pas le moment mais il y aura une AES &#224; Lille d&#232;s que possible, je sais que tu n'habites pas si loin. 

faut que j'y aille, je n'ai plus d'&#233;chardes sous les paupi&#232;res, un petit chat tout perdu ous la pluie a pass&#233; la nuit derni&#232;re avec moi. en &#233;change de quelques morceaux de poisson et un peu de lait, il a accept&#233; de me bercer de ronron toute la nuit. c'est con comme &#231;a fait du bien ce peu de vent roul&#233; dans les narines... 


_


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

Je suis désolé pour vous, et pour tout ceux qui redeviennent "je" , après avoir été " nous " .

Ce n'est que le vent qui souffle, sur les bosses des coups dures, de la vie ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2006)

Parfois, le "Je" redeviens un autre "nous", un nouveau qui ouvre de nouveaux horizons, un nouvel avenir.
Le meilleur reste à venir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Novembre 2006)

Frédo est passé me dire "au revoir" aujourd'hui ... un pote de longue date qui part définitivement en Australie dans 2 jours ! ... encore un qui me quitte ...
Il était marrant Frédo ... il était le sosie parfait du chanteur du groupe America et malgré qu'il ne sache pas aligner deux notes sur une guitare ... ni chanter d'ailleurs ...  ... il s'amusait comme un fou à les imiter en parodiant le fameux "Horse with no name" ... et ça amusait tout le monde...
Aujourd'hui, il n'a pas voulu le faire ... pas le coeur à ça disait-il ... 
Alors, et pour Frédo, on reprend tous en choeur :

On the first part of the journey 
I was looking at all the life 
There  were plants and birds and rocks and things 
There was sand and hills and  rings 
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz 
And the sky with no  clouds 
The heat was hot and the ground was dry 
But the air was full of  sound 
I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good  to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause  there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la...

After two days  in the desert sun 
My skin began to turn red 
After three days in the  desert fun 
I was looking at a river bed 
And the story it told of a river  that flowed 
Made me sad to think it was dead 
You see I've been through  the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In  the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give  you no pain 
La, la... 

After nine days I let the horse run free  
'Cause the desert had turned to sea 
There were plants and birds and  rocks and things 
there was sand and hills and rings 
The ocean is a  desert with it's life underground 
And a perfect disguise above 
Under the  cities lies a heart made of ground 
But the humans will give no love 
You  see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be  out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there  ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la... 

Salut Frédo ... que le destin ou le hasard fasse que nos chemins se croisent encore une fois avant qu'il ne soit trop tard...


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2006)

[edit]Non, finalement, c'est une lettre morte.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Finalement, pass&#233; 35 ou 40 barres, les lettres mortes s'accumulent. Avant, on n'y croit pas. On se dit que la mort c'est pour les autres, et puis un jour on fait le compte.

Un compte comme ca, sans raison valable. On y pense, simplement.

Et d'un seul coup, on se rend compte de ceux qui sont rest&#233;s sur le bord de la route.

J'ai souvenir de Didier. Pas vraiment un ami, pas vraiment. Mais un mec avec qui j'ai fait un bout de route, sous d'autres latitudes, sous d'autres moments. J'ai le souvenir d'un soir en jeep, sur la route entre les Trois Ilets et Fort de France, au retour d'un reportage. Il pleuvait. Et Didier conduisait comme un dingue. Nous avions des bandes magn&#233;tiques et des photos &#224; d&#233;poser le plus vite possible, avant le bouclage. Nous avons trac&#233;s comme des fous, doublant toutes les lignes de voitures par la gauche, sur la mauvaise file. Jeunes, insouciants.

J'ai aussi le souvenir d'une travers&#233;e sur la navette, lorsqu'il m'a fait &#233;couter _Prince_ sur son nouveau Discman. "C'est g&#233;nial, non ?!", et son sourire lorsqu'il me parlait de sa nouvelle conqu&#234;te : "elle a des cuisses incroyables". Merci, Didier, j'avais vu. Oui, des cuisses incroyables.

Un apr&#232;s midi, je venais de faire l'amour avec ma copine du moment. J'&#233;tais bien. Il faisait beau, et les feuilles des bananiers bougeaient lentement. Je suis sorti sur la terrasse, dans sa maison pas loin du carrefour du "Rond point du Viet-Nam h&#233;ro&#239;que", observant l'h&#233;licopt&#232;re qui tournait. A ce carrefour, Didier venait de faire un grand saut du pont, quittant sa moto toute neuve sous le choc d'une voiture. L'h&#233;lico &#233;tait celui du SAMU.

Didier travaillait pour Patrick, qui poss&#233;dait une radio FM. Patrick, quelques ann&#233;es plus tard laissait, lui aussi, son &#226;me sur le bitume au guidon de sa Harley.

Didier &#233;tait venu s'installer aux Antilles avec Philippe. Philippe est mort un soir de 1999, une balle dans la t&#234;te lors d'un braquage.

Il &#233;tait temps que je parte.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est marrant, je ne sais pas si c'est moi ou si c'est dans l'air, mais l&#224;, je me dis qu'il y a au moins deux ou trois personnes ici avec qui j'aurais aim&#233; me risquer sur le bizarre en regardant le soir tomber. Sans rien dire, pour une fois. Juste comme &#231;a. Un quatuor d'horizons parall&#232;les dans le soir. Va comprendre.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2006)

Oui c'est bizarre. Ce doit &#234;tre dans l'air.

(Et &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec toi Doc. Mais &#231;a pourrait  )


----------



## katelijn (24 Novembre 2006)

Lettre a Geert..., Gerardo

Mon petit frère ... toi qui est partie très loin... Tu me manques ... tu ne peux pas savoir a quel point, nos conversations de tous les jours me manquent ... ça va faire un an que tu est partie ... toi qui voulais partir .. le ras le bol de ta vie, le fait que tu n'acceptes pas qui tu est...
tu est partie sans le vouloir .. un stupide accident qui a mis fin a ta vie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2006)

Madame, dont j'ai oublié le nom. Vous étiez ma voisine il y a quelques années. Une toute petite femme au soir de sa vie vivant seule dans cet appartement parisien loin de votre vie d'avant. Je vous disais bonjour lorsque je vous croisais dans le couloir et les choses se limitaient à cela.
Jusqu'au jour où votre porte a malencontreusement claqué alors que vous étiez sur le pallier. Une seule porte s'est ouverte cet après-midi, la mienne. Et j'ai découvert votre monde de solitude, votre vie d'avant que vous m'avez racontée, lorsque votre mari était en vie. Votre vie sur les routes d'Algérie ou il creusait des puits dans les villages les plus reculés. Vous qui viviez parmis les Algériens sans être colonialiste. Puis l'arrivée en France, ce pays que vous ne connaissiez pas et la difficulté de s'adapter. Les années de galère et la mort de votre mari. Puis la solitude de la vieillesse. Cette putain de solitude qui vous a tué alors que j'étais là, juste séparé par un mur et que je n'avais pas frappé à votre porte comme j'avais l'habitude de le faire pour voir si vous aviez besoin de quelque chose alors que je descendais faire des courses.
Vous n'étiez pas une amie, à peine une connaissance, mais je pense à vous souvent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2006)

Hier soir, j'ai regardé Cinema Paradiso ... seul !
Je me suis repassé la scéne des "baisers coupés" au moins 5 fois avec toujours la même émotion ... le noir et blanc leur va si bien ... ils sont intemporels et tellement présents...
Devant ces images abîmées et sautillantes, j'ai écrasé quelques larmes sans savoir si c'était sur moi que je pleurais...
Paradoxalement, je me sentais bien dans mon triste délire ... ce que je voyais était beau ... ce que je ressentais étais beau ! J'avais l'impression de voyager dans le temps, de toucher l'absolu ... la force des images en quelque sorte...
Et puis, le silence ... trop lourd le silence !
Je suis sorti et j'ai marché un peu, profitant de la fraîcheur nocturne ... en marchant, j'avais en tête certains de vos textes peuplant "Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule" ou "Les villes de grande solitude" ... j'ai pensé à vous ... à toi Xavier dont la plume me ravit, à toi Rezba, l'initiateur de certains de mes tourments, à toi Amok pour la force de tes textes, à Alèm, mon frérot marmiteux, et à tous les autres, trop nombreux pour être nommés mais tellement importants dans ces instants fragiles... trop importants peut-être...
Et puis, il a commencé à pleuvoir et je suis rentré...
Le sommeil m'a surpris sans trop de peine ... la fatigue sans doute ...


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2006)

"L'initiateur de certains de mes tourments" ?
Pfff, c'est dur, &#231;a.
Je vois bien ce que &#231;a a d'affectif, venant de toi, mais &#231;a me plonge dans un "abysse" de culpabilit&#233;.
Ik houd van u.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "L'initiateur de certains de mes tourments" ?
> Pfff, c'est dur, ça.
> Je vois bien ce que ça a d'affectif, venant de toi, mais ça me plonge dans un "abysse" de culpabilité.
> Ik houd van u.


Remonte vite de ton abyssale culpabilité ...
Ce que j'ai voulu dire, et en fait, tu l'as très bien compris (), c'est que la lecture de certains de tes posts rouvre de vieilles blessures de guerre que j'avais depuis longtemps enfouies ... preuve s'il en est que, au-delà de la distance qui nous sépare, nous vivons toutes et tous les mêmes épreuves et faisons montre des mêmes faiblesses ou de la même détermination face à l'adversité...
C'est probablement lié à notre "humanité" ... en fait, "la mer qui roule" roule pour tout le monde... et c'est très bien comme ça !
Mon problème, c'est que mes parents ne m'ont appris qu'à aimer ... or, dans le monde où nous vivons aujourd'hui, il faut pouvoir aussi détester ou plutôt "ne pas aimer" ... et ça, j'en suis incapable ... malheureusement ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon problème, c'est que mes parents ne m'ont appris qu'à aimer ... or, dans le monde où nous vivons aujourd'hui, il faut pouvoir aussi détester ou plutôt "ne pas aimer" ... et ça, j'en suis incapable ... malheureusement ...


Vieil imbécile.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vieil imbécile.


Je sais... ! Et pourtant j'essaie !!!!:love:
ps : merci Xavier !!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui, la mer qui roule a laissé sur le rivage un petit coeur transi et fatigué ... il venait je ne sais d'où, balloté par les flots et poussé par le vent...
Il s'est échoué au pied de la jetée et c'est miracle si je l'ai aperçu, trop faible qu'il était pour crier sa détresse...
Il palpitait à peine et au creux de ma main il ressemblait à une rouge colombe...
Je l'ai tendrement réchauffé et réconforté mais rien n'y fit ... sa blessure profonde lui enleva son dernier souffle de vie...
Alors que je le déposais sur le sable, une vague plus forte l'emporta et de vagues en vagues, il rejoignit l'horizon...
C'est alors que je vis "la Lumière" ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

_ce soir, j'ai bu. S. &#233;tait &#224; mes c&#244;t&#233;s, consentante, amicale et chaleureuse. Pas libre mais touch&#233;e, d&#233;licieuse enfant r&#233;unionnaise. Cette apr&#232;s-midi, E. est venue me dire qu'elle voulait me montrer la raffinerie, pas par pur esprit d&#233;monstrateur mais parce qu'elle y travaille, qu'elle vit &#224; c&#244;t&#233; et qu'elle se dit que nos solitudes pourraient bien profiter ensemble du vent de l'atlantique.

la drache qui n'en est pas une m'ayant surpris apr&#232;s quelque bouteille de champagne ce soir m'a fait penser que sa blondeur &#233;tait aussi appr&#233;ciable que le vent de sa martinique et que le vent dans l'estuaire de la Loire.

je vais r&#234;ver d'elles... 
_


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

R&#234;ve, r&#234;ve, mon doux ami. Mange tes r&#234;ves, vis la vie, regarde les lumi&#232;res s'allumer, sois ton propre allumeur de r&#233;verb&#232;res. Pars, erre, berb&#232;re de l'atlantique, crieur d'amour, montreur de douceur. File tes chim&#232;res, soigne ta douleur aux creux de leurs aisselles. Dispose de ton corps, guide toi de ta t&#234;te. T&#232;te. Bois le lait cru et bourru, laisse les bulles te promener, enivre toi de leur henn&#233;.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2006)

Et voilà ... tu pars vendredi ...
Il est chouette ton appart ... bien lumineux, bien exposé, avec une belle terrasse qui promet de belles soirées d'été ...
On l'a choisi ensemble comme si l'on devait réaliser un "ultime" projet avant de voler chacun de nos propres ailes vers des horizons séparés...
Vendredi on pourra dire "chez toi" et "chez moi" ... on ne dira plus "chez nous" ...
Bien entendu, on restera "amis" ... on reste toujours "amis" dans ces cas là jusqu'au jour où l'oubli commence son oeuvre ...
Nos 3 enfants sont heureux pour nous ... heureux qu'on soit heureux même si ce n'est plus ensemble ... ils sont là pour nous rappeler que l'Amour a existé mais qu'il n'a pas survécu à ces cinq dernières années durant lesquelles la vie nous a rattrapés...
Cinq années de lente déliquescence, de profonde incompréhension, de discussions stériles en combats d'arrière-garde, de guerres perdues d'avance sans qu'il y ait ni vainqueur ni vaincu...
La cassure n'a pas été nette ... la blessure n'a pas été mortelle ... le couteau a été tourné et retourné dans la plaie jusqu'à ce jour ...
Des années pour me rendre compte que tu ne m'aimais plus ... et quelques semaines pour tenter de l'accepter...
Aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas osé te dire que je t'aimais encore et que, probablement, je t'aimerai toujours ... tu étais trop heureuse, trop resplendissante de voir poindre une nouvelle vie à l'horizon ... de sentir le vent de la liberté caresser tes cheveux ... je n'ai pas voulu gâcher ces instants devenus trop rares ... c'eut été égoïste de ma part !
Je t'ai regardé comme si ma vie était devenu un quai de gare ... vendredi, je ne te dirai pas "adieu" mais "sois heureuse" ... 
Plus facile d'écrire que de parler ... plus facile de taper des mots que de dénouer une gorge serrée par le chagrin...
Tu ne liras pas ces mots ... "le vent qui s'agite" est un peu mon jardin secret dans lequel mes sentiments prennent leur envol vers un infini virtuel ... je me plais à les imaginer traverser l'espace pour arriver dans l'incertain...
"Pour le meilleur et pour le pire" avions-nous dit ! J'ai décidé de ne garder que le meilleur, le souvenir d'un amour unique et sincère ... je remercie le ciel de t'avoir mis sur mon chemin et puisse le ciel t'aider à retrouver la paix et la sérénité...
Tu n'as pas été mon "premier" amour ... au moins seras-tu le dernier !
Tu m'as donné 3 enfants formidables ... aujourd'hui ils nous entourent et nous réconfortent ... ils sont la synthèse de ce que nous avions toujours espéré ensemble.
Pas de regrets, pas de remords et pas d'amertume ... juste quelque chose qui me fait mal dans la poitrine ... une douleur un peu sourde et lancinante qui mettra du temps à guérir, pour autant qu'elle guérisse un jour...
Il faisait beau aujourd'hui ... le soleil était au rendez-vous et il y avait de la douceur dans l'air ... c'était un temps merveilleux pour te murmurer "Je t'Aime" ... ...


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2006)

Jean-Luc....
J'aurais plein de choses &#224; te dire. Mais pas ici.
Je voudrais juste te dire que je viens de voir ta signature. Et que savoir que K&P vont revenir me faire plier de rire devant mon &#233;cran me ravit d'avance.
Dans mon pays du vent, la mer roule pas mal, en hiver. Et j'ai deux wc, pour servir de th&#233;&#226;tre &#224; K&P.


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2006)

_tiens, une id&#233;e : une aes &#224; montpellier avec al&#232;m et TheBig euh Panic et Kernel... 

pas &#224; Nantes, le vent souffle trop fort, on risquerait de se prendre les cheveux dans les yeux ou les cendre sde nos amours &#233;ternels... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2006)

Le meilleur reste à venir...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _C'est mieux quand la fête continue._


 ... j'en ai connu des fêtes ! Beaucoup de joyeuses et quelques unes de tristes aussi où la mélancolie et la désespérance dansaient ensemble sous les lampions ballotés par le vent...
Je n'en ai effacé aucune de ma mémoire et au gré de mon humeur, je repense aux unes et aux autres d'égale manière ... si facile de se laisser aller dans un spleen malgré tout réconfortant...
Mais j'ai décidé de regarder devant et d'occulter mes rétros ... la vie est devant et demain sera un autre jour ... le soleil brillera encore et toujours, un peu voilé peut-être mais toujours aussi chaleureux...

Cela ne m'empêche pas de repenser à cette petite mélodie :

C'était tout juste après la guerre,
Dans un petit bal qu'avait souffert.
Sur une piste de misère,
Y'en avait deux, à découvert.
Parmi les gravats ils dansaient
Dans ce petit bal qui s'appelait...
Qui s'appelait... qui s'appelait... qui s'appelait...

Non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu.
Ce dont je me souviens ce sont ces amoureux
Qui ne regardaient rien autour d'eux.
Y'avait tant d'insouciance
Dans leurs gestes émus,
Alors quelle importance
Le nom du bal perdu ?
Non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu.
Ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'ils étaient heureux
Les yeux au fond des yeux.
Et c'était bien... Et c'était bien...

Ils buvaient dans le même verre,
Toujours sans se quitter des yeux.
Ils faisaient la même prière,
D'être toujours, toujours heureux.
Parmi les gravats ils souriaient
Dans ce petit bal qui s'appelait...
Qui s'appelait... qui s'appelait... qui s'appelait...

Non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu.
Ce dont je me souviens ce sont ces amoureux
Qui ne regardaient rien autour d'eux.
Y'avait tant d'insouciance
Dans leurs gestes émus,
Alors quelle importance
Le nom du bal perdu ?
Non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu.
Ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'ils étaient heureux
Les yeux au fond des yeux.
Et c'était bien... Et c'était bien...

Et puis quand l'accordéoniste
S'est arrêté, ils sont partis.
Le soir tombait dessus la piste,
Sur les gravats et sur ma vie.
Il était redevenu tout triste
Ce petit bal qui s'appelait,
Qui s'appelait... qui s'appelait... qui s'appelait...

Non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu.
Ce dont je me souviens ce sont ces amoureux
Qui ne regardaient rien autour d'eux.
Y'avait tant de lumière,
Avec eux dans la rue,
Alors la belle affaire
Le nom du bal perdu.
Non, je ne me souviens plus du nom du bal perdu.
Ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'on était heureux
Les yeux au fond des yeux.
Et c'était bien... Et c'était bien.


​


----------



## Amok (28 Novembre 2006)

[youtube]CE5QIg-hcEc[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

juste pour dire J-Luc qu'hier soir tu m'as fait pleurer voilà c'est dit parce que vbull m'en empêche, suis de tout coeur avec toi.  Je connais oh combien la douleur que tu peux ressentir, ce noeud dans l'ventre, le coeur fendu en deux, la tête qui ne voit plus très bien l'avenir sans l'autre, la sensation de perdition qui fait mal très très mal..
Il n'y a que le temps qui panse les plaies et c'est long mais on y arrive un jour ou l'autre, t'inquiète 
On croit même qu'on ne pourra plus jamais aimer, mais la nature humaine est une belle machine qui sait se remettre à neuf comme lorsque nous avions 20 ans....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2006)

_Bien sûr il y a les guerres d'Irlande
Et les peuplades sans musique
Bien sûr tout ce manque de tendres
Il n'y a plus d'Amérique
Bien sûr l'argent n'a pas d'odeur
Mais pas d'odeur me monte au nez
Bien sûr on marche sur les fleurs
Mais voir un ami pleurer!

Bien sûr il y a nos défaites
Et puis la mort qui est tout au bout
Nos corps inclinent déjà la tête
Étonnés d'être encore debout
Bien sûr les femmes infidèles
Et les oiseaux assassinés
Bien sûr nos curs perdent leurs ailes
Mais mais voir un ami pleurer!

Bien sûr ces villes épuisées
Par ces enfants de cinquante ans
Notre impuissance à les aider
Et nos amours qui ont mal aux dents
Bien sûr le temps qui va trop vite
Ces métro remplis de noyés
La vérité qui nous évite
Mais voir un ami pleurer!

Bien sûr nos miroirs sont intègres
Ni le courage d'être juifs
Ni l'élégance d'être nègres
On se croit mèche on n'est que suif
Et tous ces hommes qui sont nos frères
Tellement qu'on n'est plus étonnés
Que par amour ils nous lacèrent
Mais voir un ami pleurer!_

Brel 1977

Edith : Pour Roberto


----------



## mado (28 Novembre 2006)

Et sans que ce soit un sacrilège, pour toi le belge au grand coeur, écoute la version d'Arno si tu ne la connais pas 

Et laisse _rouler_ la bière à flots, ça fait pas de mal parfois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et laisse _rouler_ la bière à flots, ça fait pas de mal parfois


Ce soir, ce sera vodka !!!!! Mais faut que je fasse gaffe ! y'a déjà de la concurrence !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2006)

Un Eristoff USB?
Fais gaffe quand même...


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Nez Rouge le protège


----------



## kanako (29 Novembre 2006)

ce soir, mal de crane
mais je suis heureuse d'être passée et de vous lire très beau (mais triste) message de Lebig
Et toutes vos réponses, qui réchauffent le cur

en ré-écoutant la chanson (version arno)
je pleure un peu aussi
me fait penser aux miens (d'amis), qui sont loin d'ici

me fait repenser à ce message posté quelques pages auparavant sur _"la mer qui roule" qui roule pour tout le monde_







très bonne nuit à vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> ce soir, mal de crane&#8230;
> mais je suis heureuse d'&#234;tre pass&#233;e et de vous lire&#8230; tr&#232;s beau (mais triste) message de Lebig&#8230;




*Mais non voyons*
The big n'&#233;crit pas de la soupe !



 
:bebe:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Ce matin, dans un cérémonial digne d'un Samouraï de bas étage, j'ai revêtu mon "cuir", chaussé mes bottes, enfilé mes gants et le casque à la main j'ai marché lentement jusqu'au garage où dort ma moto ... j'avais laissé tomber le string cuir coqué du fait que je craignais de me "les" geler...
Elle m'attendait, rutilante et trapue, chromes offerts à mon regard admiratif ... je savais qu'elle était prête...
Contact ... starter et le bruit rauque du VTwin qui s'ébroue ... le temps était clair et ensoleillé ... il flottait dans l'air comme un petit air de vacances ... ambiance magique comme du temps où j'étais gosse et que je bondissais hors de la maison avec ma trottinette...
Les "good vibrations" me massaient doucement le bas du dos ... "klong" (Hé ouais, une Harley, ça fait "klong"...:hein et la première s'enclenche comme dans du beurre ... petite poussée rageuse tous pots ouverts pour prévenir le voisinage qu'il va vivre un grand moment et je m'élance vers le carrefour prendre la route qui part vers la liberté...
L'avantage de vivre dans une petite ville, c'est que la liberté est à portée de quelques tours de roues... et elle était belle la liberté ... un long ruban de bitume entouré de champs ... des virages accueillants, un peu raides pour les plus vieux (mais c'est normal me direz-vous !) et le ciel qui défile sous la visière style "road 66" en 16/9ième ... avec un peu d'imagination !
Quelques kilomètres plus loin, le Grand Canyon à gauche et à droite (mon Grand Canyon à moi, ce sont les terrils de Lille Roubaix Tourcoing ... mais qu'importe !).
Portion d'autoroute ... compteur qui s'emballe un peu mais je dompte la bête ... peu de circulation ... je peux commencer à gamberger et à laisser divaguer mon esprit au-delà de l'horizon...
Je me sens bien ... ça faisait longtemps !
Tidju ... ça fait du bien le vent dans la gueule et les effluves du diesel qui me précède...
Oubliés mes problèmes ... vautrée ma nostalgie ... gauffré mon spleen et les idées noires...
Tiens, je croise des potes ... grand signe de la main ... sympa !
Rien que du beau, que du lumineux, le merveilleux à portée de guidon et ces vibrations qui rappellent que la vie est mouvement, qu'elle peut être belle si on le veut vraiment...
Bien sûr, il a fallu rentrer et refermer la porte du garage comme on referme un "coffre au trésor" ... bien sûr, j'ai pensé à demain et surtout à vendredi ... en fait, la réalité vous retombe dessus comme une enclume tombée du ciel et vous enfonce la tête dans les épaules...
Mais maintenant, je sais ... j'ai trouvé mon exutoire ... un "truc" qui pansera mes blessures momentanément et qui m'empêchera de virer au sombre, une sorte de "cheval de mon enfance" qui m'emmènera au-delà de la dure réalité...
Entre ça et chialer dans mon canapé une bouteille d'Eristoff USB à la main ... j'ai choisi !!!
Dans ma signature, j'ai la devise "Rien ne va jamais aussi bien qu'on ne l'espère ni aussi mal qu'on ne le craint" ... ... c'est bien de l'écrire, mais le prouver c'est mieux !!!!!
Encore merci à Toutes et Tous ... recevoir des pensées au-delà de centaines ou de milliers de kilomètres "d'humains" que vous ne connaissez pas et que probablement vous ne connaîtrez jamais, savoir au fond de soi que ces pensées sont sincères ... ça réchauffe le coeur et prouve s'il fallait le prouver que le monde n'est pas aussi "pourri" qu'il le paraît parfois...
Sachez que je pense à vous ... aussi et que je vous aime !!!!!!:love:
Prenez soin de vous, bande de nases, parce que j'ai besoin de vous !


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_tu sais, je crois que si l'envie te vient de pousser jusque Lille, certains se laisseront porter via le TGV... 
_


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (29 Novembre 2006)

Monsieur a bouff&#233; du clown. Mais c'&#233;tait sa derni&#232;re cartouche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

Bon ... c'est bien de rigoler maintenant, mais vendredi ma femme d&#233;m&#233;nage ... 
On est tomb&#233;s d'accord sur le mobilier qu'elle va emporter avec elle et vendredi soir, je me retrouverai dans une maison au style ... comment dire ... un peu d&#233;pouill&#233; !!!
Et sinc&#232;rement, je ne crois pas que vendredi soir j'aurai le coeur &#224; l'humour et &#224; la d&#233;rision... mais, de toutes mani&#232;res, rien n'y changera !

Alors, suivant les conseils de mes enfants ador&#233;s, je positive ou plut&#244;t, j'essaie de positiver en faisant une liste de ce qui sera "mieux" qu'avant...

Alors en vrac, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; ceci :

Je pourrai faire ce que je veux quand je veux (mais &#231;a, je le faisais d&#233;j&#224; et en plus on le faisait &#224; deux !!!)

Je pourrai recevoir &#224; la maison qui je veux quand je veux (m&#234;me remarque !)

Je pourrai transformer mon rez-de-chauss&#233;e d&#233;pouill&#233; en salle de musique avec des montagnes de c&#226;bles, des synth&#233;s et des haut-parleurs partout : VRAI !!!!!!!

Je pourrai &#233;couter les riffs de Jimi Hendrix &#224; fond la caisse sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de mettre mon casque : VRAI !!!!!!!

Je pourrai passer la nuit sur MacG&#233; &#224; dire des conneries : VRAI !!!!!!!

Je pourrai regarder ce que je veux &#224; la TV et ne plus zapper certaines sc&#232;nes des "Experts Miami" pour ne pas la choquer : VRAI !!!!

Je pourrai faire tagger un de mes murs int&#233;rieurs par un talentueux petit jeune qui a d&#233;j&#224; tagg&#233; la porte ext&#233;rieure de mon garage (mais sans me demander !) : VRAI !!!!!! ... et &#231;a va d&#233;poter !!

Je pourrai occuper mon lit transversalement et monopoliser la couette sans entendre de grognements furtifs : VRAI !!!!!!!!!

J'aurai deux armoires de rangement au lieu d'une : VRAI !!!!! (pratique pour ma collection de strings cuir coqu&#233;s)

En voiture, je pourrai prendre &#224; droite sans m'entendre dire 5 minutes apr&#232;s : mais pourquoi tu n'as pas pris &#224; gauche !!! : VRAI !!!!!!

Je pourrai faire mes courses tout seul et m'acheter toutes les saloperies du monde sans m'entendre dire que ce n'est pas bon pour mon cholesterol !!! : VRAI !!!!!!!

N'emp&#234;che ... elle va me manquer ...

Alors, aidez-moi &#224; positiver !!!!! 
Trouvez-moi d'autres id&#233;es !
Je compte sur vous !!!!!

ps : j'avais pens&#233; mettre ma Harley dans le salon, mais c'est un peu "too much" ... ...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_tiens, &#224; l'inverse, elle me propose de me ramener mon bipro parce qu'elle ne veut pas qu'il me manque aucune de mes photos et mon SemFlex parce que le SemFlex sans moi, c'est pas aussi dr&#244;le, ni aussi beau, ni aussi touchant... bref, j'en pleure heureux m&#234;me si je sais que ce n'est qu'un petit peu de poussi&#232;res amen&#233;es par le vent... 

pour le petit mur, si celui de ton garage n'est pas assez dou&#233;, j'ai un ami tr&#232;s bien, un peu belfortain pour un nantais mais c'est_ un type que j'aime  

_edit : je n'avais pas vu qu'il avait un court d'anim', je pense que &#231;a va te plaire ! _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, aidez-moi &#224; positiver !!!!!
> Trouvez-moi d'autres id&#233;es !
> Je compte sur vous !!!!!



il y a pas un Carrefour par chez toi ?  

blague idiote a part........

tu peux VRAIMENT faire ce que tu veux sans tenir compte de personne , parce que, avoue-le , quand tu dis "je le faisais aussi avec elle" , tu te retenais quand meme , histoire de pas causer des enguelades , histoire de bon sens, histoire que quand on vit a 2 on doit tenir compte de l'autre

laisse le temp passer  et....

 pourquoi pas former un groupe de zic  vu que tu comptes mettre des synth&#233;s et des haut-parleurs partout ?

bizouz :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4072257 a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, à l'inverse, elle me propose de me ramener mon bipro parce qu'elle ne veut pas qu'il me manque aucune de mes photos et mon SemFlex parce que le SemFlex sans moi, c'est pas aussi drôle, ni aussi beau, ni aussi touchant... _


Moi, si elle pouvait un jour ne me ramener "qu'elle même", je crois que ce serait un des plus beaux jours de ma vie... mais je suis patient... ... ... parce que moi sans elle, c'est pas aussi drôle, ni aussi beau, ni aussi touchant ...
ps : merci pour l'info !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

tu sais comme on dit la patience est d'or et souvent femme varie..Je ne te dis pas qu'elle va revenir mais tu as une chance sur deux 50/50..çà ne se fait pas de suite, il faut du temps et s'armer de patience, te montrer toujours délicatement présent dans son esprit..je l'ai vécu et suis revenue car ma soif de liberté n'avait pas compensé le véritable amour que je connaissais..En attendant, il faut que tu sois bien, qu'elle te voit heureux dans ta nouvelle vie, si elle te voit souffrir elle se sentira impuissante et donc tu ne pourras la reconquérir de cette manière  

Courage JL et bizzzousss pansements sur ton coeur


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2006)

J'ai quelques idées de ce que tu pourras faire aussi, histoire de positiver:

- prendre ton petit dej en calbute sans avoir de réflexion
- faire la grasse matinée sans te faire traiter de feignasse
- Trouver un bon club Harley et faire une virée de quelques jours en europe histoire de passer de bonnes vacances (et si tu passes par Paris, sache qu'on est nombreux à t'attendre)


on va t'en trouver d'autres des idées...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux passer en Australie aller voir ton pote Fredo ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2006)

Je souhaiterais vous remercier, toutes et tous ... 
Une fois de plus, vous avez répondu "présents", et cela m'a beaucoup aidé ... plus que vous ne le croyez !
Bien sûr, il y a les "vrais" amis qui sont physiquement là, qui vous tapent sur l'épaule, qui vous prennent dans leurs bras, mais vos messages, vos posts, vos pensées sont au moins aussi importants... ils prouvent que le "partage" n'a pas de frontières et qu'il se fiche de la distance...
Nous sommes de parfaits inconnus les uns pour les autres, du moins "matériellement" ... mais comme je l'avais dit dans un post précédent : "la mer roule pour tout le monde..." parfois bien, parfois mal, souvent tant bien que mal ... et c'est cela qui nous unit au travers de nos rires et de nos larmes...
Je vous suis redevable de tout cela et je ne l'oublierai jamais...
Alors, merci ... une fois de plus, merci !

ps : j'ai compris beaucoup de choses ces dernières semaines ... j'ai estompé mes certitudes et révisé certains de mes jugements ... je me suis "introspecté" comme jamais auparavant ... autant vous dire que "le vent s'est agité" sous mon crâne dégarni ... je crois que la paix intérieure recommence à s'installer avec des hauts et des bas, bien entendu ... mais qu'importe, c'est le premier pas qui coûte...


----------



## sylko (5 Décembre 2006)

Tu es et restera toujours notre :king:  à nous.


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

J'aimerais parfois être une de ces éoliennes de mon pays d'adoption. Et transformer les bourrasques en énergie.


----------



## vousti (6 Décembre 2006)

tu peux:

mater les petites nanas sans risquer un quelconque strabisme, oui tu peux tourner la tête franco 

laisser la lunette des chiottes  relevée sans avoir à y retourner "paske ça se fait pas, va la baisser tout de suite"

à avoir une explication avec la première araignée ou souris sur le thème de "nan, fo pas déranger la dame".

surtout...découvrir que ton petit cur meurtri peux se remettre à battre, puis, petit à petit te faire ressentir des sensations oubliées. 

merci pour ton soutien

vincent


----------



## kanako (7 Décembre 2006)

Mon amie l'insomnie est revenue.
cette bonne vieille copine, ces derniers temps pourtant je n'avais jamais dormis aussi bien comme quoi

Avant je passais avec elles de bonnes nuits à lire
maintenant... je suis là
et je ne sais plus lire
 



Comment est la nuit ce soir à Besac ? 

Ici
Ma copine la pleine lune m'a éclairée un moment elle est maintenant cachée derrière la barre de mon bâtiment
ouvre la fenêtre, laisser entrer ce vent...

suis contente de ce lieu,il y a ici beaucoup de vent, toujours trouvé plus facile de vivre avec un vent tempetteux qui nous pousse où nous soutient dès le matin

Il me ramène les rumeurs de l'auto-route comme un bercement régulier, et le bruissement des branches d'arbres...


_ho bisogno odire un pò d'italiano_






:sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Mon amie l'insomnie est revenue.


 ... moi, il a fallu 57 ans pour que je fasse sa connaissance et je m'en serais bien pass&#233;...!
Pour l'instant, je passe des nuits d'errance en restant sur place... entre torpeur et demi-sommeil ... &#233;trange sensation o&#249; le corps lourd et fatigu&#233; se dispute avec l'esprit qui divague...
Je pr&#233;pare avec soin mes s&#233;ances "d'&#233;veil endormi" ... lumi&#232;res tamis&#233;es, bougies par dizaines, une flopp&#233;e de CDs dans le chargeur ... des vieux trucs nostalgiques qui me rappellent le temps o&#249; j'&#233;tais jeune et toujours pas beau... ces jours derniers, le vent tapait &#224; mes fen&#234;tres et comme toi, je m'en suis fait un ami ... il est l&#224; pour me dire : "H&#233; mec ! secoue-toi ... sors un peu que je s&#232;che tes larmes et que je te rafraichisse l'esprit !!!!!" ... et je l'&#233;coute ... et je sors ... alors, il me fait une symphonie en hurlant dans les branches des arbres d'en face, en secouant les n&#233;ons, en arrachant les affiches comme des mots d'amour trop m&#251;rs ... il me tape dans la gueule ... et tout cela me fait du bien...
Parfois aussi, je transforme mes nuits d'errance en "voyage automobile" surtout quand il pleut ... j'aime les reflets de la pluie sur l'asphalte ... les essuie-glaces qui me font signe ... et la route qui d&#233;file sans me poser de question ... en g&#233;n&#233;ral, toujours la m&#234;me destination ... Ostende et sa jet&#233;e o&#249; je retrouve un semblant de paix et de s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; et le fant&#244;me de mon P&#232;re qui est le capitaine de mon brise-larmes...
Je marche, et je marche encore jusqu'&#224; ce que la fatigue me rattrape ... alors, je prends ma douleur sous le bras et on rentre tous les deux...
Lors de ma prochaine insomnie qui s'approche d'ailleurs &#224; grands pas, j'aurai une pens&#233;e pour toi, kanako ...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lors de ma prochaine insomnie qui s'approche d'ailleurs à grands pas, j'aurai une pensée pour toi, kanako ...



eh bien ? et moi ? pas une tite pour moi aussi ? :rose::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> eh bien ? et moi ? pas une tite pour moi aussi ? :rose::love:


Ingrat. Si tu savais toutes les pensées qui vont vers toi et qui t'échappent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ingrat. Si tu savais toutes les pensées qui vont vers toi et qui t'échappent


Euh ... j'avais préparé un beau texte mais Doc m'a grillé...
...insomnies partagées, sommeil à l'arrivée ! ... partageons donc, Soeurs et Frères d'infortune ... partageons nos nuits blanches et nos idées noires ...nos petits coeurs transis et fatigués ... l'aube n'en sera que plus belle !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... j'ai souri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:


C'était un peu le but recherché.  Mais c'était un peu vrai quand même. :love:


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2006)

Je découvre vos pages et mes yeux s'embuent.

C'est un vent glacé de décembre qui se déverse dans la station tant rêvée. Je savais pourtant que je sortirai de la rame seul. J'ai encore dans les oreilles quelques échos de ce concert d'un lausannois jusqu'à ce soir inconnu. Incongruité de l'au revoir, ici, ces portes qui se referment mécaniquement sur son visage fermé. Je le laisse continuer. Il sortira deux arrêts plus loin, pas très loin, alors que nous avons diné _à la maison_ avec un ami il y a à peine trois heures. Il va y avoir cette rue tant rêvée à remonter.

Il y aura encore de longs mois avant que je sois, moi aussi, seul dans ce même appartement au style dépouillé, zen me dit-on, mais je ne le sais pas encore.

C'était mon Prince Charmant. Avec capitales. Il est un quasi inconnu à qui je ne sais plus trop quoi dire.
Parfois la nuit, je touchais sa tempe dans son sommeil, espérant à son contact me mêler à l'esprit de cet homme qui m'a accompagné un tiers de ma vie pour le connaître enfin.
Maintenant, j'espère. Je ne sais quoi, mais aussi différemment que j'espérais que cela durerait toujours, j'espère qu'il y aura un encore. Une autre rencontre. Forcément différente. On change. C'est un espoir, faible et mesuré, vaguement utopiste. Mais pourtant bien réel.

Merci à vos lignes d'entretenir les petites lumières qui brillent dans la nuit: elles se couchent et se relèvent sous le vent qui s'agite et résisteront tant que nous voudrons bien croire en elles. Une sourde angoisse s'est étrangement dissipée à vous lire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Merci à vos lignes d'entretenir les petites lumières qui brillent dans la nuit: elles se couchent et se relèvent sous le vent qui s'agite et résisteront tant que nous voudrons bien croire en elles. Une sourde angoisse s'est étrangement dissipée à vous lire.


Durant mes pires angoisses nocturnes, je me plais à répéter tout le temps, et tout le temps encore ... "le soleil se lèvera demain ! ... demain sera un autre jour ... un jour différent ... plus beau, plus chaud, plus lumineux..." ... et effectivement, avec l'aube se lève un nouvel espoir ... non pas l'espoir d'une autre vie, simplement l'espoir d'une vie où la paix et la sérénité auront pris la place du vacarme provoqué par le bonheur qui fout le camp...
J'ai du être fabriqué comme ça ... j'espère toujours et encore et ma "toute petite" expérience de vie me prouve que j'ai raison de toujours  espérer...
Crois-moi teo ... ce qui s'applique à moi s'appliquera à toi également ... il suffit de le vouloir comme quand on était petits et qu'on croyait dur comme fer au Père Noël ... d'ailleurs, la veille de Noël j'irai me coucher tôt pour ne pas le déranger quand il viendra chez moi déposer un peu d'amitié et d'amour dans mes chaussons (dépareillés, mes chaussons !)
Prenez bien soin de vous ... la vie est un cadeau tellement précieux !:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, pour tous ceux qui ont le coeur en compote (et encore, "sans morceaux" la compote !) ... un vieux truc des Byrds que j'écoute en ce moment et qui relativise les choses ... si ça peut servir à d'autres ... ... ... :love:


To everything
(Turn, turn, turn)
There is a season
(Turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose
Under Heaven

A time to be born, a time to die
A time to plant, a time to reap
A time to kill, a time to heal
A time to laugh, a time to weep

To everything
(Turn, turn, turn)
There is a season
(Turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose
Under Heaven

A time to build up, a time to break down
A time to dance, a time to mourn
A time to cast away stones, a time to gather stones together

To everything
(Turn, turn, turn)
There is a season
(Turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose
Under Heaven

A time of war, a time of peace
A time to love, a time to hate 
A time you may embrace, a time to refrain from embracing

To everything
(Turn, turn, turn)
There is a season
(Turn, turn, turn)
And a time to every purpose
Under Heaven

A time to gain, a time to lose
A time to rend, a time to sow
A time for love, a time for hate
A time for peace, I swear it's not too late.


----------



## vousti (11 Décembre 2006)

En parlant d'insomnie.....

j'ai beaucoup de chance, je bosse de nuit , donc pas besoin de gamberger, par contre le week end.... c'est une autre histoire, la preuve l'heure à laquelle j'écris ce post.
Consolation, j'ai beaucoup de temps pour vous lire.

C'est vrai qu'en ce doux mois de décembre le vent s'agite beaucoup et me rappelle douloureusement que cette grande maison qui est la mienne ne vibre plus des rires de mes filles, mais se languit de cette solitude en soupirant de toutes ses portes car comme moi elle ne supporte pas ce pesant silence.
Que dire des veilles à venir.
Celles qu'attendent avec impatience tous les enfants,mes enfants, fous ceux qui pour la première fois vont passer ces fêtes avec papa sans maman et inversement. On a beau leur dire "vous verrez c'est génial, vous aurez deux fêtes, deux maisons, deux chambres,etc.

Marie ma deuxième fille (8 ans) a eu cette réponse:- Papa mon plus beau cadeau c'est d'être avec toi et maman.

Que voulez vous répondre à ça?

la seule chose à faire est de prétexter une tâche urgente en bas dans la cave pour ne pas lui faire voir que vous pleurez

There's a place for us
Somewhere there is a place for us

bon allez au dodo maintenant.

mais avant.....
un petit coup de tommy des who sur la platine

à toutes les personnes qui se sentent concernées


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> There's a place for us
> Somewhere there is a place for us


La "chance" que j'ai, c'est que mes enfants sont grands maintenant (le + vieux a 31 ans et le + jeune 21 ans ...) ... mais sache que je comprend ton désarroi vousti !
Difficile de trouver des mots réconfortants alors que les fêtes approchent à grands pas et que tout nous rappelle que Noël est avant tout "la" fête familiale par excellence ...
Je l'ai dit de multiples fois dans mes posts ... je déteste cette période où les gens seuls se sentent encore plus seuls et les gens tristes encore plus tristes...
Chaque Noël c'est pareil ... au moment de lever mon verre, je pense à tous ces gens et je ne peux m'empêcher d'en avoir les larmes aux yeux ... c'est peut-être "neuneu" mais c'est comme ça et je ne m'en cache pas...
Mais les enfants ont une faculté d'adaptation formidable et je ne doute pas que les tiens trouveront une réponse appropriée à la situation ... j'en suis certain ! Ils ont toujours une mère et un père ... même séparés, pour eux c'est ça qui est important ... ils se sentiront aimés et oublieront très vite ce "passage à vide" ... faut juste leur (et vous) laisser un peu de temps...
Tu sais, il y a quelques années, je n'aurais jamais imaginé ce qui m'attendait ... je n'aurais jamais imaginé être déboussolé à ce point ... mais peut-être était-ce un "passage obligé" ... une sorte de purgatoire pour nous permettre d'accéder à quelque chose de différent... mais n'empêche ... ça craint !
La seule chose dont je suis certain, c'est que "yes ! There is a place for us !!!!!" ... le tout c'est de trouver le "somewhere" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2006)

Il ya une seule chose dont j'ai "honte" ... la seule de toute ma vie ... et quand j'y repense, la honte et la col&#232;re me submergent &#224; nouveau ...

Il y a quelques semaines, je rentrais chez moi &#224; moto ... il pleuvait ... la route &#233;tait vraiment d&#233;gueu ... et en plus, j'&#233;tais loin d'avoir le moral...
En passant pr&#232;s d'un zoning industriel, j'ai remarqu&#233; les remorques que les camions stationnaient en attendant de les reprendre le lundi matin ... je roulais assez "sec" (un comble me direz-vous avec toute la flotte qui tombait &#224; ce moment l&#224; !) et pendant une fraction de seconde (j'ai bien dit une fraction !) juste avant d'aborder un virage, je me suis dit : "Pur&#233;e ... et si maintenant je continuais tout droit ... envol&#233;s les probl&#232;mes !!!"
...&#231;a n'a dur&#233; que quelques centi&#232;mes de seconde mais ces centi&#232;mes l&#224; je ne les oublierai jamais !
Je me suis arr&#234;t&#233; un peu plus loin ... j'ai retir&#233; mon casque et laiss&#233; la pluie me rafra&#238;chir un peu ... et j'ai ressenti la "honte de ma vie" ... honte vis-&#224;-vis de moi, de mes enfants, de ma famille, de mes amis ... honte vis-&#224;-vis des gens qui souffrent et qui r&#233;sistent ... honte vis-&#224;-vis de la vie elle-m&#234;me...
J'en ai parl&#233; avec mon fils a&#238;n&#233; sur le ton de la plaisanterie &#233;videmment et sa r&#233;ponse a &#233;t&#233; &#224; la hauteur de ce que j'attendais de lui - il m'a simplement dit : "le jour o&#249; &#231;a te reprend, laisse moi ta Harley et pique une mobilette !!!!" ... et comme j'aime pas rouler en mobilette, je ne recommencerai plus !!!!!!! ... c'est jur&#233; !!!!!!:love:


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_


thebiglebowsky a dit:



			La seule chose dont je suis certain, c'est que "yes ! There is a place for us !!!!!" ... le tout c'est de trouver le "somewhere" ...

Cliquez pour agrandir...


si tu me la chantes avec la même gueule de bois que mon idole, je t'appelle papy ! 

_


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu sais, il y a quelques ann&#233;es, je n'aurais jamais imagin&#233; ce qui m'attendait ...



L'&#233;ternel dilemne non ? M&#234;me si je d&#233;forme un peu le sens premier de tes mots. Les temp&#234;tes sont destructrices, ravagent, font s'&#233;crouler les rep&#232;res. Font tituber. Donnent la naus&#233;e. 
Et puis y'a des trucs qui repoussent. Un peu comme dans la th&#233;orie du Tiers Paysage de Gilles Cl&#233;ment, ce _jardinier_ que j'ai d&#233;couvert il n'y a pas lontemps. Des trucs inattendus, parfois en contradiction totale avec bien des certitudes acquises jusqu'alors. Y'a parfois lutte, r&#233;sistance. Et puis fusion, &#233;volution. Et &#231;a peut devenir exhaltant. A faire oublier la cause de la transformation.

Jusqu'&#224; la prochaine temp&#234;te..



(Et forc&#233;ment des murs, des camions ou des fen&#234;tres  , on en rencontre aussi )


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça n'a duré que quelques centièmes de seconde mais ces centièmes là je ne les oublierai jamais !
> Je me suis arrêté un peu plus loin ... j'ai retiré mon casque et laissé la pluie me rafraîchir un peu ...



_j'ai connu ça il y a 5 mois, j'y repense encore chaque matin de façon moins vive. je ne sais quel fil veille à ne pas lâcher... mais pour l'instant ça tiens:rose:_


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> En parlant d'insomnie.....
> 
> j'ai beaucoup de chance, je bosse de nuit , donc pas besoin de gamberger, par contre le week end.... c'est une autre histoire, la preuve l'heure à laquelle j'écris ce post.
> Consolation, j'ai beaucoup de temps pour vous lire.
> ...



Que veux tu répondre à ça?
Il n'y a rien à répondre. Simplement laisser défiler les souvenirs des Noëls heureux, ceux que l'on partageait en famille, avec des gens pour qui du jour au lendemain tu es devenu le pire des salauds, simplement parce que leur fille ou petite fille est partie avec le premier parasite qui passait.
Effacées les années de bonheur. A croire que dans ses souvenirs, il ne reste que du mauvais.
Moi dans ces cas là, mes pensées vont vers l'autre, vers le parasite. Vers ce mec, sans étât d'âme qui brise une famille.
Penses-tu que ce type arrive à se regarder dans une glace en se disant qu'il est un mec bien quand dans la pièce à côté il y a tes enfants, preuve viavnte de sa bassesse?
J'ai un mépris total pour ces gens-là. Je les hais du plus profond de moi-même.
Mais la vie continue. Même quand les souvenirs restent.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Ca mène à quoi de haïr ?
Les bons et les méchants, c'est dans les contes, pas dans la réalité.
Alors, tu peux le détester, l'autre, tu peux, mais à quoi bon ?
C'est lui l'infâme !
C'est pratique, ça évite de se poser des questions.

Et puis, ça gomme complètement son choix à elle, ses raisons.
Non ?


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, ça gomme complètement son choix à elle, ses raisons.
> Non ?



Arrête d'être intelligent PonkHead. Certains ne sont pas prêts.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Juste un conseil en passant au vu de ma propre expérience : surtout ne pas mêler les enfants dans cette histoire !
Ne pas leur dire ce qu'on pense de l'autre et du copain de l'autre. Le garder pour soi.
Les enfants ont besoin de sommeil


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu des envies de meurtres. Quelques secondes. En finir. Lui, moi, l'Autre.
Jamais je n'aurai imaginé ressentir cela, en homme "bien éduqué". 
Haïr n'aide pas. Après la haine, il ne reste plus qu'à se détester soi-même, se haïr et retourner cette haine contre soi.  Je ne suis arrivé qu'à me faire encore plus mal et à plonger encore plus. J'ai fait le choix de ne plus y penser et "ressentir dans une autre direction" quand ça me reprend.

Je repense à l'Empereur, à Darth Vador et à Luke Skywalker. A Gollum et Frodo Baggins. C'est un peu puéril comme références, je sais. Mais évitons de nous laisser tenter par notre côté sombre.


----------



## kanako (12 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'ai eu des envies de meurtres. Quelques secondes. En finir. Lui, moi, l'Autre.
> Jamais je n'aurai imagin&#233; ressentir cela, en homme "bien &#233;duqu&#233;".
> Ha&#239;r n'aide pas. Apr&#232;s la haine, il ne reste plus qu'&#224; se d&#233;tester soi-m&#234;me, se ha&#239;r et retourner cette haine contre soi.  Je ne suis arriv&#233; qu'&#224; me faire encore plus mal et &#224; plonger encore plus. J'ai fait le choix de ne plus y penser et "ressentir dans une autre direction" quand &#231;a me reprend.
> 
> Je repense &#224; l'Empereur, &#224; Darth Vador et &#224; Luke Skywalker. A Gollum et Frodo Baggins. C'est un peu pu&#233;ril comme r&#233;f&#233;rences, je sais. Mais &#233;vitons de nous laisser tenter par notre c&#244;t&#233; sombre.



c'est peut-&#234;tre pueril, mais c'est pas con du tout&#8230;
Je pense que la haine ne m&#232;nne &#224; rien, on commence par haire les autres puis l'on se d&#233;teste soit-m&#234;me ensuite&#8230; la haine c'est con.




Et puis ce que je ne peux plus bouler, je cite :


			
				odr&#233;;4087902 a dit:
			
		

> Juste un conseil en passant au vu de ma propre exp&#233;rience : surtout ne pas m&#234;ler les enfants dans cette histoire !
> Ne pas leur dire ce qu'on pense de l'autre et du copain de l'autre. Le garder pour soi.
> Les enfants ont besoin de sommeil



Tu as totallement raison, le pire d'un s&#233;paration, d'un divorce pour les enfants, c'est lorsque les parents se conduisent de fa&#231;on irresponsable, entrainant les enfants dans des disputes qui ne les concernent pas, leur demandant de prendre position !  
Si les enfants on besoin de sommeil, ils ont aussi besoin de leur enfance.


&#233;dit' : &#201;lis' tu m'a grill&#233; 
je ne peux qu'approuver aussi ce que tu dis 
(toujours plus de munitions)


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Zut !
> Voilà que tu passes avant moi et que tu m'ôtes tous les mots de la bouche  (et starmac qui renchérit).
> Ce que je voulais te dire moi, c'est la même chose, mais comme ça : la haine ne console pas, elle est un poids qui t'écrase toi, et pas l'autre, et pour la conserver intacte et efficiente (crois-tu), elle réclame ton énergie, elle la pompe comme une méchante gourmande. Pendant ce temps, le vrai travail, celui qui consiste à chercher à comprendre, tu ne peux l'effectuer. Ta libération passe par ce travail. Et ta famille se conservera par là. (La famille ne se détruit pas : c'est un style de vie qui change. Il y a toujours un père, une mère, des enfants, des ascendants, descendants, collatéraux). Et puisque les modèles sociaux sont tellement remis en question aujourd'hui, ce qui la sauvera, la famille, c'est l'amour justement.
> Deuxièmement : ton ex-femme est une grande fille. Elle n'a pas été "ravie" sans raison qui lui soit propre. C'est sous-estimer son humanité que penser ainsi.
> ...



Quand tu connais les raisons de la faiblesse, en l'occurence la mort d'un enfant, ce qui est je crois le plus destructeur dans un couple, il te reste quoi comme solution? Quand tu sais que tu te bats depuis de longs mois pour reconstruire et qu'un parasite qui connait la situation aura toujours le plus beau rôle de toi, parce que lui il n'est pas directement impliqué et que c'est facile de trouver des mots qui vont faire croire que le soleil brille plus ailleurs. Ne t'inquiète pas pour moi, le travail dont tu parles est fait depuis longtemps. Mais il reste tout de même ce sentiment d'injustice et de haine, oui, de haine pour une personne qui n'a fait que profiter d'une faiblesse. Et au final l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs. Et ca aussi je le sais...


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

Il est des douleurs plus  terribles que d'autres, et la perte d'un enfant est sans doute la pire chose qui puisse arriver &#224; un &#234;tre humain.
sans doute aussi le plus destructeur pour un couple.
Mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'un couple est compos&#233; de 2 personnes, b&#233;n&#233;ficiant de leur libre arbitre.
La th&#233;orie du "parasite", quel que soit le cas de figure dans lequel il parait, est humaine, mais n'est souvent qu'une fa&#231;on de d&#233;tourner le probl&#232;me du couple.
Beaucoup d'&#233;nergie perdue sur ce "parasite" qui, comme tout &#234;tre humain, ne fait finalement que jouer sa partie&#8230;
La haine est st&#233;rile, ne sert &#224; rien, &#233;puise et effectivement d&#233;tourne du vrai probl&#232;me.
La haine n'est qu'un tisonnier et le soleil est rarement plus vert ailleurs, mais l'herbe repousse plus mal tant que l'on a pas &#233;teint l'incendie.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (12 Décembre 2006)

Ca compte. Et parfois même ça aide...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Alors, ça vaut largement la peine de les écrire.


Oh que oui !!!!!!
"Partager" est un mot merveilleux ... en partageant souffrance et compassion on arrive un tant soit peu à lisser les sursauts de la vie et à prendre conscience de l'universalité de nos problèmes ou de nos drames...


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2006)

L'un de mes posts (de haute qualit&#233;, comme toujours) aurait-il disparu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> orait-il disparu ?


Prions pour son retour


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2006)

Quelqu'un pour bannir imax de ce fil ?


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Prions pour son retour



Le voila.


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2006)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Ca compte. Et parfois même ça aide...



 

Difficile de réussir à reléguer derrière une cloison de séparation; ces moments crû que nous ne devrions jamais vivre; certain que de cette façon, leur hibernation se prolongeant, ils finiraient par s'étioler de notre mémoire... Mais il arrive que de temps en temps ils refont surface avec beaucoup de force, sans que l'on s'y attende... 
Alors sans doute  que les grands jours sans fin, plein de solitude, ne servent qu'à franchir une ligne d'ombre derrière laquelle gîtent les monstres qui peuplent le mOnde de l'angoisse...

Il m'a fallut faire un grand voyage dans les cicatrices de la nuit pour m'en détacher... un peu... et je cherche à me persuader que rien n'a existé de ces épisodes qui creusent des cavités qui sapent toute apparence d'invulnérabilité...
Il en va sans doute de même pour tous mes pareils...


----------



## vousti (13 Décembre 2006)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Que veux tu répondre à ça?
> Moi dans ces cas là, mes pensées vont vers l'autre, vers le parasite. Vers ce mec, sans étât d'âme qui brise une famille.
> Penses-tu que ce type arrive à se regarder dans une glace en se disant qu'il est un mec bien quand dans la pièce à côté il y a tes enfants, preuve viavnte de sa bassesse?
> J'ai un mépris total pour ces gens-là. Je les hais du plus profond de moi-même.
> Mais la vie continue. Même quand les souvenirs restent.


 
je ne pense pas à cette personne, elle ne le mérite pas.

lui pense à moi et ne se prive pas de me le faire savoir.Je ne lui oppose qu'un mépris total, je garde mon énergie pour les gens qui le méritent, et pour mes filles.

La vie continue, mes filles rient, jouent, ont l'air heureuses.rien ne vaut ces moments là fussent-ils courts et plus rares qu'auparavant.*Ils existent.
*je suis touché par vos réponses et vos témoignages, je ne peux et n'ose même imaginer ce que tu as pu ressentir elisnice, mais je me rends compte que le vide qui resulte de la separation que je vis n'a rien d'aussi définitif que  la perte  d'un enfant.
Mes états d' âmes me paraissent bien ridicules au regard de ton "experience".

Il y a dans ce monde des gens qui méritent que l'on se dépense sans compter pour eux, certains ont une réalité proche, d'autres sont plus éthérés: avatars, posts, personalités virtuelles.
Paradoxalement, c'est cette deuxième communauté qui me touche le plus, qui me comprends le mieux.

alors ....yes there is a place for us ....et une des frontière commence ici derrière cet écran abstrait. J'y rencontre régulièrement de grandes âmes .d'aucuns disent que la toile est impersonnelle, ils ne doivent vous connaître.    


merci à tous


----------



## ange_63 (13 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .../...pendant une fraction de seconde (j'ai bien dit une fraction !) juste avant d'aborder un virage, je me suis dit : "Purée ... et si maintenant je continuais tout droit ... envolés les problèmes !!!"
> ...ça n'a duré que quelques centièmes de seconde mais ces centièmes là je ne les oublierai jamais !.../...






Sindanárië a dit:


> _j'ai connu ça il y a 5 mois, j'y repense encore chaque matin de façon moins vive. je ne sais quel fil veille à ne pas lâcher... mais pour l'instant ça tiens:rose:_



Jai connu ça aussi,l'année dernière, à Noël d'ailleurs. 
Quand la douleur est trop vive, quand le présent semble vous échapper et que le futur reste complètement obscureon se dit parfois que là si on continue tout droit, si les mains sur le volant ne bougent pas, ce sera fini
Avoir perdu presquun père et savoir quelle va le rejoindre aussi, on se sent bien seule, comme abandonné. Sans famille.
Lui, il est là,justement, en contrebasOn pourrait presque distinguer dans ce virage sa dernière demeure. Sur laquelle flotte la flamme dansante dune bougie dans la torpeur de cette nuit trop longue. Les yeux rougis, jessaie de sécher mes larmes en me disant que demain tout ira mieuxMais demain, il ne sera toujours pas là et chaque jour un peu plus elle risque de partir aussi.
Quand elle se met à pleurer, car elle sait ce quil lattend, la douleur est telle, que les larmes ne coulent pas (pas devant elle) et je reste tétanisée par la réalité. 

Encore un Noël qui arrive....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2006)

Ce soir, je penserai à vous ... ... 
J'y mettrai toute mon énergie, non pas l'énergie du désespoir, mais la force de l'âme qui fait qu'on se relève toujours et toujours... et toujours ...!
Mes pensées iront vers vous ... je ne sais pas encore quel chemin mystérieux elles emprunteront mais elles ne souffriront aucun obstacle car elles sont sincères et cordiales...
Le Bonheur est tout autour de nous ... des bras obscurs nous retiennent et nous empêchent de nous évader vers la lumière ... notre "arme fatale" est l'amour des autres ... de tous les autres ... seul cet amour des "autres" peut nous élever et nous transcender jusqu'à oublier notre propre désarroi...
On m'a appris à aimer et à pardonner ... j'ai bâti ma vie sur le respect des autres et jamais je n'ai eu à le regretter ...
Quant à nos disparus, n'oublions pas qu'ils sont simplement "en voyage" ... ils reviennent toujours pour nous aider dans les moments difficiles, pour nous donner la force de rester debout face à l'adversité ... ils sont avec nous à chaque seconde de notre vie ... pour les entendre, il suffit d'ouvrir son coeur et de les laisser parler ...
Un jour mon père s'est absenté ... il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour comprendre qu'il m'accompagnerait jusqu'au bout de mon passage chez les humains ... ce soir il est avec moi ... c'est un peu son message que je vous livre ex-abrupto ... c'est du moins ce que je crois... ça fait tellement de bien d'y croire ...
Prenez soin de vous et des autres ... le sentier est abrupt mais la vue de là-haut est si belle...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2006)

Ce soir, pas de vague à l'âme ... j'attend mon frérot et deux ou trois potes ! Des "vrais de vrais" !!!
J'ai préparé les Kriek, les Gueuze et les Leffe et on ira chercher des frites au "fritkot" du coin ... avec des fricadelles (vous savez, les trucs qu'on sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans mais qui sont tellement bons !!!!!)
On écoutera un tas de vieux machins, on s'embuera l'esprit ... et on sera heureux tout simplement ...
Faut que je vous laisse un instant ... je dois dépoussiérer mes Led Zeppelin ...
...il suffit de le vouloir et vous serez avec nous ... écoutez ... vous entendez ... j'ai mis les premières mesures de "Whole Lotta Love" ..... ... ... ... Aarrrghhhhh !!!!!!!:love:
Je vous aime, bande de nases !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

zebig on the stairway to heaven.

Mais pas le heaven froid et blanc du grand barbu, non, un petit heaven douillet o&#249; il fait chaud et o&#249; la bi&#232;re coule &#224; flot.
L'enfer, c'est les autres,
le paradis, parfois, aussi.


----------



## iMax (15 Décembre 2006)

_There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
And when she gets there she knows if the stores are closed
With a word she can get what she came for

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
And you know sometimes words have two meanings
In the tree by the brook there's a songbird who sings
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west
And my spirit is crying for leaving
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees
And the voices of those who stand looking

Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

And it's whispered that soon, if we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long
And the forest will echo with laughter

And it makes me wonder

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow
Don't be alarmed now
It's just a spring clean for the May Queen

Yes there are two paths you can go by
but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on

Your head is humming and it won't go because you don't know
The piper's calling you to join him
Dear lady can't you hear the wind blow and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our souls
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last
When all are one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll
Woe oh oh oh oh oh
And she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
And when she gets there she knows if the stores are closed
With a word she can get what she came for

And she's buying a stairway to heaven, uh uh uh. _



Maintenant, finir le Lagavulin et dodo.


----------



## kanako (15 Décembre 2006)

l&#224; maintenant je regr&#232;te juste d'avoir oubli&#233; d'ajout&#233; &#224; itunes les Led Zep de mon papa avant de quitter la maison&#8230; 
bonne nuit &#224; vous


----------



## vousti (15 Décembre 2006)

7h00
De retour du taf, tout est calme et tranquille comme si la vie autour était figée par les frimas de ce mois de décembre.
Hier soir j'étais au 36ème dessous  mes filles ne voulaient pas quitter la maison et refusaient de me laisser partir travailler. Cris, pleurs ont eu raison  de ma détermination à faire face. Durant tout le trajet pour me rendre à vers mon gagne pain j'ai pleuré comme un gosse.
Ca devrait pas exister des moments comme cela, mais le sage à dit que c'est à ça que l'on sait que l'on est vivant.
Je reveille mon tournesol et me tourne vers vous avant d'aller voir morphée et que lis-je !
Certains ont pris le zeppelin pour s'éclater dans des vapeurs amicalo-alcoolique.Ben oui c'est ça aussi la vie des hauts des bas, des hauts débats.

Je pense à vous tous entrain d'émerger d'une bonne nuit de sommeil, d'allumer votre écran, de reveiller les enfants et les préparer avant l'école....

Je vous souhaite une merveilleuse journée.


j'espère que le plafond n'est pas trop bas du coté de la belgique car pour ce qui est du brouilard...... n'est ce pas Mr T.B.L :sick::sick:


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2006)

le brouillard c'est un peu notre signature &#224; nous, gens du nord. les symboles sur l'A1, sur l'A26 et l'A16, les levers le matin avec un horizon limit&#233; &#224; ton pat&#233; de maison, les lapins qui en profitent pour traverser deux fois plus la route, l'humidit&#233; en pleine face, la bu&#233;e sur les lunettes, ton souffle comme un dragon ext&#233;nu&#233;. une des choses qui me manquent le plus ici : le brouillard.


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2006)

le brouillard c'est un peu notre signature &#224; nous, gens du nord. les symboles sur l'A1, sur l'A26 et l'A16, les levers le matin avec un horizon limit&#233; &#224; ton pat&#233; de maison (alors que je me fais facile 20Km sinon ), les lapins qui en profitent pour traverser deux fois plus la route comme les sangliers et les chevreuils, l'humidit&#233; en pleine face, la bu&#233;e sur les lunettes, ton souffle comme un dragon ext&#233;nu&#233; et tous les fant&#244;mes que tu peux imaginer dans cette masse blanch&#226;tre. une des choses qui me manquent le plus ici : le brouillard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2006)

Ca te manque tellement que tu le dis deux fois!!
Merci pour ton petit mot mon Rémi, tu l'auras ton p'tit mot!

Pour Zebig, pour te soutenir, je me lance un petit "Kashmir"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4091621 a dit:
			
		

> une des choses qui me manquent le plus ici : le brouillard.


Et comme je te comprend ... 
Combien de fois n'ai je pas déambulé dans mes campagnes flamandes, entre Ypres et Furnes, de chemins en sentiers, de villages en hameaux accompagné de cette brume si propice à réveiller nos vieux fantômes... j'adore ces longs manteaux fileux qui glissent sur les canaux déserts et viennent mourir aux écluses ... j'aime les halos des petits troquets qui fleurissent ça et là à la croisée des chemins et qui sont autant de repères pour le promeneur attardé ... j'aime ces "vieux" à la peau tannée et leurs tabliers gris usés jusqu'à  la corde ... leurs mains sont l'héritage de leur labeur et la flandre profonde en est fière ... j'aime ces lieux désuets où l'odeur de la bière se mêle à celle des frites et où le café est toujours à chauffer sur le poële ... j'aime ces regards qui ont vécu et qui ont vu ce que jamais nous ne verrons ... et ces cimetières où les drapeaux se cotoient pour ombrager ceux qui s'y reposent ... j'aime ces croix et ces chapelles dressées comme un rempart contre les forces obscures ... et ces chênes centenaires qui nous racontent des histoires quand on ose les toucher ... j'aime cette lumière tant chérie par les grands peintres qui l'ont empruntée ... et ces clairs obscurs baignés de tendresse...
"Mais il est tard, Monsieur ... il faut que je rentre chez moi !!!!!!!" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> 7h00
> Certains ont pris le zeppelin pour s'&#233;clater dans des vapeurs amicalo-alcoolique.Ben oui c'est &#231;a aussi la vie des hauts des bas, des hauts d&#233;bats.
> j'esp&#232;re que le plafond n'est pas trop bas du cot&#233; de la belgique car pour ce qui est du brouilard...... n'est ce pas Mr T.B.L :sick::sick:


...tu peux m'appeller "bigounet" si tu veux ...
H&#233; oui, le zeppelin nous a amen&#233; bien haut la nuit derni&#232;re ... mais je peux t'assurer que la descente a &#233;t&#233; plus que vertigineuse ...:rateau: ... heureusement qu'il y avait un sacr&#233; brouillard pour amortir la chute...
La vie c'est effectivement des "hauts et des bas" ... tout le jeu quand on est en haut, c'est d'essayer d'y rester le plus longtemps possible comme un surfeur cherchant sa vague ... mais parfois y'a le vent qui tombe ...

Les enfants sont forts, tr&#232;s forts vousti ... ils ont la force de leur innocence pour leur permettre de r&#233;sister et ils ne demandent qu'un peu beaucoup (je l'ai fait expr&#232;s bande de nases !) d'amour pour grandir ... et cela tu le leur donnes ... c'est &#231;a qui est important !


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...tu peux m'appeller "bigounet" si tu veux ...
> H&#233; oui, le zeppelin nous a amen&#233; bien haut la nuit derni&#232;re ... mais je peux t'assurer que la descente a &#233;t&#233; plus que vertigineuse ...:rateau: ... heureusement qu'il y avait un sacr&#233; brouillard pour amortir la chute...
> La vie c'est effectivement des "hauts et des bas" ... tout le jeu quand on est en haut, c'est d'essayer d'y rester le plus longtemps possible comme un surfeur cherchant sa vague ... mais parfois y'a le vent qui tombe ...
> 
> Les enfants sont forts, tr&#232;s forts vousti ... ils ont la force de leur innocence pour leur permettre de r&#233;sister et ils ne demandent qu'un peu beaucoup (je l'ai fait expr&#232;s bande de nases !) d'amour pour grandir ... et cela tu le leur donnes ... c'est &#231;a qui est important !


Oui les enfants sont forts. Tellement qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte combien ils nous soutiennent et nous aident &#224; r&#233;sister nous les grands, les vieux. En les regardant, nos pens&#233;es vont aussi vers nos anc&#234;tres, tous ceux qui nous ont pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233;s, qui ont transmis la vie en nous souhaitant d'&#234;tre heureux, &#224; l'abri des malheurs, surtout du plus grand des malheurs, l'abomination insurmontable, la guerre. Heureusement le simple vent qui s'agite semble avoir &#233;loign&#233; de nous la menace guerri&#232;re. L'allusion au Zeppelin m'a fait revenir en m&#233;moire des images terribles de 14-18 vues dans ces vieilles publications au papier jauni et que l'on peut encore trouver dans les brocantes avec un peu de chance.  Jeunes hommes vieillis, pas ras&#233;s, regard perdu, fusils, tranch&#233;es, terre retourn&#233;e, d&#233;combres, cadavres... Aujourd'hui, loin de tout cel&#224;, je suis sur un petit nuage, et puis un rien peut me faire retomber dans une triste m&#233;lancolie. On se dit alors qu'on n'est pas le seul dans ce cas et on serre les poings, on se remue le cul... Et on s'envole &#224; nouveau... Salut &#224; tous. Salut TheBig.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, loin de tout celà, je suis sur un petit nuage, et puis un rien peut me faire retomber dans une triste mélancolie. On se dit alors qu'on n'est pas le seul dans ce cas et on serre les poings, on se remue le cul... Et on s'envole à nouveau... Salut à tous. Salut TheBig.


Salut à toi loustic ...
J'ai aussi de ces revues qui doivent traîner dans un coin du grenier ... leur titre était "Illustration" si je ne me trompe pas ... et comme toi, elles ont marqué ma jeunesse par la force douloureuse de leurs photos jaunies...
J'ai toujours béni le ciel (ou ce que vous voulez d'ailleurs !) que mes enfants n'aient pas connu ces temps maudits et je prie pour qu'ils ne les connaissent jamais dans le futur...
J'aime aller fouiner dans les greniers poussiéreux ... ouvrir de vieux meubles qui sentent encore l'encaustique et qui laissent dévaler de somptueux trésors ... photos surranées ... lettres surgissant du passé ... souvenirs désuets d'un temps qui s'est oublié autant qu'il ne reviendra plus jamais ... toutes nos jeunesses pêle-mêle dans un vieux coffre à jouets ... morceaux de savon "sunlight" et boîtes remplies de craie bleue ()
Je compte bien y ajouter quelques morceaux de vie moi aussi ... sans prétention aucune pour que mes enfants ou mes petits-enfants n'oublient pas que je les ai aimés plus que tout...
Hé lui, loustic ... comme tu dis si bien ... faut se bouger le cul si on ne veut pas que le destin nous enc........
On est pas tout seul ... ils ont été des milliards à nous précéder et ils seront des milliards à nous suivre ... nous sommes une poussière d'éternité, un tas de petits spermatos qui se trémoussent pour survivre ... mais c'est beau tout ça parce que c'est ça la vie !!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2006)

Salut tous,

Je me permet de poster ici, car la tempête de fin d'année a souffler bien fort .

Mon employeur, a décidé mardi de me rendre ma liberté professionnel . 
Bien entendu comme cela ne suffisait pas à gâcher les fêtes de fin d'année, le côté privé a également décidé de changer de cap.

Finalement je me demande si je ne vais pas également changer de nom de famille, histoire de faire également un virage à 180°.

Bon le côté positif est que cela ne pourra pas aller pire, et que je pourrais regarder la télé les pieds sur la table, me réveiller tard sans obligations de travail, et économiser en frais de téléphone ( oui je sais pour un fan de téléphonie mobile ça le fait pas..:rateau: )

J'ai un peu honte de tout lâcher comme ça, sans emballage, mais comme j'ai déjà tout ouvert mes surprises de 2006 ...et puis écrire un sujet avec une gueule de bois d'enfer, la tremblante du mouton .. ça aide pas non plus pour faire de jolies phrases bien écrites ( de toute façon c'est pas dans mes habitudes.. )

:rose: s*loperie de roue de la vie qui tourne, et qui n'arrête pas de voyager sur tout les nids de poules de l'existence ..:sick: :sick:


----------



## loustic (16 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Salut tous,
> ...
> :rose: s*loperie de roue de la vie qui tourne, et qui n'arr&#234;te pas de voyager sur tout les nids de poules de l'existence ..:sick: :sick:


Mieux vaut ne pas en rajouter. Alors que dire pour changer les id&#233;es des malheureux ?
Tiens ma gentille &#233;pouse m'a tra&#238;n&#233; dans un immense supermarch&#233;, ce jour, un samedi, avant les f&#234;tes...
 :affraid: 
Un petit tour au rayon informatique, pas de Mac, puis au rayon t&#233;l&#233; o&#249; je suis rest&#233; interloqu&#233; devant ces grands &#233;crans du dernier mod&#232;le, pr&#234;ts pour la HD mais o&#249; l'on voit une image laide aplatie, &#233;tir&#233;e, d&#233;form&#233;e... et le prix !!!
:affraid: 
En passant derri&#232;re les caisses (pas de contrepet svp) j'ai eu le temps d'apercevoir un portefeuille ouvert tenu par une personne d'aspect banal. Le morlingue l'&#233;tait moins. Il regorgeait de cartes de toutes les couleurs rang&#233;es dans des sortes de poches de cuir crasseux. Ces cartes, renseignement pris, permettent d'obtenir des avantages, des r&#233;ductions lorsqu'on ach&#232;te telle ou telle merte en promotion. Mis&#232;re.
:affraid: 
Bien s&#251;r j'ai aussi une carte bancaire. Et puis ma petite femme m'a persuad&#233; de glisser une autre carte avec dans le petit &#233;tui en plastique quelconque qui est mon portefeuille de ministre &#224; moi. La carte vitale, "&#231;a peut servir, on ne sait jamais" a t-elle dit. Bon, elle en a profit&#233; pour me dire que la plupart des gens (qui ?) mettaient aussi un petit billet indiquant la personne &#224; pr&#233;venir en cas d'accident. Ha ha ! Bonne id&#233;e, donc avec mes papiers vous trouveriez, &#224; l'occasion, &#233;crit gros et tout rouge "En cas d'accident pr&#233;venir le diable".
:affraid:
Nous sommes repartis sans rien acheter.


----------



## dool (19 Décembre 2006)

Il para&#238;t que "mon" 2007 va &#234;tre une catastrophe...c'est s&#251;rement pour &#231;a que 2006 se finit dans les catacombes de l'humeur... 

Deux jours que la bise souffle ici. 
Ce vent violent et glacial me fige sur place. Il me force &#224; fermer les yeux, a me recentrer, &#224; tout d&#233;meler...autant d'efforts qui cr&#233;ent un raz de mar&#233;e au fond des yeux. Il soul&#232;ve les vieilles feuilles du pass&#233;, tomb&#233;es au sol par le poids du temps, rong&#233;es par ce dernier. Des feuilles dont on disait que, la nature fesant bien les choses, elles se d&#233;graderaient pour devenir engrais &#224; de plus belles plantes. Que nenni. D'autres plantes ont pouss&#233;es tout de m&#234;me, elles embellissent mon petit "chez-moi", mais il n'y rien &#224; faire, ces feuilles mortes leurs tournent encore autour...
La bise n'est pas un vent qui nettoie, qui emm&#232;ne au loin au loin...non...la bise brise les branches et fait tournoyer ces d&#233;g&#226;ts.


Mes pens&#233;es volent vers vous. En silence. Souvent. L'&#233;nergie que je n'arrive pas &#224; recycler pour oter mon brouillard, je vous l'envoie en &#233;sperant qu'elle est bien chop&#233;e au vol !! J'aime pas g&#226;cher !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

euh non j'crois pas que 2007 pourra être pire :mouais: 
vu que j'ai perdu la totale en 2006!! 
il parait que la nouvelle année sera porteuse de nouvelles réalisations et de reconstructions 
je confirme que les premières pierres de l'édifice sont déjà en train de s'échaffauder vers un nouveau nid au printemps:love: 
pour le boulot, j'vais  placarder mon cv sur tous les panneaux publicitaires, nan parce que là çà commence à bien faire:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4097052 a dit:
			
		

> euh non j'crois pas que 2007 pourra &#234;tre pire :mouais:
> vu que j'ai perdu la totale en 2006!!
> il parait que la nouvelle ann&#233;e sera porteuse de nouvelles r&#233;alisations et de reconstructions
> je confirme que les premi&#232;res pierres de l'&#233;difice sont d&#233;j&#224; en train de s'&#233;chaffauder vers un nouveau nid au printemps:love:
> pour le boulot, j'vais  placarder mon cv sur tous les panneaux publicitaires, nan parce que l&#224; &#231;&#224; commence &#224; bien faire:mouais:




Mon chiri a mis plus d'un an &#224; retrouv&#233; du travail... Il commen&#231;ait &#224; &#234;tre limite d&#233;pressif et remettre en question ses capacit&#233;s professionnelles.
Le probl&#234;me c'est que c'est un cercle vicieux, plus le temps passe, plus l'&#233;n&#232;rgie s'&#233;teind... Il a bien pass&#233; 15 entretiens sans r&#233;ponse favorable... Et un matin en regardant les petites annonces il en a vu une qui le motivait et a d&#233;cid&#233; que cette fois, ce travail &#233;tait pour lui...
Il a apport&#233; lui m&#234;me son C.V., relanc&#233; plusieurs fois l'employeur... Exced&#233;, il a fini par le recevoir et voil&#224;... Il retravaille depuis ao&#251;t et &#231;a se passe super bien!
Il faut essayer de ne pas sombrer dans le desespoir, c'est pas facile mais c'est le principal!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

merci à toi in_mimil 
d'ailleurs, mon coup d'gueule a dû s'entendre car un cabinet de recrutement vient de me tél et j'ai RV demain à 300 bornes de chez moi dans le loiret


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci à toi in_mimil
> d'ailleurs, mon coup d'gueule a dû s'entendre car un cabinet de recrutement vient de me tél et j'ai RV demain à 300 bornes de chez moi dans le loiret



Ca va décalaminer ta moto!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4097230 a dit:
			
		

> merci &#224; toi in_mimil
> d'ailleurs, mon coup d'gueule a d&#251; s'entendre car un cabinet de recrutement vient de me t&#233;l et j'ai RV demain &#224; 300 bornes de chez moi dans le loiret


Cool!!! Je croise les doigts pour toi!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Puis, des fois, ce boulot que tu aimais, pour lequel tu as fait des études, passé du temps, investi une part de toi même, bref ces huit heures par jour auxquelles tu allais le sourire aux lèvres, ce boulot s'est changé en une informe merde bureaucratique invivable...

Mais c'est de ta faute, aussi, te dit-on, cela fait des années qu'on te dit que ton métier n'a pas de valeur ajoutée, pas d'intérêt véritable pour l'entreprise, qu'il pourrait être aussi bien fait par des indiens (voire même mieux) - et toi, tu as fait quoi face à ça ?

Rien.

Il faut être mobile, coco, sinon on subit.
Ce que tu aimes, ce qui te motive, ça n'a aucune importance - ce qui compte c'est d'avoir un job, pas vrai ? Et la thune, bien sûr.
T'es comme tous les autres, PonkHead, t'es une p... - si on te dit que ton avenir est dans les tableaux de suivi sous excel, tu souris, tu y vas et tu fais pas chier !
L'employabilité, PonkHead, l'employabilité !

Société de robots.

J'arrête là.
C'était ma petite minute d'aigreur...

La roue tourne,
je paye peut-être pour avoir eu 8 ans de taff agréable...
Et quoi ? C'est donc une tare ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Puis, des fois, ce boulot que tu aimais, pour lequel tu as fait des &#233;tudes, pass&#233; du temps, investi une part de toi m&#234;me, bref ces huit heures par jour auxquelles tu allais le sourire aux l&#232;vres, ce boulot s'est chang&#233; en une informe merde bureaucratique invivable...
> 
> Mais c'est de ta faute, aussi, te dit-on, cela fait des ann&#233;es qu'on te dit que ton m&#233;tier n'a pas de valeur ajout&#233;e, pas d'int&#233;r&#234;t v&#233;ritable pour l'entreprise, qu'il pourrait &#234;tre aussi bien fait par des indiens (voire m&#234;me mieux) - et toi, tu as fait quoi face &#224; &#231;a ?
> 
> ...



Le soucis c'est que bien souvent ta valeur d&#233;pend de ton sup&#233;rieur hi&#233;rarchique...
Un jour tu travailles pour une personne &#224; qui tu conviens parfaitement et qui te trouves formidable, tu touches des augmentations dans tous les sens, c'est la f&#234;te... Et le lendemain &#231;a change, celui qui le remplace ne te supporte pas et bien souvent pour des raisons peu professionnelles et tout s'effondre...

Voil&#224; le monde du travail de nos jours, tu peux bosser comme un dingue mais c'est parfois insuffisant! :modo:


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Agent d'ambiance assez remont&#233;


Napol&#233;on disait en 1812 : le meilleur job en Russie, c'est la retraite !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Napoléon disait en 1812 : le meilleur job en Russie, c'est la retraite !



Le congé parental... C'est pas mal non plus!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Un jour tu travailles pour une personne à qui tu conviens parfaitement et qui te trouves formidable, tu touches des augmentations dans tous les sens, c'est la fête... Et le lendemain ça change, celui qui le remplace ne te supporte pas et bien souvent pour des raisons peu professionnelles et tout s'effondre...
> Voilà le monde du travail de nos jours, tu peux bosser comme un dingue mais c'est parfois insuffisant! :modo:


C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je suis devenu indépendant il y a plus d'un an ... si j'ai besoin de fric je bosse comme un taré, si c'est moins urgent, je mets la pédale douce !
Malheureusement pour moi (ou heureusement c'est selon !), mes "compétences" o) s'arrachent comme des petits pains ... ... je viens de conclure un contrat de consultance de 4 mois dans une grosse boîte qui s'occupe de biotechnologie ... je viens d'y passer une semaine et le constat est : "Tidju ! Faudra que je m'arrache les tripes pour respecter le cahier des charges .... :rateau:" - bref ... d'un côté ça va mal et de l'autre ça va bien ... c'est la vie probablement !!!!!
Bises à toutes et tous !!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca va décalaminer ta moto!



d'toutes façons j'risque pas d'la décrasser avant l'printemps, batterie naze, kaput:mouais: 
pis en tailleur et 300 bornes par zéro degrés çà fait du -10° :affraid: efficace l'entretien surgelé:casse:  



ln_mimil a dit:


> Cool!!! Je croise les doigts pour toi!


 merci, moi j'touche du bois pour terminer l'année en beauté avec un joli cadeau de noël à la clé 

bah oui ponkponk  quand on bosse on râle parce qu'on en fait trop!  ou bien pas assez de reconnaissance pour l'investissement total pour son entreprise au détriment de sa vie privée!  mais quand on bosse plus, c'est la cata, la déprime totale! c'est pire! et plus les mois passent et plus on se sent marginal, en dehors de la société, nul et ne servant plus à rien!  où même carrément un sentiment de culpabilité! bref, plus envie de subir et de ruminer tout cela non stop alors que je connais mes valeurs...


----------



## vousti (20 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4097804 a dit:
			
		

> je connais mes valeurs...




Alors tout va bien, en selle et ..... bon vent

Je vais me pieuter, mais  je serai avec toi


merde!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je suis devenu indépendant il y a plus d'un an ... si j'ai besoin de fric je bosse comme un taré, si c'est moins urgent, je mets la pédale douce !
> Malheureusement pour moi (ou heureusement c'est selon !), mes "compétences" o) s'arrachent comme des petits pains ... ... je viens de conclure un contrat de consultance de 4 mois dans une grosse boîte qui s'occupe de biotechnologie ... je viens d'y passer une semaine et le constat est : "Tidju ! Faudra que je m'arrache les tripes pour respecter le cahier des charges .... :rateau:" - bref ... d'un côté ça va mal et de l'autre ça va bien ... c'est la vie probablement !!!!!
> Bises à toutes et tous !!!!:love:



Il faut tout de même beaucoup de courage pour se lancer... Personnellement, je ne pourrais pas...
C'est super que ça roule bien, un soucis financier en moins c'est déjà un GROS soucis en moins!  Et puis se jeter à corps perdu dans le boulot souvent, ça change les idées


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Il faut tout de même beaucoup de courage pour se lancer...


...... j'ai pas eu beaucoup le choix !!!!!!:rateau: ... tu en connais beaucoup de boîtes qui engageraient un "salarié" à 57 ans ??????
C'était ça, le chômage ou la pré-retraite !:afraid::afraid:
A présent, je voyage, je rencontre des gens intéressants (le plus souvent !:rateau, je bosse dans des sociétés aux activités diverses et variées où je suis accueilli comme "LE Sauveur" ...Arffffff !!!!! C'est trop ! parce qu'au plus je bosse, au plus j'ai de références et au plus je suis demandé....:love:
Si ça continue, faudra que je recrute ......
...et puis, comme tu dis si bien : "bosser ça change les idées... ..."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...... j'ai pas eu beaucoup le choix !!!!!!:rateau: ... tu en connais beaucoup de boîtes qui engageraient un "salarié" à 57 ans ??????
> C'était ça, le chômage ou la pré-retraite !:afraid::afraid:
> A présent, je voyage, je rencontre des gens intéressants (le plus souvent !:rateau, je bosse dans des sociétés aux activités diverses et variées où je suis accueilli comme "LE Sauveur" ...Arffffff !!!!! C'est trop ! parce qu'au plus je bosse, au plus j'ai de références et au plus je suis demandé....:love:
> Si ça continue, faudra que je recrute ......
> ...et puis, comme tu dis si bien : "bosser ça change les idées... ..."



"Le sauveur..." C'est comme ça que j'ai nommé le chauffagiste qui a débarqué chez moi un dimanche quand mon mari et moi on a fait sauté le bouton de radiateur de notre chauffage et qu'on a innondé tout l'immeuble... 
Quel merveilleux souvenir... Hum hum... pardon.

Ben t'étais motivé quand même car il me semble qu'à 57 ans, si on se retrouve au chomage on est plus obligé d'être en recherche d'emploi.

Si tu recrutes, ça sera toi le vilain patron après!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> Si tu recrutes, ça sera toi le vilain patron après!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 ... Je n'avais pas pensé à ça !!!! ...
Mais je te rassure ... je plaisantais !:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A présent, je voyage, je rencontre des gens intéressants (le plus souvent !:rateau, je bosse dans des sociétés aux activités diverses et variées où je suis accueilli comme "LE Sauveur" ...Arffffff !!!!!


le monde du travail vas si mal pour qu'ils en appellent aux Chamanes ?:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> d'toutes façons j'risque pas d'la décrasser avant l'printemps, batterie naze, kaput:mouais:
> pis en tailleur et 300 bornes par zéro degrés çà fait du -10° :affraid: efficace l'entretien surgelé:casse:
> 
> 
> ...



Ben alors ma poupoule! On attend des nouvelles de tes chasseurs de têtes!:love:


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

_parfois, je me demande pourquoi je ne fréquente plus un sujet que j'adore... j'ai la réponse : parce qu'il a perdu son essence poétique...

tiens, je vais aller me refaire une pneumonie cette hiver histoire de sentir le vent qui s'agite en moi afin que je sois pleinement près pour un cancer cet été... :sleep:
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a va l&#224; ? &#199;a vous d&#233;range tant que &#231;a que d'autres se cr&#232;vent le cul &#224; &#233;crire des choses intelligentes et sensibles ? Si c'est pas &#224; votre port&#233;e, faites comme moi, abstenez-vous. &#199;a me soule de devoir faire le p&#232;re fouettard dans un fil comme celui-l&#224;. Un peu de pudeur, quoi !


/messages crois&#233;s


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2006)

Je...
Je suis las. Ici, ce n'est qu'un avatar de plus dans ce qui nourrit cette lassitude.
Mais avant que je n'ai pu le dire, d'autres m'ont pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233;.

En fait, je suis l&#226;che.
Je n'avais ni envie de le dire, ni envie de le signaler. J'avais juste envie de d&#233;serter.
Cet espace peut devenir un espace de consommation imm&#233;diate, de fast-post. Tout ce consomme, d&#233;sormais. Tout sert de support &#224; la consommation. Tout s'&#233;jacule, dans un n&#233;ant de sens.
Alors pourquoi pas nos mots. Sont-ils plus pr&#233;cieux ? Le combat que nous avons &#224; mener pour les pr&#233;server vaut-il vraiment d'&#234;tre entrain&#233;s ?
Je ne sais plus. C'est nouveau, et c'est le signe que je m'&#233;loigne affectivement, surement.
Est-ce grandir, que de partir d'ici ? Ou n'est-ce que fuir, tout simplement?

Pourtant, abandonner ce terrain, ce serait me mettre en contradiction avec cette libert&#233; pour laquelle je me bats.
Et combattre pour sa libert&#233;, c'est bien souvent dire aux autres qu'ils nous font chier.


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2006)

La pré-retraite :affraid: 

Le vent qui s'agite...
TheBig qui s'agite...

Que soit précipité dans les feux infernaux
l'imprudent apprenti logicien qui en déduirait
que TheBig = le vent. Cela pourrait être
mal interprété.
 

Et pourtant...
Si on exclut l'expression "c'est du vent"
le mot a un sens extrèmement vivant
et même humain. Le vent dilate les sens et 
l'esprit du motard. Le créatif ressent les
idées inventives comme poussées par
un doux zéphir bénéfique.

On n'y pense pas assez, mais en agitant leurs branches, 
ce sont les arbres qui produisent le vent.


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

quand l'oiseau s'envole d'une branche, 
ce n'est pas le vent dans les feuilles
mais le tremblement de l'arbre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2006)

Les mots vous importent, hein?
Vous avez raison.
C'est bien de s'y attacher.

C'est joli les mots.
Pis c'est important aussi.
Sans eux, mine de rien, on serait pas grand chose...
Enfin si, on serait quand m&#234;me, mais on arriverait pas &#224; le dire.

Ouais.
C'est l&#224; que &#231;a coince...
Quand les silences deviennent plus importants que les mots.
Quand les non-dit prennent tellement de place qu'on n'entend plus qu'eux...

Vous savez quoi?
Le silence j'ai beau l'&#233;couter, je n'arrive pas &#224; l'entendre.

Je fais des efforts, pourtant, hein...
J'vous jure...

Pas moyen...
Du coup j'essaye moi aussi.
Quand j'ai un truc &#224; dire, je le dis, mais avec du silence.

Je dois manquer d'entrainement, parce que...
Franchement...
Ca marche pas.



PS : Si je dessaoule en moins de trois heures j'&#233;dite... 
Sinon tant pis.
Dans tous les cas vous inqui&#233;tez pas : je retourne dire des conneries bien vides de sens d&#233;s maintenant. 
Apr&#232;s tout, ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite...


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...Le silence j'ai beau l'&#233;couter, je n'arrive pas &#224; l'entendre...


Ce n'est pas en jacquetant sans arr&#234;t que tu y parviendras.


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2006)

*Féliz Navidad... tOdOs
cOn PAz AmOr y muchas cOsisatas divinas...
  and Kissssssssss
*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2006)

Et voilà ... ce soir c'est Noël !!!!!
... et je ne fêterai pas Noël ...

Dans la famille, il est de tradition que tout le monde soit réuni ... il y a quelques années, par boutade probablement, j'avais juré que si l'un d'entre nous manquait à l'appel je ne fêterais pas Noël cette année là ...

Le moment est venu de respecter ce "serment" ... il manquera quelqu'un ce soir ... quelqu'un qui compte beaucoup pour moi et qui ne viendra pas ...

J'ai donc fait table rase de toutes les invitations de Noël ... mes enfants me comprennent et me soutiennent ... ils sont "biens" mes enfants !

J'ai giclé le sapin dehors en lui demandant d'aller prendre l'air un peu plus loin et enlevé les quelques guirlandes moribondes que j'avais découvertes par hasard au fond du grenier ...

MAIS ATTENTION :

Si je ne fête pas Noël, rien ne m'interdit d'organiser une bonne petite fête improvisée et
bien païenne à laquelle j'ai ré-invité tous ceux qui étaient précédemment invités pour Noël ... Arfffffff !!!!!!!

Alors, là, s'il manque quelqu'un ou quelqu'une ... rinafoutt !!!!!!! Tant pis pour lui ou pour elle ... il ou elle ratera quelque chose de "grandiose" ()

Serment respecté ... fête assurée !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: 

A toutes et tous, je vous souhaite non pas un Joyeux Noël, mais "la" fête dans tous ses états ... que l'amitié soit au rendez-vous et qu'elle vous conduise jusqu'au petit matin dans un délire de bonheur et de tendresse !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Et que la fête commence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... A toutes et tous, je vous souhaite non pas un Joyeux Noël, mais "la" fête dans tous ses états ... que l'amitié soit au rendez-vous et qu'elle vous conduise jusqu'au petit matin dans un délire de bonheur et de tendresse !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Et que la fête commence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:



TheBig bonne fête à toi aussi et à tous tes invités.

   

Et bonne fête également à tous les autres !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et que la fête commence !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:




il y auras des huitres ? 


bonne soirée à toi mon bigounet. amuses-toi bien, picole pas trop :love::love::love: c'est


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

le vent s'agite autour de moi ce soir, le sapin s'est envolé, mes enfants aussi, l'un chez son père, l'autre déjà dans sa future belle famille, ma mère et mon frère à la Réunion, mon chéri avec ses enfants et moi je mange un sandwich jambon beurre cornichons en écoutant withney houston, I ll will always love you en boucle toute seule devant mon ibook fidèle au poste lui 
vivement demain je ne serai plus seule et le tourbillon de nostalgie aura enfin cessé..

Joyeux Noël à vous tous 

The big tu vois moi aussi j'ai refusé toutes les invitations pour toutes ces raisons et préfère rester seule puisqu'il me manque l'essentiel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> The big tu vois moi aussi j'ai refusé toutes les invitations pour toutes ces raisons et préfère rester seule puisqu'il me manque l'essentiel


Courage Toumaï ... le soleil se lèvera demain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Même si je ne fête pas "Noël" ... je refuse de me laisser aller !
Le coeur n'y est peut être pas mais, je vais le forcer un coup ...
Bises amicales .....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

merci à toi bigounet  alors trinquons ensemble tiens  
ce qui compte après tout c'est de savoir que toutes ces personnes m'aiment et me le prouvent à chaque instant même loin de moi et demain sera un autre jour, 2007 semblant présager beaucoup de bonheur à tous les niveaux

finalement il est bon que le vent s'agite un bon coup afin de balayer et de purifier le passé pour mieux recommencer


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2006)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il y auras des huitres ?



et des frites "de Noël" dites aussi "au ketchup" 

Amusez-vous bien tous  Toum, tu fais de la résistance et demain sera un autre jour


----------



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2006)

Ce soir, je trinquerai en pensant à vous, mes amis.   :love: 








Bises de Breizh.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci à toi bigounet  alors trinquons ensemble tiens


Allez, je lève ma Kriek à ta santé et à ton bonheur Toumaï !!!!!!!!!!

ps : non bande de nases, je n'ai pas dis "mon cric" mais j'ai dis "ma Kriek" ...... ... je sais que je suis flamin, mais faut pas exagérer non plus !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

Bon, ben après les divres drames de mon ezx futur femme, j'ai craqué.....

Hier à 1h35 du mat' je suis parti avec  mes enfants voir mickey....

un sejour che disney.......euros
un billet de train...euros

les yeux de vos enfants devant
 un tel spéctacle nanani- nananère.......pour le reste il y a ma VISA. et je l'ai EX-PLO-SÉ.

De retour ce soir 23h00 à la maison.... repas de réveillon pâtes sauce tomates, mais on s'en fout, les gosses, sauf mon aînée qu'a pas voulu venir, s'éclatent avec les cadeaux de notre pêre à tous.....la petite dernière cherche partout où cet enfoiré a planqué le cadeau de son popa sans le trouver. C'est dur à supporter tant d'amour.
tellement dur que ....tout le monde au lit papa doit discuter en tête à tête avec la veuve clicquot ...si si la mère ponsardin.... et je lui ai fait entendre raison.....Par contre la mienne prend un peu de gîte. Ben ch'sais pas comment c'est chez vous mais là y un peu de brouillard.
M'en fous si je suis pas lyrique
tans pis si  ce que j'écris vous chagrine
même si être seul n'est pas tragique
c'est comme ça que ce soir je dîne

alors que mes enfants s'endorment
rêvant au cadeaux que les autres leurs reservent
moi ma cuite devient énorme
à tel point qu'il faut que je me resserves

tant pis si je vous irrite
dans ma tête ce drôle de vent qui s'agite
ces souvenirs que ma mémoire excite
n'ont pour rien, de plus explicite

que l'image d'un bonheur en fuite

bon allez ..;merde elle vient cette cuite

allez...... avant que je m'éffondres

JOYEUX NOEL A TOUS... c'est ça que je voulais pondre

JE VOUS AIME TOUS (faut dire que dans l'état où je suis.....)

M'EN FOUS .....VOUS AIME:love::love:

Allez tomorrow's an other day:sick::sick::casse::casse::love::love::rateau::rateau:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2006)

Comme dit Toumaï un bon coups de vent ça fait du bien .. pour nettoyer la place..

Le vent est retombé, enfin, je ne le remarque pas ce matin. La magie de Noël ? 

Peu importe, que ce soit Noël, ou autre chose, ce matin toutes mes aventures des mois précédents , me semblent être à des années lumières..

C'est calme, ça fait du bien. Pas de boule dans le ventre, ni de pensées noirs ...

Bonnes fêtes à tous, meilleurs voeux pour 2007


----------



## vousti (25 Décembre 2006)

heu....ahem..

chez vous aussi ça whine?  car chez moi.... même quand c'est éteint....;:sick:

ce matin je traine de la pantoufle
car le vent....ben c'est sous la chevelure qui souffle
et puis en fait d'idées noires
aujourd'hui est mieux qu'hier soir

maintenant y plus que le sapin qu'a les boules
car là c'est comme la mer, tout roule
tiens.... c'est marrant
j'arrive même à sentir le tangage

bon aaallllez once ux gaine

joie yeux nos ailes a tousse:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> (...) en écoutant withney houston, I ll will always love you en boucle



Ah aouais... A ce point là... :mouais: 

Dur...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai l'impression que le vent a effacé les dernières traces du passé, il y avait bien quelques alizées, quelques tourbillons étouffés mais dans l'ensemble si on écoute pas, si on fait semblant d'entendre, ça passe. Chacun contenait ses démons, et cette fois j'ai put m'en apercevoir, j'avais laissé les miens sur le pas de la porte. Le tonton ex alccolique n'arrivait pas à répondre à la question "eau plate ou eau gazeuse?", le maître de maison jouait de l'harmonica pendant que les enfants ouvraient leurs cadeaux, sa mère était moins mélancolique que d'habitude, un cousin a offert à mon père un CD de Bob Marley (réponse : "J'aimes bien Bob Marley, tu connais ma fille ?"  ironie ?! ), une des tantes à encore posée la même question au moment où je me levait de table : "Tu vas aux toilettes, tu fais pipi autant que ta maman ?" (réponse du cousin : "Ah ben ça on le savait pas tiens ..."  ), l'autre oncle ex alccolique au moindre degré s'était amené sa bouteille perso de cidre : "ah ben les gens ne boivent jamais du cidre, ils n'y pensent pas et c'est toujours quand j'en amène qu'ils veulent en boire", la cousine a levé les yeux au ciel quand sa mère à dit "quand elle était petite elle disait ma valise est prête pour mes 18 ans", quelqu'un a dit "pas de politique" après qu'on est entendu "et les arabes ..." histoire de pas mettre mal à l'aise la femme du cousin ... 
Des conflits avortés et cette année ça ne m'a pas touché, même pas effleuré.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2006)

Allez ! ... un Noël de fini et j'espère de tout coeur que je n'en vivrai pas un autre comme ça ! 
Le pire Noël de toute mon existence, balloté entre l'envie de faire la fête à tout prix pour tenter d'oublier et chialer parce que, malgré mes efforts, je n'y suis pas arrivé...
Comme quand j'étais petit, je me plaisais à répéter : "Même pas mal !!!!!" ... mais, pour le moins, ça manquait vachement de conviction...
J'ai passé en revue toutes les détresses du monde pour me convaincre que ma peine ne valait même pas un ou deux mots dans ce thread ... j'ai compté comme des moutons ceux que je connais et à qui c'était aussi arrivé ... j'ai tenté de calculer ma souffrance sur l'échelle de Richter ... en vain !   ... le noeud au creux de l'estomac n'a pas dévié d'un pouce ... il est bien resté présent jusqu'au petit matin ...
Je vous ai lu aussi ... j'ai interprété entre les lignes ... j'ai eu honte de mon égoïsme devant vos détresses ... j'ai prié et juré aussi ! Parjuré même ...
Aujourd'hui, je plane dans la langueur d'une journée qui n'en finit pas ... le gris du ciel a rejoint le gris de l'âme ... je me sens comme "nulle part" ... un peu perdu et largué ... pourvu que le sommeil vienne et surtout qu'il vienne vite...


----------



## mado (26 Décembre 2006)

Les larmes s'emmêlent. A celles d'une émotion partagée devant ce cercueil clair, s'ajoutent sans pudeur celles de deuils plus intimes.
Des jours que je les retiens prisonnières. La fragilité de ceux qui m'entourent n'offre aucun interstice. Je me sentirais presque forte à deviner les secousses qui les atteignent.
Presque.
Pour l'instant les larmes s'emmêlent.


----------



## da capo (26 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> &#8230;



dire est de trop.
ne rien dire ne suffit pas, alors
j'aimerais t'envoyer un peu de chaleur mais les chemins du net restent trop froids.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> ... mais les chemins du net restent trop froids.


...les chemins du net sont mystérieux et impénétrables mais ils ne sont que les véhicules impersonnels de nos pensées les plus intimes ... ils traduisent en mots sur un écran ce que l'on a de meilleur en nous, la force de l'amitié et du partage ...
Et ces deux mots ont la chaleur de l'été, la force tranquille de la mer qui roule et le tumulte raffraichissant du vent qui s'agite...
Que ce vent qui s'agite sèche tes larmes mado ...


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2006)

Finalement, malgré toutes les belles paroles entendues, les bonnes intentions affichées, Noël c'est un moment vachement égoïste. "Noël, ça se fête en famille". Ouais... C'est pafois la bonne excuse. Et nous l'utilisons tous. Pour nous aveugler nous-mêmes? Pour refuser de faire un effort vers les autres? Pour ne pas nous bouger le fion? 

Noël? Bah... 

Tout a été dit, je pense. Une fête de l'amour, qu'ils disaient. Une fête de l'égoïsme, non? Et la place réservée au pauvre qui sonnerait? Même si cette place existe, je ne suis pas persuadé qu'elle serait honorée si "il" sonnait vraiment. 

Ouais, je sais, c'est basique comme réflexion, mais je n'ai pas envie de creuser plus quand je lis des émotions à fleur de peau comme ci dessus. `

Moi aussi, cette année, j'ai refusé d'inviter certaines personnes parce que je n'avais pas envie de les rencontrer alors que je savais que ça leur ferait plaisir. Mais vous le savez bien: "Noël, ça se vit en famille, n'est-ce pas?"...


----------



## da capo (26 Décembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Moi aussi, cette année, j'ai refusé d'inviter certaines personnes parce que je n'avais pas envie de les rencontrer alors que je savais que ça leur ferait plaisir. Mais vous le savez bien: "Noël, ça se vit en famille, n'est-ce pas?"...



Moi, je ne refuse pas d'inviter. Je suis invité : dernier de la famille, espèce de transfuge, je ne peux que participer.
Pendant de nombreuses années, j'ai refusé ce jeu du noël en famille, me suis caché derrière les engagements associatifs pour décliner les invitations, échapper à la confrontation.
Et puis l'enfant est venu, alors, je suis rentré dans le rang pour offrir à mon fils le plaisir de recevoir ses cadeaux en nombre, au pied du sapin.

Donc d'égoïste, je suis passé à soumis. Pour le plaisir de mon fils et de mes parents. Pour avoir moi aussi le plaisir de retrouver mes soeurs.

Et puis, si les autres sont là, tant pis, je serrerai les dents, je me tairai. Et s'ils débordent, eh bien, je me tairai toujours.

Mais voir poindre chez eux des odeurs de nationalisme et de populisme, chez ceux là mêmes qui sont issus de l'immigration, qui se sont usés comme ouvriers, prolétaires, cela combien de temps vais-je pouvoir feindre de ne pas l'avoir compris ?

Voilà, c'était mon noël.

Et je rève qu'un soir un pauvre vienne sonner à la porte et que je l'invite car nul ne saura s'y opposer. Mais à ce jour, pas de pauvre à noël dans la famille F.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

encore un noel de pass&#233; sans ma famille, sans mon pere qui est deced&#233;, sans ma mere qui est fach&#233;  , sans ma fille qui est partie  , sans mon frere qui a refait sa famille .....

j'ai beau me dire "m'en fou totalment" , aujourd'hui j'ai craqu&#233; , j'ai pleur&#233; en pr&#233;textant une banale dispute , dispute que que j'ai cherch&#233; , dispute que reviens tous les ans apres ce que je decouvre ce que bioman offre a sa famille....

pour une fois cette dispute m'a servi d'alibi  .....

j'ai pleur&#233;e mais rien ne fait ......je n'arrive pas a faire semblant mais je ne veux pas non plus le lui avouer la vrai raison de ma tete noire .....

demain le vent tournera , je partira au travail et j'oublira ma famille pour quelque jours.....mais .....
est que le 31 je leur  enverra encore des banales sms  qui resteront sans reponse ?
est que le lendemain  du 31 je sera dans le meme etat d'aujourd'hui ?

ce vent qui m'agite est tres froid .........


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Les noëls noirs,
les noëls blancs,
souvenirs d'un temps
sans espoirs,
un temps de noëls repoussants,
la fausse joie obligatoire,
la graisse comme calmant
pour ne rien voir
autour,
et ma haine et ma rage pour
le monde si peu accueillant,
les amours illusoires,
les chaleurs obligatoires,
on t'aime mais tu es fatiguant...

Les  noëls noirs,
les noëls blancs,
l'effet du temps
cicatrisant.
les souvenirs,
de vieux vampires,
je préfère mon présent.

La roue tourne dit-on,
sans trop se faire d'illusion,
en noël noir
vouloir
un noël blanc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2006)

Et dans quelques jours ... on remet ça !!!!!
Les confettis et les cotillons vont remplacer les boules et les guirlandes du sapin ... on attendra minuit avec impatience pour se souhaiter une "bonne et joyeuse" et tchac ... c'est reparti pour un an... arrrffff !!!!!!
Aujourd'hui, j'ai acheté un peu de gui pour pouvoir s'embrasser dessous ... on ne sait jamais !
Tidju ! Qu'est ce que le vent s'agite ces derniers temps... ... vivement qu'il se calme un peu ... y'a mon frêle esquif qui prend l'eau...:rateau:


----------



## lumai (27 Décembre 2006)

Ha oui ! Le gui qui fr&#233;mit dans le vent glac&#233;, les joues rouges glac&#233;es et les l&#232;vres gerc&#233;es. Un b&#233;cot ou une bise, c'est selon, qui ne r&#233;chauffe pas la peau, mais la chaleur toute autre qui en vient et fait oublier les rafales quelques secondes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Ha oui ! Le gui qui frémit dans le vent glacé, les joues rouges glacées et les lèvres gercées. Un bécot ou une bise, c'est selon, qui ne réchauffe pas la peau, mais la chaleur toute autre qui en vient et fait oublier les rafales quelques secondes.


Moi qui ne rêve que du hall d'un aéroport et d'un grand baiser terminal


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2006)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Moi qui ne rêve que du hall d'un aéroport et d'un grand baiser terminal
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



moi qui ne rêve que d'un chemin et un baiser au tout début...  
_


----------



## joanes (28 Décembre 2006)

Et enfin pouvoir tout recommencer...


----------



## vousti (28 Décembre 2006)

moi qui ai r&#234;v&#233; d'un baiser au d&#233;but
d'un amour et d'une histoire sans fin
je ne rencontre que d&#233;convenues
car mon aventure n'a plus de lendemains

enfin, la nouvelle ann&#233;e qui commence
sera la bonne je l'esp&#232;re
apr&#232;s cet hiver de souffrance
apr&#232;s cet amour cr&#233;pusculaire
apr&#232;s avoir navigu&#233; dans les eaux troubles
ou quand tu dis je t'aime on te doubles
viendra l' heur de la d&#233;livrance
ou mon c&#339;ur arrivera enfin dans l'estuaire
devant un oc&#233;an de bonheur immense 

la vie est un long fleuve tranquille
mais l'amour est une chose fragile
pour construire une longue relation
il faut savoir faire la bonne addition
alors..... &#224; toi, &#224; moi, &#224; nous
oublions ces baisers anachroniques
et allez merde soyons tous fous
osons croire en cette nouvelle r&#232;gle math&#233;matique
qui d'une &#233;quation &#224; une inconnue
fera revivre le bonheur d'&#234;tre &#224; nouveau deux
car si pour le commun
un plus un &#233;gale deux
&#234;tre amoureux c'est un plus un &#233;gale un....


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4106769 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> moi qui ne rêve que d'un chemin et un baiser au tout début...
> _



Moi qui n'attends que la mort, c'est toujours l'ennui qui se pointe


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

_


Sindanárië a dit:



			Moi qui n'attends que la mort, c'est toujours l'ennui qui se pointe
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



ah bah merci... je te ferais plus le petit-déj' goujat va ! 

_


----------



## teo (28 Décembre 2006)

Un Noël pourtant très heureux
Entouré, aimé, dans cette grande maison jaune et verte, refuge inexpugnable, témoin de tant de vies, je me retrouve au pied du lit, avec quelques fantômes qui, sans faire peur, m'arrachent pourtant quelques larmes, comme pour faire le point sur une année écoulée.

Etre en famille et s'y sentir, par moment, si seul, de nouveau gauche et célibataire. Les petites choses du passé qui font que fumer une clope dehors tout seul est une bonne manière de reporter la prochaine. Ne plus entendre _Bon ben moi je rentre, fait trop froid_.
Puis, le soir de Noël, ne pas appeler mon père en se demandant pourquoi depuis 6 mois il se tait et ne répond pas à mes messages. En être aussi énervé, fatigué que triste.

De petits miracles sont pourtant là.

Une ballade au soleil, ses rayons me réchauffent, le bleu du ciel m'éblouit alors que plus bas, à 10 minutes en voiture, la plaine est sous un plafond gris et froid. La ligne pure des montagnes au Sud. Majesté du Très Grand Blanc qui fait face et continuera bien après moi (enfin, je l'espère...). Des rires, des cavalcades dans les étages, des cris, la nouvelle génération qui me rappelle la mienne enfant, similitude, les petits corps en chaussettes qui tournent autour de la table. Les grands-parents que cela fatigue et émerveillent en même temps. Ma filleule, qui me regarde en souriant, à qui je donne la tétée, que je dévore du regard et qui est belle comme une étoile naissante,et qui ressemble parait-il, beaucoup à son oncle bébé.

Se demander ce qu'il restera de moi, de ma vie, quand elle sera grand-mère, quand mes cendres seront mêlées aux feuilles de hêtres non loin de là. Quelques photos, quelques lignes au fil de vieux livres de famille ? Je ne serai jamais père. Ce n'est pas si grave, je sais.
Vivons, donc.

_End of the story_


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Décembre 2006)

eh ben teo. 
courage, je suis ému. :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Se demander ce qu'il restera de moi, de ma vie, quand elle sera grand-mère, quand mes cendres seront mêlées aux feuilles de hêtres non loin de là. Quelques photos, quelques lignes au fil de vieux livres de famille ?


Qu'importe ce qu'il restera de toi ou de ta vie quand tu te rouleras dans les feuilles de hêtre non loin de là ... les moments de joie et de bonheur que tu auras distillés autour de toi seront autant de jalons pour ceux qui te suivront ... et ils s'en souviendront, crois-moi !
Je me souviens toujours de tous ceux qui ont "donné de l'amour" autour d'eux malgré qu'ils n'étaient "que de passage" ... je revois leurs visages et j'entend encore leurs voix et ces voix m'accompagnent dans les moments joyeux et douloureux de la vie ... ces voix m'aident à trouver le bon chemin qui me mènera au bout de mon "petit destin" d'humain balloté par la vie...
Elles me rappellent aussi qu'il faut dire, qu'il faut crier l'amour autour de soi ... car l'amour qui se tait est cause de la plus horrible des souffrances...
Et pour finir sur une note plus légère teintée d'un certain optimisme ... ça me plairait bien de finir en compost au pied d'un massif de roses ... quoique les feuilles de hêtres c'est pas mal non plus !!!!!


----------



## vousti (29 Décembre 2006)

hêtre ou ne pas hêtre là n'est pas la question,(du moins pas encore)

tu as choisi d'être et c'est bien, et comme le dit si bien bigounet, donne de l'amour autour de toi.
tu le fais déjà s'en t'en rendre compte.
alors imagine ce que ça donnera quand tu le feras savoir.

un sourire, un mot d'amour, un calin, une tape sur l'épaule, une parole réconfortante...

en voilà de beaux souvenirs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2006)

Aujourd'hui, en trifouillant dans mes affaires (attention hein ! bande de nases !), j'ai retrouvé un papier tout plié et tout moche qui date du temps où je traînais entre ciel et terre avec une bande de joyeux drilles en tenue camouflage...:rateau:

Une petite prière toute simple qui dit ceci :

*Donnez-moi, mon Dieu, ce qui vous reste*​ *Donnez-moi ce qu'on ne vous demande jamais.*​ ​ *Je ne vous demande pas le repos*​ *Ni la tranquillité*​ *Ni celle de l'âme, ni celle du corps.*​ ​ *Je ne vous demande pas la richesse *​ *Ni le succès, ni même la santé.*​ ​ *Tout ça, mon Dieu, on vous le demande tellement*​ *Que vous ne devez plus en avoir.*​ ​ *Donnez-moi, mon Dieu, ce qui vous reste.*​ *Donnez-moi ce que l'on vous refuse.*​ ​ *Je veux l'insécurité et l'inquiétude.*​ *Je veux la tourmente et la bagarre*​ *Et que vous me les donniez, mon Dieu, définitivement.*​ ​ *Que je sois sûr de les avoir toujours,*​ *Car je n'aurai pas toujours le courage *​ *De vous les demander.*​ ​ *Donnez-moi, mon Dieu, ce qui vous reste.*​ *Donnez-moi ce dont les autres ne veulent pas.*​ *Mais donnez-moi aussi le courage*​ *Et la force et la Foi.*
​Tidju ! "Il" n'a pas du comprendre que je plaisantais dans les moments où je marmonnais cette prière du bout des lèvres quand j'avais 20 ans ..... 



​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! "Il" n'a pas du comprendre que je plaisantais dans les moments où je marmonnais cette prière du bout des lèvres quand j'avais 20 ans ..... ​


J'ai très bien compris au contraire.


----------



## loustic (29 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai tr&#232;s bien compris au contraire.


Oh ! Le vilain pr&#233;tentieux !!!     

Que dire encore ?
La lecture de vos messages fait revenir &#224; la surface un flot de sentiments et d'&#233;motions qui seraient rest&#233;s enfouis longtemps au fin fond du tr&#233;fond de nous, pauvres humains... Je me suis surpris &#224; dire la pri&#232;re de TheBig en m&#234;me temps que je la lisais. C'est b&#234;te, hein ? Non, la vie est profonde.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

_ Seigneur, je voudrais &#234;tre de ceux qui risquent leur vie.
Seigneur, vous qui &#234;tes n&#233; au hasard d&#8217;un voyage, et mort comme un malfaiteur,
Apr&#232;s avoir couru sans argent toutes les routes, celles de l&#8217;exil,
Celles des p&#232;lerinages et celles des pr&#233;dications itin&#233;rantes,
Tirez-moi de mon &#233;go&#239;sme et de confort.
Que, marqu&#233; de votre croix,
Je n&#8217;ai pas peur de la vie rude et dangereuse o&#249; l&#8217;on risque sa vie.
Mais, Seigneur,
Au-del&#224; de tous ces risques d&#8217;une vie engag&#233;e dans l&#8217;action,
Au-del&#224; de toutes ces aventures plus ou moins sportives,
Au-del&#224; de tous les h&#233;ro&#239;smes &#224; panache, Rendez-moi disponible pour la belle aventure o&#249; vous m&#8217;appelez. J&#8217;ai &#224; engager ma vie, Seigneur, sur votre parole. Les autres peuvent bien &#234;tre sages, vous 
m&#8217;avez dit qu&#8217;il fallait &#234;tre fou. D&#8217;autres croient &#224; l&#8217;ordre, vous m&#8217;avez dit de croire &#224; l&#8217;Amour.
D&#8217;autres pensent qu&#8217;il faut conserver, vous m&#8217;avez dit de donner. D&#8217;autres s&#8217;installent, vous m&#8217;avez dit de marcher et d&#8217;&#234;tre pr&#234;t &#224; la joie
Et &#224; la souffrance, aux &#233;checs et aux r&#233;ussites, de ne pas mettre ma confiance en moi, mais en vous,
De jouer le jeu chr&#233;tien sans me soucier des cons&#233;quences et, finalement, de risquer ma vie en comptant sur votre amour._

Voil&#224; ce qu'a fait remonter ta pri&#232;re, Jean-Luc.
Des jours que j'y pense.
Ces cauchemars qui remontent. Cette autre vie, cet autre moi. Plus de dix ans ont pass&#233;. Une autre vie est venue att&#233;nuer ces images et ces moments funestes qui ont vu p&#233;rir des &#226;mes souvent innocentes. Ces moments qui marquent comme au fer rouge et qui me font d&#233;tester la m&#233;diocrit&#233; de mes semblables si prompts &#224; se plaindre des escarres que leur inflige leur confort.
Une pri&#232;re pour se redonner du courage.

C'est &#233;trange. On a tous ses blessures. Il y a 12 ans, je passai les f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e sur le mont Igman. Il faisait -40&#176; et on dormait dans des trous pendant les op&#233;rations. Loin des chalets de campagne des bases arri&#232;res. Les &#233;l&#233;ments qui r&#233;gissaient le quotidien d'alors sont finalement ce qui me manque le plus aujourd'hui : l'efficacit&#233;, le go&#251;t de l'effort, la concision, l'empathie, le danger, le vrai, l'esprit de corps, le respect que je vouais aux autres et le respect qui m'&#233;tait t&#233;moign&#233;, pour mon grade comme pour mes actions.

Bizarrement et de fa&#231;on &#233;c&#339;urante, je regrette ces temps. On est bien peu de choses par rapport &#224; &#231;a, mes souvenirs me le rappellent, souvent en pleine nuit. Comme en ce moment. Je crois que j'avais commis l'erreur de penser que_ j'&#233;tais_ ces choses simplement pour les avoir v&#233;cues. Que suis-je aujourd'hui par rapport &#224; ce que j'&#233;tais alors ? Plus de vie &#224; sacrifier. Une importance toute relative. Qui se souvient du _moi_ de cette &#233;poque ? J'ai mis tellement de moi pour faire que mon entourage ignore cette partie de ma vie, jusqu'&#224; mes plus proches, qui me croyaient reparti en R&#233;publique Centrafricaine, convoyer les traumatis&#233;s du Rwanda de retour vers chez eux&#8230; alors que tout &#233;tait fini pour nous d&#233;j&#224; l&#224;-bas. Il a fallu expliquer les engelures en revenant aussi  Se geler les doigts, en Afrique  Bref. Finalement, aujourd'hui, il n'y a que moi qui sait. Et ceux qui m'ont parfois tir&#233; les vers du nez love: ). 

Mon impudeur ne servirait-elle pas &#224; me persuader que j'ai exist&#233; un jour finalement ?
Merde.

V'l&#224; que je m'&#233;c&#339;ure aussi. &#199;a ne me reprendra pas, promis  finalement, ils ont bien fait de me les retirer mes d&#233;corations&#8230;


Merci Jean-Luc 
Et merci &#224; d'autres qui osent se livrer bellement ici ou ailleurs.
Et merde aux m&#233;diocres quand m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4111939 a dit:
			
		

> _ Seigneur, je voudrais &#234;tre de ceux qui risquent leur vie.
> Seigneur, vous qui &#234;tes n&#233; au hasard d&#8217;un voyage, et mort comme un malfaiteur,
> Apr&#232;s avoir couru sans argent toutes les routes, celles de l&#8217;exil,
> Celles des p&#232;lerinages et celles des pr&#233;dications itin&#233;rantes,
> ...



Merci Laurent.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Janvier 2007)

Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; le vent am&#232;ne avec lui des fant&#244;mes enfouis qui ne demandent qu'une br&#232;che pour se faufiler au dehors... 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; la br&#232;che s'ouvre s'en pr&#233;venir, sans m&#234;me un signe avant coureur. Les fant&#244;mes dansent devant mes yeux, je ne les connais que trop bien mais refuse de les voir... 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; hier j'&#233;tais s&#251;re d'avoir fait le bon choix et aujourd'hui j'en doute. 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; je refuse de tourner la page tout en sachant que cela est n&#233;cessaire.... 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; je te cherche tout en sachant que je ne verrai jamais.... 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; j'esp&#232;re juste qu'ils se soient tromp&#233;s ces hommes en blanc... 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; je t'aime et te hais m&#234;me si tu n'existes pas... 
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; tout se m&#233;lange dans ma petite t&#234;te...
Il y a des jours comme &#231;a o&#249; j'esp&#232;re que le prochain vent am&#232;nera avec lui mon rayon de soleil... Toi...


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2007)

_j'ai un ami. un gars de chez moi. &#233;trangement car pas forc&#233;ment de l&#224;. mais enfin un gars de chez moi. un vrai. du nord. qui t'ouvre son c&#339;ur comme il t'ouvre sa porte, te file &#224; bouffer et t'aide &#224; te relever si t'es malade. Ce gars, je ne peux l'imaginer que g&#233;n&#233;reux. Con comme il est, il ressemble en plus &#224; mon grand-fr&#232;re en plus d'en porter le pr&#233;nom. la chaleur en plus. Comme pour conjurer&#8230; non, m&#234;me pas pour conjurer. Parce qu'en fait il a toujours &#233;t&#233; comme &#231;a. un gars du nord. avec l'accent. Ce qu'il a fait. il l'a toujours fait. nous sommes fiers de lui, nous, ses amis. et nous en serons toujours fiers.

un truc aussi. Ce grand ben&#234;t d'ami n'a pas les m&#234;mes travers politiques que moi. Mais les valeurs que nous avons d&#233;fendu. &#224; sa mani&#232;re. &#224; la mienne. ce sont les m&#234;mes. Libert&#233;, fraternit&#233;, &#233;galit&#233;.

avec un autre de mes amis qui s'appelle rezba, nous nous sommes ouverts l'un &#224; l'autre un jour : nous nous aimons. fraternellement. nous nous le sommes dit. c'est pareil avec toi, mon ami de mon nord &#224; moi. je t'aime. 

comme j'aime ce putain de brouillard o&#249; nous avons tout loisir d'inventer des paysages magnifiques. 

(faut que je vois le putain de film de Dumont)
_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

_Que son sourire est
doux et l&#233;ger,
comme il ouvre les yeux :
le voyez-vous, amis ?
Ne le verriez-vous pas ?
Comme il brille
de plus en plus radieux,
de plus en plus puissant,
environn&#233; d'&#233;toiles,
ne le verriez-vous pas ?
Comme son coeur se gonfle
vaillamment, et plein et sublime
bat dans sa poitrine !
Comme de ses l&#232;vres
une douce haleine,
d&#233;licieuse, suave,
s'&#233;chappe doucement :
amis, voyez !
ne le voyez-vous pas ?
ne le sentez-vous pas ?
Suis-je seule
&#224; entendre cette m&#233;lodie
qui, si l&#233;g&#232;re,
si merveilleuse,
soupirant de bonheur,
disant tout avec douceur,
douce et conciliante,
s'&#233;chappe de lui,
prend son &#233;lan,
me p&#233;n&#232;tre
et de son timbre gracieux
r&#233;sonne autour de moi ?
Ces voix plus claires
qui m'environnent,
sont-ce les ondes
de brises suaves ?
Sont-ce des flots
de parfums d&#233;licieux ?
Comme ils se gonflent,
comme ils m'enivrent,
dois-je respirer ?
dois-je regarder ?
Dois-je savourer,
m'y plonger,
doucement,
dans ce parfum
m'&#233;vaporer ?
Dans la masse des vagues,
dans le tonnerre des bruits,
dans le Tout respirant
par l'haleine du monde,
me noyer,
m'engloutir,
perdre conscience,
volupt&#233; supr&#234;me !_

EDIT : Pour &#233;viter tout malentendu, ce magnifique texte n'est h&#233;las pas de moi. Il s'agit de la traduction du _Liebestod_ d'Isolde (&#171; la mort d'amour &#187 cl&#244;turant l'op&#233;ra de Richard Wagner. En ce premier jour de l'ann&#233;e, j'ai eu envie de partager cela avec vous tous. Voil&#224;.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4111939 a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement et de façon écurante, je regrette ces temps. On est bien peu de choses par rapport à ça, mes souvenirs me le rappellent, souvent en pleine nuit. Comme en ce moment. Je crois que j'avais commis l'erreur de penser que_ j'étais_ ces choses simplement pour les avoir vécues. Que suis-je aujourd'hui par rapport à ce que j'étais alors ? Plus de vie à sacrifier. Une importance toute relative. Qui se souvient du _moi_ de cette époque ? J'ai mis tellement de moi pour faire que mon entourage ignore cette partie de ma vie, jusqu'à mes plus proches, qui me croyaient reparti en République Centrafricaine, convoyer les traumatisés du Rwanda de retour vers chez eux alors que tout était fini pour nous déjà là-bas



J'ai aussi occulté 3 mois de ma vie pendant des années ... non par honte, mais parce que les événements que j'avais vécu "là-bas" étaient restés imprimés dans ma chair ... et que je n'avais pas envie d'en parler ... j'ai connu les nuits qui n'en finissaient pas ... la peur qui occultait tous mes sens ... l'adrénaline qui me faisait courir alors que mes jambes ne me portaient même plus ... les bruits et les flash de lumière qui m'entouraient ... et surtout les quelques potes qui sont restés là-bas, loin, très loin de moi...
Il a fallu qu'un ancien de la section me reconnaisse dans un restaurant de hasard il y a quelques années pour qu'enfin je puisse en parler librement ... ... de toutes façons, il était trop tard ... il avait parlé pour moi ... et je ne lui en ai jamais voulu ...
Les choses sont ce qu'elles sont ... on ne revient pas sur le passé ...
Comme toi, j'ai parfois le sentiment bizarre de vouloir revivre ces événements en dehors des quelques cauchemars qui émaillent mes nuits de temps en temps... comme toi, j'en éprouve aussi un peu de malaise ... je me dis que c'est "malsain" de vouloir à tout prix retrouver la sensation étrange de "sauver sa peau" dix fois durant la même nuit ... de sursauter au moindre bruit et d'avoir l'impression que la peur te dégouline de partout mais décuple ton instinct de survie ... adrénaline ... quand tu nous tiens !
A présent, j'en parle plus librement ... et c'est tant mieux...
Merci pour ton post BackCat ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci de l'avoir suscit&#233; 

On paye deux fois son tribut dans ces cas-l&#224;. Une fois quand on vit ces choses, et une vie durant quand on s'en souvient. Mon grand p&#232;re m'a dit que ces choses de la guerre sont marqu&#233;es plus fort qu'un tatouage, qu'on emm&#232;ne pourtant aussi dans sa tombe. Il savait que cet argument porterait chez moi 

De toutes fa&#231;ons, ils ont toujours raison les vieux.
Fait chier.


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2007)

Comme le ressac...
On ne peut pas oublier, juste estomper, par p&#233;riodes...
Depuis des semaines, &#231;a revient lancinant, puis plus fort...
Ent&#234;tant, insupportable...
"Ils" seront toujours l&#224;...
Surtout si j'en croise dans la rue par hasard...
Celui-l&#224; ne m'as pas reconnu, de toute fa&#231;on "ils" ne me reconnaissent pas en g&#233;n&#233;ral...
Trop jeune &#224; l'&#233;poque; j'ai chang&#233; depuis...
Moi, je n'ai pas oubli&#233;, c'est grav&#233;, l&#224;.
Eux ne changent pas...
M&#234;me encore maintenant, apr&#232;s toutes ces ann&#233;es, m&#234;me dans mes pens&#233;es les plus anodines (en apparence), "ils" arrivent &#224; parasiter mon esprit par leur id&#233;es profess&#233;es et auxquelles j'ai cru un court instant...
L'instant d'un d&#233;but d'adolescence, l'instant d'une confiance, d'innocence...
Et toutes les ann&#233;es suivantes pour sortir de l&#224;, de cette vie que je ne voulais pas...
Pas comme &#231;a...

Embrigadement, mensonges, fausses v&#233;rit&#233;s...
Pr&#234;cheurs et tribuns malsains...
Adieu !
Foutez moi la paix.

Laissez moi vivre...


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2007)

Parce qu'il y'a des trucs que je ne sais pas exprimer avec des mots


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Laissez moi vivre...


T'en fais pas !!!! ... tu as déjà gagné !!!!!!!!!!!!
..."ils" ont la gueule dans la poussière...


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'en fais pas !!!! ... tu as d&#233;j&#224; gagn&#233; !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ..."ils" ont la gueule dans la poussi&#232;re...



_malheureusement, pour certains, ce n'est pas dans la poussi&#232;re&#8230; et ils continuent d'avoir nombre de recrues dans le quartier o&#249; j'habite&#8230; 

d&#233;sol&#233; tirhum de r&#233;pondre "pas" &#224; ta place, cel&#224; m'&#233;voque un quotidien nantais m'&#233;voquant un pass&#233; auquel certaines passions politiques parentales m'ont permis d'&#233;chapper aussi&#8230; de la conviction lucide en regard d'une croyance aveugle.
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4118849 a dit:
			
		

> _malheureusement, pour certains, ce n'est pas dans la poussière et ils continuent d'avoir nombre de recrues dans le quartier où j'habite
> _


Bien entendu ! ... je ne parlais que du cas de tirhum dont le post laisse présager une belle victoire sur lui-même et sur "les autres" ...

J'avoue ne jamais avoir été confronté à ce genre de situation ... probablement que je semble être une mauvaise recrue ... et c'est tant mieux d'ailleurs ...


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4118849 a dit:
			
		

> _malheureusement, pour certains, ce n'est pas dans la poussière et ils continuent d'avoir nombre de recrues dans le quartier où j'habite _


Ce qui me démoralise le plus et me mets hors de moi; est, en effet, de voir d'autres personnes tomber dans les "filets" de ces gens.


			
				[MGZ] alèm;4118849 a dit:
			
		

> _ désolé tirhum de répondre "pas" à ta place, celà m'évoque un quotidien nantais m'évoquant un passé auquel certaines passions politiques parentales m'ont permis d'échapper aussi de la conviction lucide en regard d'une croyance aveugle.
> _





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien entendu ! ... je ne parlais que du cas de tirhum dont le post laisse présager une belle victoire sur lui-même et sur "les autres" ...
> (...)


Pour vous répondre à tous les deux; ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2007)

Fermez vos gueules...
Ca va me faire bizarre.
Fermez vos gueules...
Vous savez pas, mais la ça va être dur.
Fermez vos gueules...

Après trois ans...
Fermez vos gueules...

Ca va être méchant dur...

Ta gueule.
Ma gueule.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2007)

Je reviens juste pour dire un truc :

Quand tes larmes t'emp&#234;chent de voir l'&#233;cran...
Tu ferais mieux de faire autre chose.







En fait...
Je crois.


----------



## vousti (9 Janvier 2007)

Puis la tempête se calma.
 Il se releva péniblement, regarda autour de lui et constata qu'elle avait tout emporté.
Le jeune homme se mit à regarder l'horizon. Il y avait des montagnes au loin, la plupart de arbres avaient été arrachés comme la plupart de ses illusions, les toits des maisons s'étaient envolés laissant entrevoir l'intérieur dévasté des habitations.
Il en va ainsi de mon cur, pensa-t-il.
Puis se penchant il vit à ses pieds, frémissante, une minuscule fleur d'un bleu profond, il n'en avait jamais vu de telle.
Il se pencha pour la cueilir.
-Non! fit une petite voix.   
Il sursauta, regarda  aux alentours....personne.
-Qui me parle.
-Moi, s'il te plaît,ne me cueilles pas.
Il s'accroupit.
-Toi petite fleur, c'est toi qui me parles?
-Oui, s'il te plaît laisse moi grandir et m'épanouir, laisse moi profiter du vent à venir pour qu'à nouveau ma corolle il agite.
-Le vent! mais il vient de tout détruire! Regardes autour de toi, tout n'est que dévastation!
-Oui, mais moi je suis encore là, toi aussi d'ailleurs, il ne nous a pas emportés.
-A bien y réfléchir, je pense que j'aurais préféré; comme ça , pas de solitude à supporter, pas de tourments , pas de chagrin. Regardes ces magnifiques chênes, ils se dressaient fiêrement et protègeaient les bâtiments des intempéries et les préservaient des trop grandes chaleurs grâce à leur feuillage. Vois, il sont maintenant balayés et rampent inutilement à terre.
-Oui, mais tu es toujours debout et moi aussi.
-Mais....
-Tu es encore là! Et en toi le souffle de la vie réside! Celle-çi est comme le vent qui s'agite autour de nous. Parfois, il s'emballe ne causant que tristesse et désolation comme aujourd'hui, d'autrefois il nous rafraîchit des trop fortes chaleurs ou alors il sèche nos larmes.  Nous avons besoin de la vie  comme les bateaux ont besoin du vent...Pour avancer.
-Oui ces arbres sont tombés.... Victimes de leur orgueil, ils se pensaient trop forts, si forts que rien ne devait leur faire du mal, ils sont comme toutes ces certitudes que l'on gagne en avançant dans la vie, mais la seule chose certaine dans celle-çi, c'est que l'on ne sait jamais de quoi demain sera fait.
-Non ils ne sont pas tombés inutilement  car c'est d'eux que l'on tirera les madriers et les poutres qui vont servir à reconstruire les logis, comme tu te reconstruiras de tes erreurs, c'est d'eux que l'on extraira les planches qui serviront à remplacer les meubles dont tu aménageras ton intérieur, tel que tu empliras ta vie de nouvelles expériences,et ,enfin c'est avec ce bois que tu réchaufferas ton foyer quand les mauvais jours seront là, tout comme un nouvel amour réchauffera ton cur.
-Dans la vie tout est lié, rien n'est inutile, les bonnes comme les mauvaises choses.
Il se releva, troublé par ce qu'il venait d'entendre. Le ciel se dégageait et le soleil vint lui réchauffer le visage il ferma les yeux se redressa et emplit ses poumons .
Un petite brise vint lui caresser la nuque.
La vie ! pensa-t-il.
Elle avait raison. Tout comme ces arbres il s'était senti trop fort , et avait payé pour sa complaisance. Maintenant il ne se sentait pas beaucoup plus grand que cette petite fleur, d'un bleu qu'il n'avait jamais vu auparavant. Il se tourna vers elle. 
-Dis moi, je n'ai jamais vu une fleur comme toi avant, comment t'appelles tu ?
Elle agita ses petites feuilles au gré du vent.
-Les gens qui connaissen mon espèce m'appellent........ESPERANCE.


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

Putain je veux avoir 20 ans, les petits dej' à Honfleur, la roulette à Cabourg. Grimper en haut de la Cathédrale et toucher le drapeau, trembler en faisant glisser ma main dans son slip, prendre un train pour Venise
Je veux les nuits blanches de charrette avant les UV, parler jusqu'au bout de la nuit et l'embrasser sur le pont.
Je veux être riche et libre plus tard, travailler est une illusion, le quotidien une abstraction.
Je veux recroire que l'amour est un concept sans équation, que les élections vont changer le monde
Parler de cul avec des témoins de Jéhovah, me battre avec des skin head, envoyer chier les LCR, faire des journées de 72 heures.
Partir avec la marée et un café sur le port.
Être important, dérisoire, con et futile.
passionné, inconscient, timide et grand

Me refaire un café et essayer de me rappeler pourquoi je me suis levé ce matin


----------



## vousti (15 Janvier 2007)

Etre comme le vent,
Venir sur tes joues pour sècher tes larmes
Hurler dans les arbres les sentiments que tu n'oses
M'engouffrer sous tes bras et te faire t'envoler
Chuchoter dans le cou tous les mots que tu espères
Glisser sur ta peau pour qu'a nouveau tu frissonnes
Balayer loin de toi tous les supplices que la vie t'impose
Ebourifer ce fatras d'idées reçues qui te freine 
M'essouffler à te dire que la vie en vaut la peine
Reprendre haleine  là où  renaît ton sourire
M'envoler, loin, la-haut et  m'approprier  tout l'amour du monde
M'ébrouer, inspirer, m'ahurir, enfler, m'estomaquer
Pour pouvoir déferler sur toi mon ami(e)
Te dire que tout comme moi tu es libres
Que tes angoisses ne sont que soupirs
Vis, profites, éprouves, goûtes
Je suis le vent qui s'agite et c'est grâce à toi que j'existe


----------



## vousti (15 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Putain je veux avoir 20 ans, les petits dej' &#224; Honfleur, la roulette &#224; Cabourg. Grimper en haut de la Cath&#233;drale et toucher le drapeau, trembler en faisant glisser ma main dans son slip, prendre un train pour Venise&#8230;
> Je veux les nuits blanches de charrette avant les UV, parler jusqu'au bout de la nuit et l'embrasser sur le pont.
> Je veux &#234;tre riche et libre plus tard, travailler est une illusion, le quotidien une abstraction.
> Je veux recroire que l'amour est un concept sans &#233;quation, que les &#233;lections vont changer le monde&#8230;
> ...




p***in ouais t'as raison.......
j'vais me refaire un caoua:love:

&#224; la tienne


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Putain je veux avoir 20 ans, les petits dej' à Honfleur, la roulette à Cabourg. Grimper en haut de la Cathédrale et toucher le drapeau, trembler en faisant glisser ma main dans son slip, prendre un train pour Venise
> Je veux les nuits blanches de charrette avant les UV, parler jusqu'au bout de la nuit et l'embrasser sur le pont.
> Je veux être riche et libre plus tard, travailler est une illusion, le quotidien une abstraction.
> Je veux recroire que l'amour est un concept sans équation, que les élections vont changer le monde
> ...



Tu viens de me flinguer le moral...:rose:


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2007)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

_No one knows what its like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what its like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They arent as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
Thats never free

No one knows what its like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one ***** back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They arent as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
Thats never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what its like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes_


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_le vent s'est grave essoufl&#233;e&#8230; pas un pet. doit &#234;tre bloqu&#233; en mer Baltique ou &#224; los Angeles&#8230; l&#224; c'est nouille&#8230;
_


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2007)

_ouais&#8230; bin je suis pas s&#251;r que tu ais compris le sujet&#8230; 

&#231;a me fait chier mais fermez&#8230; fermez&#8230; &#231;a sent le renferm&#233; ici&#8230;
_


----------



## iMax (15 Janvier 2007)

Ça sentira encore plus le renfermé si on ferme.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4131661 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a me fait chier mais fermez&#8230; fermez&#8230; &#231;a sent le renferm&#233; ici&#8230;
> _


Tu sais bien que je ne suis pas un partisan de l'acharnement th&#233;rapeutique : quand faut que &#231;a s'arr&#234;te, y'a qu'&#224; laisser partir.

Mais tout de m&#234;me, tout de m&#234;me, &#231;a me ferait bien chier que l'oisivet&#233; et la paresse aient toujours le dernier mot. Je sais que c'est fatiguant : j'ai souvent &#233;t&#233; fatigu&#233;. M&#234;me l&#224;, je ne sais pas trop bien si j'ai la force. Mais bordel, je ne veux pas croire qu'on ne gagnera pas. Je sais bien que la partie est perdue d'avance, mais je ne veux pas y croire.

Parce que, si j'y crois, que me restera-t-il ? Que nous restera-t-il ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu sais bien que je ne suis pas un partisan de l'acharnement th&#233;rapeutique : quand faut que &#231;a s'arr&#234;te, y'a qu'&#224; laisser partir.
> 
> Mais tout de m&#234;me, tout de m&#234;me, &#231;a me ferait bien chier que l'oisivet&#233; et la paresse aient toujours le dernier mot. Je sais que c'est fatiguant : j'ai souvent &#233;t&#233; fatigu&#233;. M&#234;me l&#224;, je ne sais pas trop bien si j'ai la force. Mais bordel, je ne veux pas croire qu'on ne gagnera pas. Je sais bien que la partie est perdue d'avance, mais je ne veux pas y croire.
> 
> Parce que, si j'y crois, que me restera-t-il ? Que nous restera-t-il ?​



Nos pens&#233;es...
Nos r&#234;ves...
Nos chim&#232;res ?!....






_&#169;Vaughn Bod&#233;_​


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que, si j'y crois, que me restera-t-il ? Que nous restera-t-il ?


Il restera toujours le pouvoir d'aller plus loin, s'assoir sous un autre arbre, là dans l'herbe ; le pouvoir d'écouter d'une oreille distraite le tumulte sympathique des enfants qui jouent et les grogrements des parents excédés par toute cette vie, toute cette joie oubliée.

Et toi, assis sous ces branches, et moi, nous regarderons loin devant cet horizon qui se bouche à force de nuages, avec l'espoir intime de les voir se rapprocher, venir inquiéter les badauds, les chasser de ce pré.

Que la foudre s'abatte, que le tonnerre gronde, que rien ne se passe, de toutes façons, ils partiront.
Ici, pas de balançoire, pas de tobogan...

Rien que des arbres et des inconnus, l'oreille plaquée sur le tronc à chercher l'écho d'un coeur perdu.

Et les badauds peuvent bien s'agiter, étaler leurs nappes aux couleurs vulgaires, qu'importe finalement. 
Le vent les emportera.


----------



## kanako (29 Janvier 2007)

ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite&#8230;

paf

ce soit c'est pas &#231;a&#8230;

il a tourn&#233;, et me renvoie une odeur de brul&#233;.
C'est moi qui ai fait &#231;a&#8230;
on m'a &#233;cout&#233;&#8230;
je m'en veux&#8230;

mon c&#339;ur tremble&#8230;
faut continuer &#224; avancer&#8230;
Sans eux, ou plut&#244;t avec eux mais pas comme avant
j'ai peur

et je ne sais pas quoi &#233;crire&#8230; tout semble faux et nul ce soir&#8230;
je fais connerie sur connerie&#8230; me taire serait sans doute mieux&#8230;
bonne nuit.



&#231;a part en sucette 
et les photos en tombent de mon mur&#8230; signe ?


----------



## kanako (29 Janvier 2007)

le vent de la mer fait du bien.

revenir à des valeurs sûres.
la nature, l'eau, le sable, les mouettes, la photographie, l'herbe sauvage, les bunker à visiter/escalader, les amis, le ciel, les nuages, photographier, marcher, l'immensité
c'est beau

et demain ce même vent va me pousser jusque dans la tourmente qui s'est déjà apaisée, loin bien loin, mais là où l'on est bien

des vacances,
et des photos !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_
Une tôle ondulée, les sons me parviennent. comme des coups que l'on donnerait sur une tôle ondulée. Je suis cette tôle ondulée. Comme cet engin utilisé pour montrer les oscillations aux élèves, je suis une oscillation perpétuelle je rentre en résonance. Je ne suis que mon dos, une peau de caisse claire, je vibre, j'accuse le coup en ne bronchant pas, coups rapides donnés à une allure de paresseux au niveau des lombaires, l'arythmie étant la règle. 


Tout se bouscule, les prénoms, les âges, les temps, les visages. Il faut faire attention, c'est une période où il ne faut pas faire de faux pas. Ne pas oublier qu'il faut percer des murs avant de les traverser.


Passages, passages, le vent souffle. Nous tremblons mais comme la feuille, est-ce dû au vent ou à l'alcool de l'oiseau ?
Passages, passages, nous passons à travers les gens comme à travers les barricades de sable. 
Nous heurtons, nous heurtons dans nos passages-passages. être toujours trait même discontinué. être toujours l'arbalète qui perpétuellement relance le trait.
Ultime trait. Trait qui force, qui raye, pénètre ; trait parallèle à lui-même y compris chez Rieman, trait-train, Trait qui rature, qui écrase par sa vitesse, qui condense le corps qui fait corps-flêche, transperce sous son armure, immeuble-coffre, mauvaise foi et conscience, et qui atteint, qui atteint.


"Si tu es fou, je devrais peut-être attendre que tu te calmes. Désolée. Bonne nuit."


Le vent, le vent qui nie tout obstacle, le vent ici. le vent qui est la principale force qui pèse sur nos épaules, le vent qui nous exploite, qui ferme nos portes, arrête nos pas, le vent, contre lequel il faut lutter. Le vent qui faiblit avec l'alcool, il devient plus dodu, moins réactif, moins entreprenant, il perd de sa pénétration. il ne caresse pas pour autant, ses gestes sont plus enveloppants, moins fouets et plus amples mais moins fort aussi alors que nous ne résistons plus.


L'abandon se glisse sur mes épaules et les recouvrant d'une étoffe froide, la pesanteur de cette fatigue perce ma vision et mes yeux se ferment contraints.

from monespace 
_


----------



## joanes (31 Janvier 2007)

_Ellen Allien, your body is my body, your soul is my soul.
_
Perdus dans une vie qui n'est pas la n&#244;tre, mesurants l'&#226;bime qui s'&#233;tend, ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite, dans les branches... d'un arbre mort


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

Comme dirait un de mes jardiniers préférés, y'a toujours des trucs qui repoussent dans un no (wo)man's land. Des espèces inconnues, _une diversité__ qui nest pas à ce jour répertoriée comme une richesse_.
Faut trier.
Mais quand on trouve, le vent devient agréable. Une douce bise. Comme celle qui sévit parfois vers chez nous.


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

_ici, ce vent te glace les os, te fout le bide en vrac, te décalque les neurones je me soigne au rhum ce soir, à l'acrylique par voie épidermique et à l'amitié corse corse, festival du vent ?_


----------



## joanes (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mais quand on trouve, le vent devient agréable. Une douce bise. Comme celle qui sévit parfois vers chez nous.



Le jardinier lui n'est pas mort


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2007)

_dites faudra me dire comment vous faites moi tout ce que je fait pousser, c'est des écorchés 

ps : je vous aime vous trois, ouais, vous trois._


----------



## Chaïtan (1 Février 2007)

Par ici ce sont souvent des vents violents qui arrachent les lambeaux de chair comme de multiples lames de rasoir. Scarifications éparses. Elément dévastateur sengouffrant partout, sous la moindre parcelle du corps. Il sinsinue dans les petits coins, se faufile même à lintérieur. 
Il me glace à lextrême. Puis décide de me réchauffer avec le brûlant du sang filant le long de mes cicatrices. 
Affronter ce titan, le défier. Relever la tête et avancer. Il me défigure, ma peau est plus élastique que jamais et se déforme sous la violence du combat. Je ne connais pas la nature du trophée. On sait tous quon ne sort jamais indemne dune victoire, mais le jeu en vaut sûrement la chandelle. Je retrouverais bien ses morceaux de mon âme éparpillés au sol un jour. Traverser ce désert empli darbres morts, arrachés, brûlésAh tiens ! Dautres, même vidés de leur sève, arrivent encore à sériger fièrement. Imprimer cette image.
Laisser filer sur lépiderme pour la durcir, la polir ; telle une carapace sur laquelle tout pourra glisser. Quel malheur de se convaincre que la plus belle arme pour emmagasiner les plaisirs doit se transformer et être forgée pour une guerre sans merci.
On ne peut jurer de rien, une fois le combat terminé, on ne sait sIl va se relever plus tard. On le laisse décider 
AB UNO DISCE OMNES.


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4153651 a dit:
			
		

> _dites faudra me dire comment vous faites moi tout ce que je fait pousser, c'est des écorchés
> 
> ps : je vous aime vous trois, ouais, vous trois._



C'est net, ton petit dernier est un vrai écorché, c'est encore plus saisissant en couleur.


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

Brise l&#233;g&#232;re embaum&#233;e d'un doux parfum.
Il n'y a pas de meilleur r&#233;veil que ces quelques mots, susurr&#233;s, t&#244;t &#224; l'aube, &#224; mes narines.

Ces mots d'ailleurs suffisent, mais comme pour confirmer, de douces l&#232;vres se posent sur mon front. Alors je peux ouvrir l'oeil, ma tendre est tout contre moi, pour m'&#233;veiller.
Tel un ange qui guide mes pas, qui s'assure que tout va bien. 

Une fois sa mission accomplie, elle s'envole, laissant des effluves de son parfum dans le courant d'air de son d&#233;part. Je ne la retrouverai que le soir. S&#233;paration temporaire toujours aussi difficile mais adoucie par la garantie de retrouvailles proches.


Ind&#233;niablement, j'aime mon ange. Il faut que je lui redise. Encore et encore.


----------



## rezba (1 Février 2007)

Ce n'est pas encore du vent, non. A peine une brise.
Peut-&#234;tre n'est-ce m&#234;me qu'un air. Un subtil d&#233;placement de mol&#233;cules, qui h&#233;risse les poils, tend la peau, et transmet au corps tout entier cette modulation si particuli&#232;re du  sifflement.
Pourquoi suis-je attentif &#224; cela ? Suis-je attentif ou seulement surpris ? 
En quoi la fa&#231;on dont mon fr&#232;re siffle en sortant des toilettes devrait-elle m'importer ?
La r&#233;ponse n'est pas ici. Mais je n'en d&#233;mords pas. L'air, entre ses l&#232;vres, s'est modul&#233; diff&#233;remment.
Un souffle.


----------



## kanako (6 Février 2007)

Rentrer. Rentrer dans la nuit froide. Et cette neige mouill&#233;e qui tombe et ne tient pas&#8230; Se dire que ici, j'aurai pu prendre une superbe photo. Si j'avais pris mon APN. 
Cette lumi&#232;re est merveilleuse ici le soir. Faudra revenir.
Il y a tellement d'endroit o&#249; je doit revenir.

Se dire que c'&#233;tait une journ&#233;e pourrie. Comment peut-on &#234;tre aussi improductif ?
Sortir du m&#233;tro. Encore marcher. Du brouillard. 

Taper le code et monter les escalier.
Fermer la porte derri&#232;re soi. Laisser tomber le sac &#224; terre, et le manteau. Oter les bottes. S'allonger dans le lit, les jambes contre le rebord, l'ibook sur les genoux. La position id&#233;ale. Se dire que c'est classe d'avoir les jamabes en noir.
Ouvrir l'ordi. &#201;couter les Strokes. Se laisser enivrer par cet air&#8230;

Ce dire que ce soir &#231;a va &#234;tre bien. Je vais me lever. Aller aux toilettes, puis ranger la chambre. Vide mon sac. Ranger les courses. Faire la vaisselle. Mettre des draps sur le lit. Faire la cuisine.
&#199;a commence comme &#231;a, se bouger un peu, cuisiner. &#199;a donne envie. Et on r&#233;apprends &#224; vivre "pour de vrai". Parce que pour de vrai c'est comme &#231;a que &#231;a se passe. On se confronte aux choses. Et cette pi&#232;ce dans laquelle je vis n'est pas qu'un lieu d'o&#249; je cherche &#224; m'&#233;vader. Et o&#249; s'accumule le bazar. La rendre agr&#233;able.
Puis travailler un peu. Chercher des r&#233;f&#233;rences. Finir le diapo-photo. Faire de l'ordre dans la pi&#232;ce, dans ma t&#234;te et dans mon ordi&#8230;
Se coucher un peu plus t&#244;t. Peut-&#234;tre.
Essayer de tenir le rythme. De garder espoir. D'y croire.

Et tout recommencer. Parce qu'au final on y arrive jamais vraiment&#8230;
Des fois, je me sens comme anesth&#233;si&#233;e.


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2007)

&#199;a "_bouillonne_"...
N'arrivant, d&#233;cid&#233;ment, pas &#224; l'&#233;crire...





​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Février 2007)

_J'ai dansé 
Sous des pluies diluviennes 
Jusqu'à ce que me vienne 
Un jour une arlésienne 

J'ai biaisé 
Je n'ai fait que biaiser 
Jusqu'à ce que me viennent 
Les idées diluées 
Diluées diluées..._


Et les idées diluées, diluées, diluées....

Le vent souffle et s'agite...
J'aimerais tant que ce ne soit que le vent qui s'agite...

Demain...


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2007)




----------



## teo (15 Février 2007)

_15 février 2007, Montpellier
Prend le temps de passer quelques heures au Musée Fabre lors d'un prochain séjour, le lieu et ses nouvelles salles sont superbes.
Là, j'ai pensé aux murs blancs de l'appart, j'ai des envies de peintures et je me dis que j'aurai du te peindre le mur rouge au salon que tu voulais tant.
Take care
O_


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Février 2007)

Ce souffle, ce vent est arriv&#233; jusqu'ici. Les distances n'ont aucune prise sur toi, elisnice. 

Agr&#233;able, (trop) doux, s&#251;rement, mais &#233;peurant, car il endort des protections, et il doit bien cacher autre chose. Tout devrait &#234;tre bien. Oui. Mais ce tout l'est-il vraiment?


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mars 2007)

Le vent est souvent cruel, au mois le plus cruel

Il souffle dans le sens où nous ne voulons pas aller

Pour nous mener vers ces rivages anciens où la douleur est pourtant si vive

Et il n'y a rien à faire, nous y serons

Seules les vagues nous rapelleront qu'il est encore là

Elles qui le gardent après nous l'avoir pris


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

tout a valsé , tout est allé trop loins , les mots , les objets ,les actes et ,  la colere  comme le vent , elle agite et emporte tout , parfois meme des vies

 demain cette agitation sera calmé ?
 le vent changera de direction ?

on est perdu  dans cet tourbillon ,on ne reconnait plus la route , quelle direction prendre 

la tempete a tout detruit , reconstruire sera difficile voire impossible


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Le vent souffle sur les jours,
c'est déjà demain?
je devais, hier...
mais je n'ai pas le temps.

Pas grave.
J'irais ce midi sur une esplanade
voir passer le temps,
voir passer les filles
et sourire.

A la traîne, mais souriant.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2007)

_J'ai pens&#233; &#224; toi hier en me d&#233;shabillant sur la pointe face &#224; l'ile du Guesclin&#8230; &#224; toi, mon cher frangin, &#224; toi et &#224; ce Pic St-Loup de ton arri&#232;re-pays m&#234;me si c'est la mer qui roule qui me le fit d&#233;couvrir&#8230; le vent n'&#233;tait pas trop puissant, le soleil luttait contre la brume de ses derniers feux et au beau milieu du chemin, je me suis d&#233;shabill&#233; pour sentir le vent rouler sur ma poitrine, je me suis offert au vent comme au regard et &#224; la pellicule&#8230; je me suis dit que tu aurais appr&#233;ci&#233; le geste&#8230; encore merci de ton accueil frangin, les tourterelles surent utiliser le vent pour voler jusque la Baie du Mont St Michel&#8230;
_


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2007)

J'essaye de monter r&#233;guli&#232;rement sur cette asp&#233;rit&#233; rocheuse. Et lorsque je peux, je m'offre aussi au vent et &#224; ses courants. Comme on se met &#224; la proue d'un navire.
C'est un bon point d'envol, pour les tourterelles. M'&#233;tonne pas que tu l'ais facilement trouv&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Et lorsque je peux, je m'offre aussi au vent et &#224; ses courants. Comme on se met &#224; la proue d'un navire.


Dites, Kate (1) et Leonardo, va falloir se calmer l&#224;, hein ? De toute fa&#231;on, c'est moi le roi du monde. 














(1) Qui ?


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2007)

_tu sais bien que rien ne peut s&#233;parer un fou de l'au-del&#224;&#8230; :love: et inversement&#8230; 


bien &#224; toi Mon Cher Xavier &#169;&#8230; :love:


_


----------



## mado (6 Avril 2007)

_À l'avenir_
_Laisse venir_
_Laisse le vent du soir décider_

_Laisse venir_
_Laisse venir_
_L'imprudence_



Oui.. mais j'en ai marre de ce vent. Qui charrie cette bête immonde à trois têtes. Qui transforme l'imposture en piedestal. Qui magnifie le _dire_ et méprise le _faire_. Trop facile.
Pas beau de voir l'envers du décor, non, vraiment pas.

La nuit je mens ? Même pas..


----------



## da capo (9 Avril 2007)

Quand reprendrai-je Ma place ?

Je perds mon temps. 
Je perds patience.
J'y perds des plumes, aussi.
Je n'ai pas fini de faire mes preuves.


Le vent souffle et n'efface rien.

Le vent ne souffle pas assez fort pour chasser ces odeurs de rance.
Ce n 'est qu'un brouillard épais, une purée indigeste, un nuage pesant de tout son poids.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Ce n'est que ce vent qui s'agite.
Sous cette courbe.
Odeur implacable et austère.
Il n'efface rien.

Il cache, assome d'un trait.
Un truc qu'on appelle goutte ou parfois sueur.
Et nous revoilà parti, près à étourdir l'assomant envahisseur.
Ce n'est que mon déo qui s'agite.

_ Powered by Sanex©._​


----------



## Chaïtan (15 Avril 2007)

Qu'est-ce-qui est nature au fond ?...Que ne contrôlons-nous pas ? Ce vent qui se déchaîne n'est-il pas le résultat que de ce battement de cil que nous avions décider de faire juste pour lui faire signe, à elle, la vie ? 
Une seconde s'écoule et tout notre monde change : Les bleus, les jaunes, les roses et les verts éclatants passent au flou du rouge, du gris et du noir. Les molécules que nous observons ne sont que le résultat du tableau chimique de nos pensées. 
Regarde fillette, une demi dose de C19H20FNO3 t'as fait passer du meilleur de ta vie en souffrances inommables. Tout ce que tu as construit, tout ce que tu disais avoir enfin réussi, toute cette joie que tu ne pouvais contenir au vu de ce que tu avais finalement obtenu...tout ce en quoi tu croyais encore il y a 5 jours et tout ce que tu affirmais haut et fort pourri au fond de ton cerveau aujourd'hui. Tu en es revenue à vouloir rompre avec ce que tu disais être ce qu'on ne pouvais espérer de mieux.
Alors quoi ? La vie n'est qu'une drogue. Le vent qui nous emporte n'est qu'une connexion synaptique. L'endroit où il nous mène ne dépend que de la molécule qui a décidé de sortir de son nid ce jour là. Qu'elle est la vérité dans tout ça ?! Moi qui attache dans d'importance à la puissance du contact, à quoi me fier aujourd'hui ?! 
On veux LA molécule. Celle qu'on crois nous ressemble...

Concentrez-vous sur ce vent, fouillez dans ses entrailles, sur quel recepteur se pose-t-il ??


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Avril 2007)

Le vent souffle et le vent sait

Il sait ce qu'il y a &#224; effacer

Il sait aussi ce qui doit &#234;tre pr&#233;serv&#233;

Il souffle dans le sens de l'&#233;ternel retour

L&#224; o&#249; se jouera notre sort


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Et ben voilà.
Ca y est. Il a fallu que je recommence comme un c.. ! Ah oui je le répète : comme le dernier des c... !
Chez la Hortense. Au bourg. J'aurais jamais du y aller. Mais enfin, comme dit l'autre, hein, on se r'fait pas...
Je sais bien que j'l'ai mauvais dès qu'j'en bois un peu de trop. Me réussit mal. Et voilà que je cherche le coup de poing.
Ce soir il y avait le Gustave. Non pas celui de La Noire Epine, celui des Bachauds. Doit me dépasser de 3, ou même 4 têtes. Capable de soulever une demi-carcasse de buf à lui tout seul.
Alors voilà que j'en bois un, de canon. Puis deux. Puis trois. Je commande un fillette, ensuite. La Hortense elle essaye bien de m'arrêter, mais pas trop non plus. Faut bien que le commerce i' marche, pas vrai ?
Alors voilà que je commence à faire un il noir au Gustave. Lui i' fait d'abord comme s'il a rien vu. Mais çà m'agace encore plus. Et j'ai déjà vidé la moitié de ma fillette. Du blanc en plus. Celui qui m'énerve le plus. Alors que voilà que je me mets à monter le ton. Et tout s'enchaîne, je sais pu comment... Toujours est-il qu'à la fin je ressors au Gustave la vieille histoire des terres au Bidouin. L'est patient le Gustave, mais sur çà : jamais ! Et que je te me mets à te l'enguirlander : _Toi le Gustave t'es qu'un sale voleur ! Et pis un menteur ! J'm'en vas venger le Bidouin ! J'vas t'casser ta sale gueule de pilleur de terres !_ Pour sûr que çà rate pas.

Je me retrouve au carreau. Raide d'un coup. Et encore heureux qu'il a dosé sa force le Gustave, sinon...
Les tommettes chez la Hortense elle font du froid dans mon dos. Elle s'approche avec une bassine d'eau glacée et un linge. Me le met sur le cocard. L'est ben brave tout d'même la Hortense.

_Mais enfin quand c'est-i qu'tu vas arrêter avec tes bêtises ? Qu'est-ce que t'as donc pour te mettre dans des états pareils ?_ qu'elle me dit.

_C'est rin, c'est rin..._ que je la rassure.

_Ce n'est que le vin qui m'agite._


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Dis donc Monsieur le Vent, tu voudrais pas aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis ?!

Hein dis ! Il fait beau là, j'aimerais en profiter. Si ça ne te dérange pas.

Merci.


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2007)

_Avec Tom Waits...
Lui, au moins, il est toujours l&#224;..._


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2007)

ce vent qui s'agite me fait perdre la route , me déstabilise, il fait peur

j'avance d'un pas pour en reculer de deux  , j'avance vers l'inconnu et cet inconnu ne me rassure pas , au contraire me terrorise....

j'ai besoin de sommeil, de retrouver des  nuits calmes , de retrouver mon insouciance que j'ai perdu depuis fort longtemps 


dans ce vent je suis perdu , demain est un autre jour mais ce n'est pas dit que ce vent cessera de s'agiter


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2007)

Des fois, l'envie me prend de raconter une connerie.
De dire gentiment des choses b&#234;tes. De dire que j'aie en rigolant.
Et des fois, je me sers de ce je ne sais quoi qui fais que sans le savoir, je sais.
Et au lieu de dire des conneries, j'imagine une v&#233;rit&#233; que je ne connais pas.
Et je m'aper&#231;ois que je ferais mieux de me taire.
Heureusement, ici, une fen&#234;tre ouverte, un bon coup de vent, et tout s'en va.




Mais je t'embrasse quand m&#234;me, robertina.


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Avril 2007)

J'&#233;tais... concentr&#233;e, enthousiaste et d&#233;termin&#233;e.
_Et puis, il y eut l'Impr&#233;vu_.

Je suis... vautr&#233;e dans la r&#234;verie, berc&#233;e par l'Impr&#233;vu. 
_Je ne ma&#238;trise plus rien.
_
Et c'est si bon.

Je sais... que ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite, qu'il va retomber. In&#233;luctablement.
_Le moment en n'est que meilleur.
_


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2007)

Vautrée dans la rêverie..
Quelle belle expression.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Une ZX break, verte.





:afraid:


----------



## jugnin (3 Mai 2007)

Il y a des matins où le réveil vous arrache au sommeil avec une violence particulière, où l'on a l'impression de revenir de très loin. La gueule de bois. On ouvre les yeux sur une impression de vide. Quel genre de rêve a-t-on fait pour sortir aussi épuisé du repos ?
Puis s'écoulent quelques minutes au goût de larmes, alors on se souvient. La nuit n'était qu'une anésthésie. On pense à _lui._


----------



## La mouette (4 Mai 2007)

Le vent s'est calmé, et ça fait un bien fou. J'en ai même peur, pas l'habitude du calme. Un peu perdu ...il y a comme un manque .
Profiter de cet instant, ne pas bouder son plaisir.


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2007)

Le temps fraichit, une petite bourrasque. Joli mois de mai, tu ne me décevras pas pourtant, comme chaque année, je le sais.

Ce temps frisquet me donne envie de rester chez moi, dans ma tanière, théière brûlante et retour en hibernation, reprendre du poil de la bête. La fosse aux ours, l'arène, se sera pour plus tard, pas ce soir. Pas l'envie, pas le désir, cette soif sourde au fond du ventre. Pour descendre sur le sable chaud et trempé de sueur, il faut un minimum de motivation, l'atmosphère est électrique, les contacts imparables, les congénères au fond de l'arène ne sont pas forcément très aimables, un coup de patte, un regard et tu es déchiqueté, l'ego en miette. Le corps aussi. Il faut du courage.

Et je n'ai surtout pas envie, demain, vers 6h, excité et fatigué, de sentir comme la dernière fois autour de moi les caresses des ailes si douces de cet ange égaré, ce corps parfait, ce regard si vague, si terriblement à la dérive, si désespérement à la recherche d'affection, l'alcool et drogues le laissant vaincu, sans défense. Si seul.


_Take care of you, angel. Life can be so beautiful. Don't waste it. And avoid crystal._


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Mai 2007)

L'aliz&#233; est arriv&#233;, du sud-est

Mais il n'est pas comme le grand vent cyclonique dont on dit qu'il souffle pour laver nos fautes

L'aliz&#233; est sec. Il n'est pas charg&#233; de pluies

Il est l&#224; pour effacer le ton superficiel des choses que l'&#233;t&#233; a d&#233;pos&#233; 

Il nous vient pour faire ressortir le fond des couleurs

L'aliz&#233; n'est pas un pardon

L'aliz&#233; est sec

Il creuse les vagues et ouvre l'espace entre les r&#233;cifs

L'aliz&#233; ne ment pas


----------



## Chaïtan (10 Mai 2007)

Sécher nos larmes le temps dune journée. 
Le vent file à toute allure. Il épouse tous les contours de mon corps, le moindre recoin de cette carapace est soufflé. Un moule de cette enveloppe se crée. Cest bon daimer lapparence de ce moule au moins une fois. 
Je fonce tout droit sur le bitume. Mes pensées sont libérées. Plus rien nexiste. Rien dautre que la pression de lair qui cherche à memporter derrière alors que moi javance plus vite que jamais. Les champs passent aux forêts. Milles odeurs défilent. Je traverse tous ces villages. Les façades de mairie jouent à qui sera la plus belle ; les clochers déglise dissertent sur qui montera le plus haut ; les statues de vierge sont visiblement dépucelées par le vent depuis longtemps vu létat des pierres. Je roule. Devant moi le ciel joue à lartiste en laissant ces traces blanches éphémères dans tous les sens, sur un bleu éclatant. A ma gauche, au loin, le lac préfère le pointillisme. Il laisse le vent chatouiller sa tranquillité pour que de légers remous le décorent. A ma droite, le quidam qui semmerde dans sa voiture mais qui ne me touche en aucun cas.
Le vent à purger mon âme sombre aujourdhui


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2007)

Dès les premiers souffles du matin, les rayons du soleil s'insinuent à travers les interstices des persiennes, changeant la poussière en pollen doré.
Je suis allée faire un tour chez toi, chez vous.
Et je me suis retrouvée seule, entourée d'autres qui comme moi naviguent sans boussole, dans une mer qui ne fait presque plus de vagues, raréfiées par l'insensibilité ou simplement l'ineptie, où l'on a plus l'espoir d'être entendu ou encore moins compris. 
Des vies gravitent là, mais par dessus tout ça, il est un silence insondable qui absorbe tout. Comme l'impression de naviguer sur un bateau fantôme, au milieu d'un fatras de mots parfois inutiles.
Scruter au travers des carreaux et regarder passer les nuages, pour voir comment ils allaient pouvoir changer la couleur de la mer.
Le sortilège ne dure pas... Comme le sucre se dilue dans l'eau, lui se dilue peu à peu dans l'oubli.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2007)

Les vents sont sans pitié

Ils ont chassé ce qui était derrière moi

Ils ont effacé les chapitres qui faisaient tenir ma vie

Ils ont laissé des blancs au milieu du texte

Ils ont brouillé la lecture

Ils ont désorienté mon orient

Ils ont dérangé l'ordre tranquille de mes disques

Ils ont modifié la tonalité des choses

Ils ont changé la couleur des êtres

Ils ont mélangé les accords de mon piano

Ils ne m'ont laissé que le présent 

Le présent comme leur présent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2007)

Bon vent.

Il a plutôt bien soufflé durant ce pan de vie. Un vent doux et fort. Un vent à gonfler ma voile, un vent qui m'a poussé et m'a fait avancer. Ce même vent qui me donnait chaud et savait aussi me rafraichir. Un vent à vous dresser la biroute. Un bon vent.
Mais il y a eu des vents contraires, qui se sont opposés et qui tendaient à imposer leur suprématie aux autres. Alors face à ces vents, j'étais balloté. Se rabattre sur le vent qui m'a toujours porté.
Celui que je connaissais. Mais ce dernier a commencé à s'essoufler puis s'est arreté.
Brusquement. 
Et vous voici en pleine mer(de), sans le moindre brin d'air. Pensant un moment qu'il reprendrait, puis cette idée allant en s'essouflant, on se dit qu'il n'a a plus qu'à sortir les pagaies et ramer ! Tout en gardant le secret espoir qu'il se remette à souffler derrière vos épaules.
Et il ressouffle. Pas très fort, mais vous pensez qu'il souffle aussi fort qu'avant. Et puis non en fait. Il s'éteint. Et à jamais.

Ce n'était que du vent... oui toute cette croisière en bateau, finalement ce n'était que du vent. 

Aujourd'hui je ne suis plus le vent. Tout au plus je me fie aux courants.


Alors, bon vent me direz-vous ? Allez, une bise suffira.


Et pour finir sur une note drolastique : Tempête un jour, t'en chie toujours (_Eole_)


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Juin 2007)

Elle pense. Elle se tait. 
*Elle se promène.*
Le vent la pousse vers l'ouest.
Elle l'aime.
Elle embrasse ses livres, ses musiques, ses regards sur le monde.
Elle se promène dans son camion, partout.
Elle est attaquée, elle n'arrive pas à grandir.
Elle angoisse. Elle trouve du travail, pour résoudre ce conflit avec sa mère.
Elle est attaquée, à nouveau. Elle efface tous ses sourires, elle n'écoute plus de musique. 
Elle a peur, elle se tait.
Elle ment, elle a honte de tout.
Elle l'aime tous les jours, pour toujours, elle ne sourit qu'à lui.
Elle lui sourit sur leur île, elle y ramasse des coquillages.
Elle lui sourit dans leur forêt.
Elle aperçoit le Bonheur là, tout proche. Inaccessible.
Ce travail, ces conflits, son perfectionnisme l'épuisent.
Elle se promène en camion, toujours.
Elle a peur, elle veut mourir.
*Elle s'arrête.*

Elle est seule, c'est mieux comme ça.
Elle pleure. Elle pleure avec son chat.

Elle comprend qu'elle n'a pas d'emprise sur ce conflit qui l'étouffe.
Elle cesse de culpabiliser. Elle lâche l'affaire.

Elle pense à respirer, à regarder tout autour.
Elle rencontre. Elle dessine. Elle cuisine.
Elle est honnête. Elle rêve.
Elle se promène dans sa petite automobile. 
*Elle vit.*

Le vent la pousse un peu plus à l'ouest, près de l'Océan.
*L'Océan.*
Elle sourit. Elle écoute beaucoup de musiques.
Elle parle. Elle est attentive et généreuse.
Elle aime tous ses souvenirs.
Elle se promène en VTT, le long du rivage, elle ramasse encore les mêmes coquillages.
Elle devrait étudier, mais elle s'en fiche, se sentir vivante lui prend tout son temps.

Un coup de vent la pousse un peu au sud, sur une passerelle sous la Lune.
Elle rêve. 
Elle cherche du travail. 
Un autre souffle va la mener tout à l'est, elle n'y est jamais allé, et puis c'est pour aider son amie.
Parait qu'il y a plein de sapins là-bas. Elle aime les arbres.
Elle aimera conduire ce camion de déménagement jusque là.

Elle n'a plus peur de rien, jamais.
*Elle aime.*


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Bon vent.



_et quel rameur magnifique tu es, s'il le fallait tes moignons en témoigneraient

c'était un beau week-end avant ce putain d'orage qui coupe le souffle et rend fiévreux_


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juin 2007)

La houle est rentr&#233;e. Toute la nuit, nous avons entendu son message.
Tu t'es lev&#233; le premier pour scruter, avec tes jumelles, le grand swell qui dessinait des lignes g&#233;om&#233;triques parfaites sur la surface de l'Oc&#233;an. 

Et tu m'as dit  : "allons-y"
Moi, j'ai dit : "OK". 

Je suis all&#233; sur la plage. Je n'ai pas regard&#233; les vagues. J'ai soudainement r&#233;alis&#233; que nous &#233;tions l&#224; pour rien, pour un r&#234;ve. Pour surfer l'impossible.

De retour dans la petite maison, je t'ai dit que surfer des vagues aussi grosses, c'&#233;tait d&#233;fier l'ordre des choses, que tout &#231;a finirait mal, comme dans les romans de Kem Nunn.

Tu as hauss&#233; les &#233;paules. Et puis tu m'as dit que, plus au sud, c'&#233;tait encore plus gros. Qu'il fallait que nous partagions encore une fois ce qui nous avait li&#233;. Ces parois qui s'ouvrent d'un coup. Le risque, le bruit de la vague qui ferme et qui enferme. Mais dont tu peux sortir indemne, si tu es assez malin, si tu sais ruser avec elle.

Je t'ai regard&#233; charger le pick-up. Une 6' 4", et un Gun de 8 pieds
Tu m'as dit : "je te t&#233;l&#233;phonerai si quelque chose ne va pas"

J'attends sur la terrasse. J'ai envie d'aller surfer. Le vent s'est orient&#233; &#224; l'est, off shore. Les vagues sont belles, un peu plus petites, encore mena&#231;antes, mais plus accueillantes. Elles dessinent les contours de ce que j'ai voulu habiter avec toi.

Mais tu n'appelles pas. En &#233;coutant les m&#233;lodies du vent, j'attends, en regardant ton portable que tu as oubli&#233; sur la petite table


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

C'est fait...

J'ai longuement hésité puis finalement j'ai entrebaillé la porte... la brise légére s'est engouffrée... j'attends, je regarde... je guette les odeurs de pluie, de terre mouillé... celles des souvenirs d'autrefois, celles qu'on oublie pas...

Les voilages bougent doucement... c'est bien... doucement... je sais maintenant que la tempête ne viendra pas, pas cette fois, pas tout de suite...

Enfin c'est ce que je me dis, j'en suis convaincu (con vaincu !?), j'ai tout fait pour ça...

La voile a un peu veilli mais elle en a vu d'autres...

Aujourd'hui peut être... et surement demain...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Serrer les dents.
Et t'oublier.
Gangrène.
Opaline piquante.

Farceuse.
Au revoir.
Maquillage coulant.
Italique pleurant.
Lève toi et vas t'en.
Laisse moi.
Etourdissante désillusion.


Le vent soufflera bientôt sur _vous_.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4287974 a dit:
			
		

> _et quel rameur magnifique tu es, s'il le fallait tes moignons en témoigneraient
> 
> c'était un beau week-end avant ce putain d'orage qui coupe le souffle et rend fiévreux_






Tiens c'est moi ou je sens le vent se lever ?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Tiens c'est moi ou je sens le vent se lever ?



ici aussi camarade, tiens bon la barre  !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juin 2007)

Calme plat...

Pas une once de vent, rien... 
Cela ne présage  rien de bon
En temps normal, une légère bise nettoie l'atmosphère
En temps normal, une bourrasque surgit et repart comme si de rien n'était
En temps normal, un vent chaud se lève pour réchauffer l'atmosphère du soir
En temps normal, un vent froid apparaît puis disparaît, juste pour me rappeler comme le vent chaud peut être agréable...

Mais là rien... Cela m'inquiète... L'air n'est que rarement calme comme cela...

Une tempête au loin se prépare, j'en ai peur...

Faites que je sois bien amarrée le jour où elle surgira...


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2007)

J'ai froid, brother

J'ai froid

L'hiver est là

Pourtant le vent est clément

Mais il y a comme une glaciation du paysage

Pourtant le soleil est là

Mais noir est le soleil

Tout est figé

Où es-tu brother ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4299701 a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi camarade, tiens bon la barre  !



Je préfèrerais qu'il y ait un équipage pour la tenir ! :love:


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2007)

Tiens, le vent a emporté les promesses non tenues. Des promesses pourtant très raisonnables. Des promesses gratuites. Des promesses oubliées.
Mais le vent est doux. Entêtant, même s'il souffle par rafales.
Entre le roseau et le chêne, il y a les bambous. Qui ramifient sans cesse.


----------



## mademoisellecha (24 Juin 2007)

J'observe debout les lumières d'une ville que je ne connais pas. Apaisant silence d'une maison qui dort, imperceptiblement rompu par le soupir de la porte d'entrée se refermant. Derrière la baie vitrée les branches des arbres du jardin bercées par le vent,
dans ma nuque un souffle familier.


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (25 Juin 2007)

Le vent, la temp&#234;te, le cyclone, la tornade arrachent un instant mes douleurs pour les projeter plus fort encore au tour suivant. 
A chaque tour.

Force tourbillonnante, je ne suis pas pr&#234;t.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2007)

Putain de vent. Qui s'arrête sans prévenir. Fige les éoliennes. Couvre le ciel dégagé de nuages immobiles. Refait surgir l'amer, la mère, la mer.


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juillet 2007)

Au fond, le vent s'en fout

Indifférent à ce que nous sommes, dans le passage étroit qui nous est donné

Le vent souffle où il veut

Le vent s'en fout que tu te sentes coupable

Le vent s'en fout, si tu as raté toutes les occasions qui t'étaient données


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2007)

Je sais que ce n'est pas voulu. Mais ces mots résonnent douloureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

La pâle lueur vespéral emmanent de cette fenêtre prouve que l'été est bien là.
Un air lourd, des pensées amères, dégoût affirmé. Athmosphère de chienlit.
Un bureau désordonné, une tête en confettis, un coeur sans baume, des désillusions, 
des envies de rien, le renoncement de tout, du pryda pleins les oreilles.

Elle souffle tout partout. 

Vestiges passés de l'incompréhension du moi, elle souffle. Tampis.
Quand elle demandera pourquoi moi, tu diras que tu ne sais pas.
Alors qu'au fond tu sais. Elle, rien d'autre. Rien d'autre?
Bug! Là, ça ne souffle pas. Ca ne souffle plus. Mais si:

Elle souffle tout partout.

"Ahahaha". Mon âme. Mon coeur. Ma chair.
Envahie! Guerre de frissons, de courant, de plumes!
Des corps tombent, des voix au loin qui hurlent puis le néant.
La paix! Un armistice avec le vent, son souffle et mes sentiments.

Elle souffle tout partout.
Et ce vent qui s'agite, c'est juste l'Amour.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2007)

Ben...


Heuh...


Non


Enfin, la vie qui va


Où ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Pristi!

Ce vent l&#224;, je le laisserai bien vibrer entre mes doigts jusqu'&#224; ma fin.
Il a l'odeur du plaisir, la chaleur d'une peau d&#233;couverte sous une couette, un go&#251;t de milkshake &#224; la vanille, une lumi&#232;re tamis&#233;e fa&#231;on bougie Ikea&#169; appos&#233;e sur la table de nuit, un souffle sur la nuque, un orgasme sur une dune de sable fin; 
tout pleins de bidules qui gravitent autour du palpitant.

Non, je ne l'enfermerai pas dans une fiole &#224; l'abris.
On le laissera envahir l'athmosph&#232;re. 
Juste pour le plaisir de le sentir l&#224; o&#249; on l'attend pas. 
Cette agitation. Ces atomes immat&#233;riels qui font frissonner la moindre parcelle de l'&#226;me.
Ce sentiment, cette chose, ce tout, ce rien, cet innomable sensation, cette entrainante berceuse qui r&#233;sonne, qui fait force et &#233;cho l&#224; o&#249; le reste sonne p&#233;niblement.

Oui, dans un &#233;lan sans reserve je glisserai &#224; son oreille des trucs pas commerciales (Pigalle me fera mentir), pas catholiques, des trucs vrais, des bribes de ce souffle.
Le coin de sa bouche sous une adorable courbe embrassera joyeusement cette agitation sentimentale et ne me fera pas mentir. 
Mes yeux la d&#233;voreront sans jamais &#234;tre rasasi&#233;, mes mains useront sa peau, mes l&#232;vres useront les siennes.

Le temps ne passera pas. Il ne passera plus. Le monde autour continuera sa marche vers la racine des pissenlis. 
Pi' nous, le vent nous emportera l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a le chante, du moment qu'on est ensemble, qu'on vit, qu'on rit, qu'on pleure. 
Peu importe.


Ensemble, le vent nous agittera. Ensemble...


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2007)

_Sur les hauteurs de V&#233;zelay, le vent m'a montr&#233; une route assez originale. &#192; travers le Morvan, j'ai d&#233;couvert que j'aimais Nantes et son vent perp&#233;tuel qui vient adoucir la morsure du soleil. Je t'ai aim&#233; mon Morvan, je vais essayer d'aimer cette Bretagne pas si bretonne&#8230; seul._

_"Mendiant mais gouverneur d'une gamelle."_


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2007)

R&#233; Mi Chaud Mi Froid.


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2007)

les vents sont contrariés en ce moment, parfois brise légère et parfumée, soudain, un méchant courant d'air froid qui glisse dans le dos, comme une climatisation mal réglée ou un remugle d'égout au détour d'une rue. Puis de nouveau un air frais, marin, salin, iodé qui monte au cerveau, énivre. Et déjà la moiteur immobile d'une pièce empestée de fumées acides et acres.

Pitin de météo, ils ont toujours faux quand on a besoin d'eux...


----------



## stephaaanie (31 Juillet 2007)

Les vents nocturnes me contrarient.:mouais: 
5 fois en deux semaines, ça commence à bien faire.
De vastes espaces blancs : des immeubles sans cloison avec des escaliers en colimaçon et des femmes de ménage, des maisons sans fenêtre qui sentent bon le repas qui migote dans la cuisine. 
Et Lui, puis son frère, encore Lui, son père, sa mère aussi, et toujours Lui pas loin.:rateau:  
Des fois il pleut mais on est content parce que c'est la récolte et que y'en a plein la voiture, des fois il fait nuit mais y'a des distributeurs lumineux partout, d'autres fois il fait beau mais on ne sort pas parce qu'il va falloir passer à table. En tout cas, on est toujours super content.
Et autour de nous, plein de gens à qui personne ne fait attention, comme dans une fête immense peuplée d'inconnus.

Je pensais avoir pris soin de tout bien ranger sereinement dans un coin de ma mémoire que je ne visitais plus, exprès. Voilà que tout cela s'agite et refait surface comme si tout existait encore. Alors que non, et ça commence à faire une paye.

Oh, c'est pas que c'est désagréable. Non, c'est pas ça. Simplement que le matin venu, ça ne rime plus à rien et c'est très chiant.
:rateau:

Je préfèrerais de loin rêver des autoroutes de New-York qui manquent d'échangeurs, des scouts de la Place Saint-Anne, ou même de Rachida Dati.
:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Septembre 2007)

Faisait rudement froid ce matin là. Je traverse la Place Saint-Laurent, déserte mais un petit coup d'oeil de gauche à droite pour se rassurer, quand même. On se sait jamais hein, un dimanche à 4h du mat'. En m'avançant près du fast food, je le reconnais. Sa démarche originale, quoique cette nuit, les bras un peu trop ballants. Marrant qu'il soit là. Marrant qu'il soit en jeans surtout. Je l'ai toujours vu dans son "uniforme" de banquier, ou ses "costumes" d'enterrements. Nos yeux se croisent.

-"Tiens, Aurélie, excuse, je t'ai pas reconnu, si j'avais su que je te croiserai ici un dimanche matin!"

Bises

-"Moi non plus je pensais pas te croiser ici, ça va?"

-"Je suis allée veiller Tante Marie. 
Elle vient de mourir dans mes bras."

Un regard. Pas besoin de mot dans ces moments là. Juste un regard. Un hochement de tête. Un regard de sympathie, au sens grec du terme.
Il sait que je sais. Et je sais qu'il sait. Je l'ai vu dans ces yeux à ce moment-là. 
Lourd fardeau à porter que celui du silence. 

Même s'il est un oncle par "alliance", il m'est apparut à ce moment-là plus proche que ma propre soeur. Par ce regard, on s'est compris. Il n'a pas fallu de mot. 

Par pudeur, ou je ne sais quoi, je ne lui ai pas dit grand-chose cette nuit là. Juste un "courage". Il me l'a souhaité aussi. Il savait, tout comme je savais. 

On s'est quitté ainsi. Rendez-vous au prochain enterrement. 
J'en connais qui font déjà des testaments. 

Je tremble. Il fait froid, le vent souffle, je ferme ma veste et presse le pas.


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

le vent ? quel vent ? rien, ici&#8230; rien.
pas un souffle.
pire, une indicible torpeur.

je sue ma douleur, je mords la main qui me caresse.

je l'attends le vent, je l'attends.


----------



## sundance (6 Septembre 2007)

ce fil est émouvant merci à vous  

quand j'y pense, dans chaque moment heureux, je me rends compte qu'il y a encore toutes les douleurs vécues et c'est çà qui donne sa valeur à ce bonheur. 
je me rends compte aussi que dans chaque moment de douleur, il y a déjà tout le bonheur à venir, quand j'ypense çà peut m'aider à les surmonter encore faut-il que j'accepte de le voir. Il me semble que pour trouver la paix, il ne faut jamais perdre de vue ni d'où l'on vient, ni vers où on veut diriger nos pas. Positiver chaque moment douloureux est certes difficile à faire mais  l'essayer de temps en temps c'est l'adopter! c'est fou la pression qu'on peut se mettre parfois pour rien.
bien entendu je ne parle que des petits soucis quotidiens de la vie


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2007)

Putain de vent, jamais là quand il faut.
On perd son souffle à vouloir faire rougir des braises. Et tout part en cendres. Et on en prend plein la gueule, forcément, c'est volatile cette saloperie. On en prend jusqu'au coeur. 
Faut croire qu'il était pas mort.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Septembre 2007)

Le vent est bon

Il transporte ce qui fait la vie

Mais aussi, le vent est juste

Il élimine ce qui n'avait pas le droit d'être

Le vent rend à chacun ce qu'il lui a donné

Le vent est généreux

Et parce qu'il est généreux

Il tue


----------



## kisbizz (14 Septembre 2007)

il y a des vents turbulents , perturbateur , décideurs , bénéfiques , libérateurs


mon vent en ce moment m'agite fortement , il est tout a la fois et il me fais perdre tous sens d'orientation......

il me pousse dans toutes les directions et parfois je ne sais plus .....il me fait changer d'avis constamment ,  prendre des décisions pour les laisser les minutes suivantes.....

il a changé le cap de ma vie , maintenant j'attends qu'il me pousse dans la bonne direction.......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Impossible de lutter contre le vent,
pour autant,
rien n'oblige à se muer en cerf-volant.

Si l'enfer c'est les autres,
alors l'Enfer est le meilleur des paravents.


----------



## kisbizz (24 Septembre 2007)

la saison froide s'annonce , le vent aussi avec ses rafales d'eau glacées.......

parfois une trêve , une éclaircie d'un vent douce , léger mais imposteur  parce que change de face aussi vite que un ouragan ,surprenant, imprévisible , violent et qui détruit  tout  sur son passage 


il y a des vents a qui on devrait pas faire confiance mais sa (fausse) chaleur est trop attirante .......surtout quand on a froid


----------



## Saltabadil (25 Septembre 2007)

Tout revient à la nuit car cest là quest mon monde
Je sens la vie qui souffle et le cur plein deffroi
Oui tout mest revenu le temps dune seconde
Et ces mots que je trace ont un air dautrefois

Ont-ils vieilli ont-ils abandonné le rêve
Les ai-je abandonnés au milieu du bonheur
Chers mots remplacez-moi chers mots soyez ma trêve
Ainsi la vie pourra se raconter sans heurt

Il me semblait avoir tout su de lexistence
Il me semblait pouvoir remplir des océans
Et me voici juste un être humain sans souffrance
Voici juste un ancien rêveur aux yeux béans

La page reste blanche à celui qui ne souffre
Plus il na que la vie la vie qui nattend rien
Autrefois mon regard voyait le fond du gouffre
A présent il ne veut pas même voir demain

Et le monde mignore et le monde ne tourne
Plus autour de mon cur car mon cur est rempli
Il nest plus quun de ceux que lexistence enfourne
Dans ce futur tracé qui jamais ne faiblit



désolé pour les vers, c'est venu comme ça:rose:


----------



## vousti (25 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> la saison froide s'annonce , le vent aussi avec ses rafales d'eau glacées.......
> 
> parfois une trêve , une éclaircie d'un vent douce , léger mais imposteur  parce que change de face aussi vite que un ouragan ,surprenant, imprévisible , violent et qui détruit  tout  sur son passage
> 
> ...



laisse le souffler, il finira aussi par récolter la tempête. Et un jour....Je te raconterai les alizés  
de mon île


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2007)

_désolé de t'avoir fait attendre Place de la Cathédrale, en plein vents, avec cet alcoolo qui t'a ennuyé avant que je n'arrive je suis toujours en retard, tu es toujours en avance mais on se retrouve sans mal par jeux de piste Après la Mer du Nord, ma Manche, la Mer d'Iroise, ça me dit bien de retourner faire un tour en Vendée chatouiller l'Océan
_


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

Ils demandent des secrets et "Toi" ne s'inquiète pas.
Et tandis que je dors secoué de tremblements, je sens votre contact.
Dans la lueur de chandelle qu'est "Toi", t'enseignes pour perdre leurs noms
Sympathie affectée, je sens votre contact et j'en tremble trop
Victime ou témoin et "Toi" ne s'inquiète pas.
Se trahir  et j'entends vos chuchotements égoïstes de mots d'appui.
"Toi" ne s'inquiète pas que je sente votre contact.
Ainsi vers le haut, tellement haut pour voir que ma crainte est allée
J'entends vos chuchotements égoïstes de mots d'appui
Je sens votre contact
"Toi" ne s'inquiète pas d'avoir les pleins pouvoirs de la colère
Mais qui s'inquiète pour voir ce danger à mon contact ?
Je sens votre manque de prudence, que je transmet à "Toi"
Votre contact s'affecte déjà de ma sympathique colère
Mais qui s'inquiète ?
Mon "Toi" demande des secrets que vous, n'inquiètent pas
Mais qui s'inquiète ?
Pas moi.

J'ai goûté des raisins de colère, en chuchotements égoïstes.
Je vous digère déjà, mais il n'est pas d'usage même pour "Toi" et moi
que vous entendiez chuchoter, vos propres condoléances.



J'oubliais :
Ma cruelle sympathie affectée pour "votre" 
_(rires)

je ne suis pas toujours gentil, mais la douceur à parfois le luxe de la méchanceté
_


----------



## kisbizz (2 Octobre 2007)

Il n'y a que  des tourbillons en ce moment  , certains agréables d'autres bien moins , certains qui font rêver d'autre qui font crever......

La vie est faite des hauts et des bas mais le plat en ce moment serait le bienvenu....

Je parie que jeudi  tu vas m'appeler , j'aura le courage de t'envoyer bouler ?
Je n'existe donc pas en dehors de ces 2 jours par semaine ? 
tu vas enfin t' organiser  en m'inclouant un peu plus que quelques heures dans ta vie? 

Et toi ma double de moi , a qui j'ai tout donnée , sauf la couleur de mes yeux , tu vas bientot faire ce premier pas comme tu as laissé entendre? J'attends impatiemment , la porte t'es ouverte .....viens, n'attends pas d'avoir l'occasion ......

Et toi qui va arriver  avant la fin de semaine , débarquant a l'improviste , tu me feras encore le coup de la poussiere  où personne ne voit ? T'as pas avalé le fait que je demande une progression mais il n'y a que toi que veux me mettre les batons dans les roues ...... t'as peur que je puisse etre meilleure que toi ?
Je t'attends de pied ferme et je te promets que cette fois tu n'aura pas le dernier mot !!!

Et toi , tu persistera  dans tes mensonges dans le seul et unique but de me detruire ?
Te rends tu compte que plus ça avance et plus la verité eclate ?
T'aura le courage de reaffirmer les tas des mensonges que tu as construit autour de moi quand maintenant tout est contre toi ?

Et toi , mon ami ,  celui a qui je prends tout et je ne donne rien , tel l' egoiste que je suis , tu en a pas encore marre de moi , de mes caprices , des mes saut d'humeur ?
Je sais que parfois je suis ...trop.....je vais trop loin....c'est plus fort que moi ....pardon 


Ne pouvez vous, vous tous et les autres aussi , accorder vos violons et rendre ce vent un peu plus harmonieux ?


Je suis un peu, voir beaucoup ,  fatigué de ce vent qui rends les vagues tres irregulieres, je ne sais pas si je vais tenir encore longtemp ce ritme : 
je ne demande que une chose : un peu de plat .....s'il vous plait


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_quelques bribes de vent ont franchi l'enclos de mes dents, est-ce que les oracles me le pardonneront ?_


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2007)

_
.

.
.



Saloperie de nuage, de cumulonimbus qui t'aspire dans ses turbulences. 
Il fait noir et froid là-dedans. On ne voit plus l'entrée, et la sortie s'éloigne.
Existe-t-elle seulement d'ailleurs.
On a beau lâcher du lest, rien à faire, on ne redescend pas. 
Ou est le haut ou est le bas, on n'en sait rien.

Je perds pied. Je tombe et je m'envole en même temps.


.
.

._​


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2007)

J'aurais du relire mes classiques. Les maisons de paille disparaissent en une seconde. Ne laissant aucune trace, aucune empreinte.


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_tu veux boire un pot en fin d'apr&#232;s-midi ? j'ai amen&#233; une cr&#232;me solaire sp&#233;ciale contre le vent&#8230;&#160;_


----------



## Bassman (4 Octobre 2007)

Temp&#234;te dans ma t&#234;te, 
quand enfin tu t'arr&#234;tes ?
Tout est noy&#233; dans le brouillard
Au point que mes sens deviennent hagard.
La vie ne serait qu'une succession d'apn&#233;e ?
Comme j'ai mal &#224; respirer.


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2007)

Impossible de s'habituer à la méchanceté et la bêtise.
Tant mieux, sûrement.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

une chanson, des mots pioché ici et là , de la douce melodie ......en boucle

un lundi de repos pour  le corp mais pas  pour l'esprit 

tout est calme en apparence mais dans la tête tellement des choses....
j'imagine.....je rêve......je me fais mal......

le vent s'agite , je suis perdue une fois de plus


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2008)

Putain de vibrations qui ne s'arrêtent pas. Comme un moteur de tondeuse qui brûlera jusqu'à sa dernière goutte de carburant. Soubresauts asthmatiques, pathétiques, inutiles. Juste bons à gaspiller de l'énergie. A brûler des neurones. A voler du silence. A abimer les nuits. A brouiller le présent.

Note à moi même : ne plus avoir de jardin, aussi secret soit-il. Pour ne plus avoir de tondeuse.
Ou engager un jardinier indépendant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)

T'as des soirs comme ça, t'as épuisé tes options.
T'es là comme un con.
Et tu n'y peux rien.
Tu sais que ça ira mieux demain.
T'as des soirs - juste envie de jeter l'éponge.

Et dormir mille ans.


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Janvier 2008)

T'as des lendemains comme ça, t'as trop d'idées.
Tu te sens si PUISSANT, presque invincible.
Soudain, t'as le sentiment de pouvoir choisir.
Même si CHOISIR, c'est aussi trier, renoncer et peut-être souffrir.

T'as des lendemains comme ça - juste envie d'OSER, enfin.

Et VIVRE, bordel.

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Ce n'est pas pâle. C'est brillant.
Une bonne grosse crasse bien luisante.
La Lune, tes seins et le Staedler 6B sur l'Ingres contraste un peu cette horloge humaine.
Bien réglée celle-là encore. Elle prend pas de retard, elle avance pas non plus.

Matérialisons® ! Matérialisons® ! Qu'ils disent. Et on suit. Ikea© Scenic© Carrouf© Vie©

Mais non. Si on veut pas ? Si on pouvait se contenter du vrombissement de la tête. Juste là dedans.
Pas de blabla.

Des questions. Juste des questions. Avec des points d'interrogations. Longs comme tes gambettes. 
Ils seraient très affectueux. On pourrai les caresser et ils donneraient pas de solutions. Juste de la douceur.
Un bien-être. Etre porté. Sortir de son corps. Se voir. Les voir. Voir.

Impossible. Il faut que ce maudit vent vienne s'engouffrer dans ce bordel de neurones pour me réveiller. 
Mais merde. Laissez moi dormir.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Février 2008)

Au fond, ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite

Nous sommes, nous, marmoréens

Comme ces récifs de coraux qui affleurent à la surface de l'eau lorsque les vagues s'en vont

Lorsque les vagues nous quittent

Nous rêvons d'autres houles

D'autres rencontres avec l'eau

Alors que le soleil nous dessèche

Et que le vent nous assèche


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2008)

Elle est chouette cette bise de printemps précoce. Elle soulève les robes des filles, laisse apparaître le haut de leurs bas encore nécessaires, emmêle les cheveux, essouffle, sèche les dernières larmes des histoires inabouties.
Elle est légère, inconstante, vivifiante.

:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2008)

Peut-être mieux encore 

Cette brise de printemps fait être des filles qui n'existaient pas

Que hiver laissaient dans les limbes

D'où viennent ces filles du beau temps, si ce n'est des brises et des pluies du printemps qui les font pousser entre les pavés


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2008)

Mon coeur saigne d'un mal dont je n'étais que spectateur.
Je me le suis arraché, mais il saigne toujours.


La douleur, telle une épine, lacère mon échine,
Sauve moi de ces eaux troublées, ou laisse moi m'y noyer.
Garde mon coeur, je n'en ai plus l'utilité.
Mais n'oublie jamais, le mal que tu m'as fait.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2008)

J'ai relu vos "petits bouts de vie" et balancé entre sourires et larmes...
A chaque fois que je lisais un message, je pensais à son auteur du plus profond de mon coeur et je me disais : "peut-être qu'elle ou il ressentira que quelqu'un pense à elle ou à lui en ce moment ?"
La nuit est tombée et il fait calme dehors ... la maison est vide et ma radio est branchée sur le monde ... je ne me sens ni bien ni mal, simplement un peu fatigué ... et je pense à vous, sincèrement !
Je voudrais tant que vous soyez heureux, qu'une main tienne votre main et que vos coeurs débordent d'Amour ... comme beaucoup, je rêve à un monde de lumière, de respect et de compassion ... je rêve et je rêve encore ... ultime faiblesse !!!
Sachez toutefois que dans l'immensité virtuelle de la toile, il y a quelqu'un qui pense à vous en ce moment et qui partage vos joies et vos peines ... une petite étincelle pathétique qui s'envole en cherchant son chemin parmi les étoiles... parfois il suffit de lever un peu les yeux ...
Je vous aime...


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> une petite étincelle pathétique qui s'envole en cherchant son chemin parmi les étoiles...



Oserais-je dire que celui qui cherche son chemin parmi les étoiles, et même s'il se perd, ne peut pas être pathétique ?


----------



## mado (17 Mars 2008)

Elle donne des ailes. Pas celles des anges.
Elle gonfle les tissus, tous les tissus.
S'immisce jusque dans les intérieurs veloutés.
Tourbillonne, rayonne.
Irradie.


.. Encore.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2008)

Vent doux et acide
Tu as ramené à la surface ces vieux démons que je pensais avoir oublié
Cette fois je ne me laisserai pas glisser dans leurs douces promesses
La tempête est là
Ses bourrasques vont faire place nette
Je l'aiderai
Non je ne me laisserai pas entrainer dans vos doux tourbillons chimiques et hallucinatoires


----------



## kasarus (20 Avril 2008)

Tous vos messages m'interpellent et me disent:
Tu vois, tu n'es qu'une histoire quelconque parmi d'autres, 
je suis au bord du gouffre ...
une rafale m'emporte, je chute....
Envie d'aller hurler dans la rue, d'aller courir sans trêve jusqu'au trou noir....
Un souffle traître vient me caresser, m'apportant son parfum, 
c'est la fin.


----------



## mado (5 Août 2008)

Il y a des étés meurtriers. Qu'on n'avait pas vu venir. Qui vous brûlent la peau tout juste remise des entailles précédentes. Et merde, j'avais encore pas mis assez de protection. A force, c'est sous une armure que je vais me retrouver. Vous avez de nouveau méprisé mon point faible. Cette faille si profonde qui m'a obligée à me reconstruire en deux. Vous voulez y construire des ponts, des passerelles pour passer d'un bord à l'autre. Et chaque fois que vous les franchissez, tout tremble.
Je suis profondément désolée que vous ne compreniez pas mon besoin de me protéger. Je n'ai pas l'intention de jouer à Indiana Jones, d'éviter toutes ces flèches au prix d'une énergie qui va me manquer ailleurs.
On a échangé quelques mots aujourd'hui. C'était éprouvant. Je ne trouve plus ma place dans cette amitié si désinvolte. 
Vous m'avez parlé de votre santé.. Pourquoi n'ai-je pas des symptômes plus "visibles" ?!  Les blessures de l'âme sont toujours peu de choses face aux autres, aux vraies, aux indiscutables. Prenez vos médicaments, ça ira mieux dans quelques jours. Moi je vais essayer de ne pas en reprendre pour 4 ans. 
Sans vous s'il le faut. Je crois que malheureusement c'est un truc que j'ai appris à faire.

So long.


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

Encore raté tiens !

Nantes, ma belle, je te préfère quand il y a du vent et aussi du vent dans les c&#339;urs et dans les âmes&#8230;



alèm a dit:


> _Sur les hauteurs de Vézelay, le vent m'a montré une route assez originale. À travers le Morvan, j'ai découvert que j'aimais Nantes et son vent perpétuel qui vient adoucir la morsure du soleil. Je t'ai aimé mon Morvan, je vais essayer d'aimer cette Bretagne pas si bretonne&#8230; seul._
> 
> _"Mendiant mais gouverneur d'une gamelle."_



prémonitoire tiens&#8230; mais apaisant en fait&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Courant d'air affectif qui papillonne, je t'attraperai bien en vol.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Courant d'air affectif qui papillonne, je t'attraperai bien en vol.



Histoire de te la poser sur le pistil ?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Histoire de te la poser sur le pistil ?...



Moui, y'a du pollen à butiner.


----------



## Holmes (11 Septembre 2008)

Il y a des vents que l'on sent, que l'on sait qu'ils vont arriver. Il ne pourrait en être autrement. Pourtant, impossible de se préparer, de se protéger... Impossible de calfeutrer les fenêtres, de renforcer les portes... Le vent s'engouffre, tourbillonne, chasse tout... Ne reste que le vide.
Le vide et la douleur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)

Ce soir, c'est spleen au programme ... pas d'immense chagrin ni de douleur intense, juste une langueur que je vais noyer sous un flot de souvenirs.
Quelques bougies, des photos éparpillées et Ummagumma en fond sonore juste assez fort pour laisser la musique venir à moi et à peine audible pour ne pas troubler mes pensées.
Ne compatissez pas ... je me sens bien dans ce corps qui vieillit, dans ces rides qui s'affichent et les années m'entraînent avec elles dans une valse à presque 60 temps...
Au creux de ma main, la montre de mon père ... celle qui un jour a arrêté le temps et que jamais je n'ai remontée de crainte de la voir s'arrêter à nouveau... gamin, son tic-tac me berçait lorsque je ne parvenais pas à m'endormir, aujourd'hui, son silence me rassure et me console.
Novembre approche ... elle sera avec moi pour notre rendez-vous annuel sur la jetée d'Ostende à l'heure de la grande marée ... une fois de plus, je serai le capitaine d'un brise-lames et on jouera ensemble comme quand j'étais petit, le vent dans les cheveux et je sentirai ta main me caresser la main... ce rendez-vous, je ne l'ai jamais manqué depuis plus de 20 ans ... tu y seras aussi, comme chaque année.
Tu m'as appris à aimer "les autres", tous "les autres" ... tu m'as fait comprendre l'amour, l'amitié, le respect, la liberté avec les mots simples des gens qui ne sont que de passage ... tu m'as appris la dérision de soi, arme ultime s'il en est et pourtant quelque peu oubliée par les temps qui courent... un père, un frère, un ami, un maître à penser ... j'ai beaucoup perdu en te voyant partir vers la lumière.
Un jour pourtant, nous serons deux, des dizaines, des centaines à veiller au bout de la jetée, à rassurer les âmes perdues et à leur indiquer le bon chenal ... ce jour là, je ne le crains ni ne l'espère, le destin nous l'apportera au moment opportun et je serai prêt ... crois-le !
Ce soir, je pense à toi ... le vent s'agite de plus en plus ... notre rendez-vous approche ... bonne nuit papa ... ... ... ...


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2008)

Période de vents contraires. 
Vous faites chier.
Soufflez dans le même sens.
Ou taisez vous.
C'est fatiguant la valse.
Envoûtant, mais épuisant.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas comme si tu soufflais,
Un peu de folie, de parano, du youplaboum dans la graisse neuronale,
Tu t'y crois, boycotteuse de l'éternité.
Ouai ouai, suffirai de vivre l'instant présent.
N'empêche, l'instant présent, là, maintenant, il pu un peu beaucoup.
Toi, tu projetes rien de bien méchant. Juste deux trois vibrations syllabiques,
Ca passe viteuf'. 

Allez, cours dans le filet, Glandette.
Et oublies pas les feuilles mortes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Octobre 2008)

Depuis toujours, j'habite sur le chemin de mon ancienne école ... celui que je prenais, en traînant mon petit cartable de flaques en flaques !
Jamais je ne me suis résolu à quitter ce quartier qui m'a vu naître, grandir et qui, sans aucun doute, me verra "partir", sinon pour un monde meilleur, tout au moins pour un monde ailleurs...
Ce soir, en rentrant chez moi, énorme déception ... l'arbre du petit square, mon arbre sous lequel je me suis abrité de la pluie et du soleil pendant toutes mes études, sous lequel j'ai bouffé mes tartines et mes carambars ... avait disparu !!!! ... ne restait qu'une souche abîmée et quelques racines se dresssant vers le ciel dans un dernier sursaut illusoire ... il devait avoir environ 85 ans !!!
Je ne peux m'imaginer qu'on l'ait blessé, coupé et tronçonné comme un bon à rien... bien sûr, je savais qu'il était malade et on nous avaient prévenus de l'imminence de l'exécution...
Alors, pour ne pas être taxé de "bloggeur nostalgique" par certains OSXeurs, je ne m'enfoncerai pas dans une crise existentielle teintée d'amertume, de cris et de larmes ... mais, désolé, il me manque déjà et ça me rend triste...


----------



## Holmes (18 Octobre 2008)

Rentrer dans le rang.
Faire ce que tout le monde attend de moi.
Laisser de côté mes envies.
Faire semblant pour faire plaisir.
Oublier que mieux c'est possible.
Me taire.

Le Vent de la raison souffle...

Envie de l'écouter pour la simplicité.
Envie de le fuir pour vivre.

Pile... ou face ?...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Octobre 2008)

Périodes de grande solitude...

C'est fini... Elle n'est plus dans ma vie et je ne suis plus dans la sienne...

Concrètement en tous cas... La solitude, c'est le problème, l'ennemi à fuir... Cette perverse compagne dont on recherche pourtant la compagnie douce amère, quand le souvenir de l'autre vient vous cueillir entre les draps, quand son visage se reflète en filigrane sur la morne fenêtre du bus sur lequel on a posé le front... 

Alors on s'occupe, on se cherche et on se perd. On tente de se noyer dans quelque chose de gratifiant, d'utile.

Prépare-le, ton Capes, pauvre con... N'y pense plus... Abrutis-toi, oublie, crache, sue, fuis... 

Un jour peut-être, j'aurai oublié son visage... 
Un jour peut-être j'oublierai que je l'aimais encore quand je lui ai dit au revoir...


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2008)

Fais chier.

Sérénité de trop courte durée, de nouveau je suis fatigué.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Putain d'armure Putain de putain d'armure


----------



## giga64 (3 Novembre 2008)

Noire la vie
Noire l'envie
Au fond du puits, tout est gris
Couleur de suie, rien n'a de prix

Chienne de vie.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Novembre 2008)

Lundi de solitude...
Turbulence amphithéâtrale
Sociologie de turpitudes
Sentiment d'ennui viscéral...



 j'vais gratter les deux dernières heures, tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Oulala. Force 10. Au moins.

En mode turbine, tu décoiffes sa race. :love:
C'est pas tout ça mais t'as prévu d'arracher les cheveux du saule pleureur ou bien ?

On attend avec non-impatience la retombée. Sans dynamisme, on va de nouveau pouvoir chialer.
On fait des vagues. Des ronds. Des galipettes. Et du poirier en bouteille. 

Et ne me suis pas à Ivry, évidemment. C'est plus drôle de larmoyer là bas.


Salopio.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2008)

Putain de vent. Du genre qui te décoiffe pour les années à venir.
Ce n'est plus du Mistral, c'est Hugo puissance 10.
Beyrouth dans le cerveau et dans la vie.
Putain de vent.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Novembre 2008)

Le vent n'est rien
Qu'il s'agite quand il veut et comme il veut
Même s'il vient de nulle part
Même s'il accélère

Du vent, le vent

Il n'existe que par les ruines qu'il laisse
Que par le sable qu'il dépose
Que par les larmes qu'il sèche

Le nom du vent
Ce sont ses traces

Noroit, Mistral, Alizé
Vous n'êtes que les creux 
Que vous dessinez sur la solidité des choses
Que les plis
Dont vous enveloppez les surfaces planes

Mais, c'est vous 
Qui nous laissez le soin d'aimer
De tuer
D'aimer ce que nous tuons
De tuer ce que nous aimons

C'est toi, Grand Alizé
Toi le rien
Qui trace les contours étranges
Et fragiles

De ce que je suis


----------



## Pierrou (5 Novembre 2008)

Vent...

Vent d'espoir qui souffle ce matin, cette nuit, par-delà les méridiens... 

Vent de tolérance, vent d'espérance, vent de renouveau.

Des attentes, beaucoup,
Des espoirs, tellement

Des déceptions, sûrement...

Mais qu'importe, il est si beau, le moment présent


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mais qu'importe, il est si beau, le moment présent


Ouais même que tu va enlever ton casque et un vent de panique soufflera sur le fil


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Décembre 2008)

Le vent de nulle part

Qui accélère son souffle
Jusqu'à faire tomber les forteresses 
Les petites forteresses 
Comme les grandes
Les abris fragiles
Et les palais

Le vent cyclonique 
Qui n'épargne rien

La force du vent qui ramène les choses
A leur légèreté

Je l'entends ce vent
Il parle
Pour dire le rien de nos affaires
Pour dire à quel point nos rancurs
Sont à côté
De ses tourbillons 

Mais il s'en fout
Il accélère encore et encore

Il aura raison de nous
Nous qui voulions l'ignorer
Nous qui voulions...
Nous évader
Et être quelque chose malgré lui


----------



## Pierrou (13 Décembre 2008)

La virée cinématographo-conviviale du vendredi soir...
Seulement 3,90 euros pour un siège dans le noir...
Clooney, Pitt et Malkovitch au sommet de la gloire
l'un parano, l'autre con et le troisième hagard...
Une série de fous rire, genre qui secoue le lard...
Ces rimes sont pitoyables, mais enfin, il est tard ! 

 :rose:


----------



## kasarus (17 Décembre 2008)

Un vent?

Il faudrait seulement,
un peu de matière.
Et du mouvement.
Pauvres hères,
sans cesse discutaillant.
De fesses ou de taies, de tresses ou de raies,
rien à dire, "c'est la nature humaine".

Fermons ainsi cet appendice par ce merveilleux outil social, "la Lapalissade".
Bonne orthographe ou non? 
On s'en fout, on ne remue pas Sade.

Alors,
Un vent? 

Non, rendors-toi, il n'y avait rien, 
ou tout, c'est selon.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Il souffle vers l'est.
Au bienfait continental, à ses pavés poreux, piétinés de ci, de là; aux monts artistiques et à ses tourbes, tout comme la belle Islay du Nord, celle qui m'appelle.

Quatre symptômes sur six. Pas fou. Plus &#963;&#967;&#943;&#950;&#949;&#953;&#957; que &#966;&#961;&#942;&#957;.
C'est là-dedans que tout ça tremble. Peu à peu, dissociatif, coupé, seul.
Sans verbes. Les mots suivront bientôt. 

Pâle, éteint, perdu, je fuis.






Encore, avec lui.


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Mars 2009)

Entouré de solitude, 
seule me reste la décrépitude ..
tu ne viendras pas ... 
tu ne viendras plus...
aucune voix ne viendra plus à moi ...
ni ton rire, ni ses éclats..
ni tes regards, ni tes baisers.
seul à ma fenêtre le vent m'accompagnera.

je t'ai tant espérée 
pendant que d'autres te rencontraient et 
te gardaient auprès d'eux .
il me reste à présent 
à passer le temps ...
à attendre la fin, 
seule la fin , désormais ..
chercher une nouvelle forme de paix.
Non plus celle qui emplit de douceur 
et de sagesse... 
mais celle qui vide l'âme et
donne de la vieillesse.
je t'aurai cherchée jusqu'au dernier moment 
dans des reflets où je me mens.
Le temps est passé.
 
où ne plus aller maintenant...?
je ne vais plus sortir ... juste travailler... me taire ... ne plus me confier ...

me cacher dans le quotidien... 

masquer mon inexistence dans une fébrile effervescence.
croiser mon visage dans le miroir 
et savoir que tu ne seras pas là pour lui redonner de l'espoir.

et attendre...attendre de mourir enfin.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Vent de dos, tranquille.
Mer calme.
Et le port en vue.

D'où me vient alors cette angoisse à hisser la voile ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Le blob pousse les posteurs dans leurs derniers retranchements. Comment l'arrêter ? Qui arrête le vent de folie créé par l'esprit inventif d'un homme à la crête rouge qui doute ? Rien et c'est bien cela qui est drôle 

PS : blob


----------



## JPTK (11 Mars 2009)

J'adore ce petit café de quartier. Le vieil arabe élégant t'accueille poliment, la clope au bec, tu t'installes au billard, y a un cendrier, tout le monde fume au comptoir (ils sont 4). Tu demandes alors si toi aussi tu peux fumer, le patron te demande si tu es majeur, tu réponds oui et il te dit alors que tu peux fumer, que si la police arrive, tu te débrouilles avec eux, lui aussi, ok ça me va je mets 1 &#8364; dans le billard.

Il est un peu antisémite c'est clair, les blagues fusent, et elles font marrer son meilleur client, qui est juif, et qui a son lot de blagues sur les musulmans aussi.

Samir arrive, il salut tout le monde en serrant les pognes avec un grand sourire et bcp de dynamisme, les nôtres également.

La Palestine, Israël, on entend tout et n'importe quoi, mais on entend avant tout beaucoup de rires, le patron s'inquiète de savoir si au moins nous ne sommes pas juifs, je réponds alors que je n'ai pas cet honneur, et que je ne suis pas Musulman non plus car j'aime trop le cochon, que je suis plutôt résolument athée, comme ma compagne, ça les fait marrer.

Je remets 1 &#8364; dans le billard, j'étais déjà venu et je reviendrai encore, et puis bon merde quoi, on peut fumer !


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2009)

C'est cool quand le vent se calme, quand la mer roule moins. Ou différemment.
J'aime ce liquide salé qui a dévalé mes joues.
Qui s'est mêlé au tien.

Je t'aime.
Je vous aime.


----------



## da capo (27 Mars 2009)

Je regarde et ce que je vois est beau.
Partir et ne revenir que pour le beau.
Le lire et le dire.


De loin.
:*


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2009)

Cherche coup de vent force 25 000 au moins pour décrocher le cafard qui se loge dans un coin de mon cerveau.

A moins que ce ne soit une babouk.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Avril 2009)

Je n'arrive pas encore vraiment à te le dire. 
Ça va venir.
Ce que je peux te dire, c'est que depuis, je respire profondément.
A fond.
Comme ça faisait longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé.

Faut que j'installe ta machine.
Mais c'est bon de te retrouver.


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2009)

Parfois pas besoin de mots. Maintenant j'ai les images.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

_Si par hasard_
_au fond du bar_
_tu croises le vent, le vent frippon_
_Prudence prend garde aux posts trop cons_

_si par hasard_
_au fond du bar_
_tu croises le vent, le vent marraud_
_prudent prend garde aux tête pleines d'eau_

_Les jean-foutre et les gens probes_
_médisent du vent furibond_
_qui vanne les p'tit pois, casse du p'tit bois, le vent d'la Horde_
_les jean-foutres et les gens probles_
_le vent, je vous en répond_
_s'en soucie et c'est justice comme de collin-tampon !_

_si par hasard..._


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

L'&#339;il du cyclone.

Effrayant.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Je te le demande la Brise.
A quoi tu joues ?

D'un revers de la main, tu balayes le léger.
Le lourd, il reste. Enraciné dans la glaise encore humide.
Les brins d'herbes fixent ton chemin, 
regardant tous dans la même direction l'improbable destinée amer que tu as choisi.

Pourquoi toi ? La putride. La nauséabonde. L'acide. 
Courant vaseux de mes jours, mes nuits et mes veillées. 

Je te déteste. Et tout ceux que tu caresses.
Tu ne fais rien de bon, aujourd'hui.
Et demain, tout pareil. 
Je te hais. Je te hais. Je te hais, merde.

Tu me laisses là, tu ne m'embarques pas.
Et je fonds. Je suis statique. Refroidissant lentement.

Le plomb dans l'aile, la tête et les épaules.
Tu émascules l'esprit et tu tapisses le corps de glace.
Bon à rien. Je divague. Vague.
Houle décharnée, assoiffée, elle pique.

Et une abattée, une.
L'âme plonge, se noie et coule.

Tu ne joues plus. Tu as gagné.
Sourire en coin, yeux plissés et mains liées.
Tu me laisses orser. 
Où ?

Dans ton cul.
Le repère des manchots de la vie.

Les désoeuvrés du casque.
Les agitateurs du rien.
Les biens mais pas top.
Les passables de l'envie.

Y'a bien que lui qui avait raison.
La souris meurt, le nénuphar se pointe et on ferme le rideau.

Je les envie pas les autres.
A se raconter des histoires.
Y'a du désert, un planeur, deux choses qui s'animent une nano-seconde, l'ombre et du tissu.
Les mailles bien serrées, à cause du moule.

A quoi bon ?
Tu te pointera nous violer l'espérance.

Tu scalpes Candide.
Incisives sorties. 
Et ça te fait mouiller.
Tu jubiles, dodelinant fièrement le mont-toi.

La peau sur les os.
Le crâne rasé.

Tu asphyxies.
Eloge à ton inverse.
Paradoxe de la fin.
Tu veux tes vingt et un grammes.

Je t'emmerde.
Cocktail de fin.


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2009)

Sec. Vide. Vide de tout.

D'envie, de désir, de rêve, de sentiment.
Plongée en apnée sans avoir pris son souffle.
Descente vers les profondeurs sans volonté de lutter.

Que faire ?
Je ne sais pas, et je n'ai même pas envie de réagir.
Trop peu de chose ont encore de goûts, et elles se réduisent comme peau de chagrin.

La seule envie qui reste est sombre.
Que l'on m'oublie, que je disparaisse.
Qu'on me laisse en paix.
Loin de toutes ces conventions, discours moralisateurs et agressions en tout genre.
Monde, je te hais. Je te hais autant que je le peux.
Homme, tu es pitoyable. Tu te détruis, toi et les autres de ta sale race, en laissant l'addition à ton fils.
Je suis ton fils, et j'en ai honte. Je ne ferai pas comme certains de tes autres fils, qui se battent espérant rattraper tes horreurs. Je ne me sens pas responsable, et je n'ai pas à l'être. Je suis tel que tu l'as voulu, et maintenant, tu me le reproches ? Fumier et fumiste. Crève la gueule ouverte Homme.

Et pourtant besoin d'appeler au secours.
Étrange ressenti. 
Complexité qui m'effraie.
Ambiguïté permanente.
Mais ne pas savoir comment faire.


----------



## Crespi (21 Septembre 2009)

Souffle mon vieux, souffle.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Septembre 2009)

Tu me les brises.... 






(je suis déjà dehors  )


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Septembre 2009)

Je savourais la solitude enfin retrouvée, assise dans un intense rayon de soleil au pied de mon p'tit phare vert. J'ai fermé les yeux et me suis évadée dans des raisonnements rassurants, me répétant que sans nul doute les choses allaient tourner favorablement. J'en ai bien l'intention. 
Soudain un bruit de bateau à moteur. Je suis à l'entrée du port et la patrouille ne cesse de passer sur son petit canot rouge, allant au devant des plaisanciers qui affluent se mettre à l'abri pour un dimanche soir.  Je ne me donne pas la peine de vérifier, je sais que c'est eux. L'oeil clos, je me promène toujours dans mes récents souvenirs d'échanges de propos et de regards annonciateurs de je sais pas trop quoi.
J'émerge enfin et lève les yeux dans la quiétude de cette soirée qui m'enveloppe. 
Et c'est toi qui est là dans ton minuscule rafiot, à patienter depuis toutes ces minutes. 
"J'attendais que tu te réveilles, tu m'accompagnes à la pêche ?"
C'était pas le canot rouge. Je pensais à lui et il était là, à trois mètres juste en dessous.
Je souris doucement, à peine surprise de ce nouveau hasard. 
Pas un jour sans ce genre de rencontre pas si fortuite que ça.
Je dévale la dizaine de marches en granit qui descendent à l'océan, j'attrape sa main et le rejoins. 
Seuls dans cette embarcation minuscule on prend le large, vers Taillefer.
Mer à peine ridée, vent nul.
On rentrera deux heures plus tard avec quatre morgates, une paire de jean's foutu, deux t-shirts tâchés, une entaille au pied gauche, et de l'énergie pour toute une semaine.

Encore.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2009)

Tu sais mec, avant tu n'étais qu'un pseudo vert sur un écran.
Et puis un jour tu t'es pointé, avec cette folle de Lila, sur ta bécane italienne. Et j'ai découvert un type sympa, ouvert, timide, avec une éducation, une vraie, dans le bon sens du terme. Tu sais écouter les autres. A ton âge, tu sais, c'est pas aussi évident que ca.

Ca me fait du bien, vraiment, de voir que tu es comme ca. T'es un mec bien, et tu mérites des tas de choses comme celles que j'ai vécues. Des rencontres, des lieux, des instants, parce que je sais que tu sauras les apprécier, et que ton Nikon saura les figer.

Clair, ca fait mal. Bien sûr, elle est belle. Mais il y en a des tas d'autres, belles et qui font vibrer. La vie est une suite de compromis, de souffrances, de chambres sombres dans lesquelles on pleure en ayant l'impression que tout s'arrête. Non : tout ne s'arrête pas : quelque part, il y en a une qui attend, et qui va, de nouveau, donner au plaisir une nouvelle définition. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps. Crois moi, je sais de quoi je parle.

Tu sais, les années qui passent ne changent rien à l'affaire, pour ceux qui décident, toujours, de vivre, de ne pas oublier l'inspiration de la jeunesse. Plus tu penses, plus tu as mal. Mais ce mal là, est bon, doux, agréable. Parce que tu vis. Parce que tu te forges des souvenirs. Parce qu'un jour, lorsque tu regarderas tes mains, tu comprendras qu'elles ont vécues, qu'elles ont caressées, frappées, modelées des tas de moments qui te paraîtront doux. J'ai caressé des peaux et des arbres dans des coins perdus, sur de différents continents : personne, jamais, ne pourra me voler ca. Les lumières qui passaient dans les volets, les matins. Des odeurs et des sons, des épidermes qui sentaient l'amour, la clope et la coke. Des capitales, des bleds paumés. La jeunesse est un miracle dont on ne se rend compte qu'une fois passée, hélas. On est insouciant, fou, certain de ne jamais mourir. Le temps se charge d'apprendre des règles de base : non, on n'est pas immortel, non, on ne peut pas se permettre d'être totalement fou, et l'insouciance est une fleur qu'il faut cultiver par le bonheur.

Si tu savais comme j'aimerais être a ta place. Et pourtant, je ne suis pas si vieux. Je suis juste de l'autre côté du miroir. Avec l'interdiction d'être insouciant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2009)

Ah! C'est vrai qu'il est bien ce p'tit con, non ?...


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah! C'est vrai qu'il est bien ce p'tit con, non ?...



Oui, et ca fait du bien, non ?


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah! C'est vrai qu'il est bien ce p'tit con, non ?...





Amok a dit:


> Oui, et ca fait du bien, non ?



J'en suis, j'vous suis.
Qu'il se porte bien.
Qu'il soit le bienvenu, à sa guise.


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Qu'il soit le bienvenu, à sa guise.



Ca, c'est une autre histoire, et pour un autre.


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Qu'il soit le bienvenu, à sa guise.





Amok a dit:


> Ca, c'est une autre histoire, et pour un autre.



Précision : ... quand il veut, au cas où il ait besoin de nature, d'embruns, de vent, de mer qui roule et de conseils de vieux qu'ont plus le droit d'être inscouciants mais qui sont sereins, pourtant. 
C'est vrai, faut être précis pour pas prêter à confusion...


Quant à l'autre, il sait ce qui l'attend. Y'a qu'à se servir. Question de patience, c'est tout.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu sais mec, avant tu n'étais qu'un pseudo vert sur un écran.
> Et puis un jour tu t'es pointé, avec cette folle de Lila, sur ta bécane italienne. Et j'ai découvert un type sympa, ouvert, timide, avec une éducation, une vraie, dans le bon sens du terme. Tu sais écouter les autres. A ton âge, tu sais, c'est pas aussi évident que ca.
> 
> Ca me fait du bien, vraiment, de voir que tu es comme ca. T'es un mec bien, et tu mérites des tas de choses comme celles que j'ai vécues. Des rencontres, des lieux, des instants, parce que je sais que tu sauras les apprécier, et que ton Nikon saura les figer.
> ...



Et si avec tout ce qu'on lui met il s'en sort pas, je passe au plan B : Coup de pied au cul 

Je ne répéterai pas non plus mon invitation, mais elle tient toujours bien entendu.


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Octobre 2009)

La houle menace en ce début d'automne. 
Je me demande quel sera le visage de l'hiver.

Que les tempêtes viennent.
Qu'elles agitent toutes ces illusions.

Et advienne que pourra.
Car je suis lasse.


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2009)

Il y a des moments où je me sens complètement à côté de la plaque.
J'ai toutes les pièces du puzzle sous les yeux.
Je sais qu'elles ne colleront jamais ensemble.
et je continue à les tourner dans tous les sens.

Je regarde se dérouler ces morceaux de vie,
je leur cherche un sens, 
justement.
Il y en a un, forcément, non ?


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Je regarde se dérouler ces morceaux de vie,
> je leur cherche un sens,
> justement.
> Il y en a un, forcément, non ?



Non, pas _forcement_.


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2009)

Si le non l'emporte, je vais être obligée d'arrêter de chercher..
Ça mettra peut-être au moins mon cerveau au repos (qui a dit ça ne changera pas grand chose ?  ).

Merci à vous en tous cas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Si le non l'emporte, je vais être obligée d'arrêter de chercher..
> Ça mettra peut-être au moins mon cerveau au repos (qui a dit ça ne changera pas grand chose ?  ).
> 
> Merci à vous en tous cas.



Comme si c'était en cherchant que l'on trouve...


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Octobre 2009)

Ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite... Mais ne nous pousse-t-il pas toujours vers nos mêmes rivages ?

Inlassablement nous poussons nos embarcations toujours plus loin. Mais quand vient à passer devant nos yeux ces rivages anciens  où le temps d'une pose voir d'une prose, nous avons bâti une frêle demeure pour nos états d'âme  curieux voir nostalgiques nous posons un pied sur cette terre ferme et qui pourtant semble si prompte à se dérober de notre présent.

J'ai encore sur le cur ces points de suture que j'ai voulu occulter. Alors je pose une autre trace sur ce sable sans savoir si la vague l'effacera aussitôt.


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Comme si c'était en cherchant que l'on trouve...



En y réfléchissant, je me dis que ça doit être pour ça qu'on trouve plus souvent des filles que des mecs dans les salles d'attente des psys !


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> En y réfléchissant, je me dis que ça doit être pour ça qu'on trouve plus souvent des filles que des mecs dans les salles d'attente des psys !



Le problème c'est que les filles veulent absolument des réponses quand elles cherchent !

Les mecs quand ils cherchent c'est juste pour s'occuper... Quand y'a pas de foot à la télé 

En même temps vu leur efficacité : « _Chérie ! Où est ce que tu a mis mon ..._ ??? »


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2009)

Gilbertus a dit:


> En même temps vu leur efficacité : « _Chérie ! Où est que tu a mis mon ..._ ??? »



Une façon comme une autre de faire évoluer le côté chercheur du mâle : ranger.


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2009)

Douce bise..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

mado a dit:


> En y réfléchissant, je me dis que ça doit être pour ça qu'on trouve plus souvent des filles que des mecs dans les salles d'attente des psys !


 
Les filles sont moins obligées de se montrer fortes, elles peuvent avouer des failles sans passer pour des tafioles.

En plus, vu le nombre de vieux barbus chez les psys, doit y avoir plein de mecs qui ont super peur de faire un transfert.

Sinon, chez moi, vents tourbillonants, mer calme à agitée, on sait pas, la météo marine est toujours aussi imbitable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les filles sont moins obligées de se montrer fortes, elles peuvent avouer des failles sans passer pour des tafioles.
> 
> En plus, vu le nombre de vieux barbus chez les psys, doit y avoir plein de mecs qui ont super peur de faire un transfert.
> 
> Sinon, chez moi, vents tourbillonants, mer calme à agitée, on sait pas, la météo marine est toujours aussi imbitable.



Ya la mer à la Défense maintenant ?
La vache il est fort le fils Sarko. A peine nommé au conseil de l'Epad qu'il fait mieux que Paris-Plage!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2009)

Bise électrique, toujours une belle rencontre et vivement la prochaine entre deux cafés noirs et quelques chaises rouges.


----------



## Crespi (8 Novembre 2009)

La solitude du désespéré. 
Dans cet accordéon du vide, qui pompe et souffle.
Je patauge.
Et toi, insomniaque douleur bâtarde qui ne veut pas s'endormir.
Laisse-moi.

Loin...


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2009)

Marre de toi, de toi, et des autres aussi.
Tenir, encore et toujours, sans en avoir envie.

Se battre contre tout ça m'épuise,
Parce que ça n'aura jamais de fin.

Bulle d'air rustinée qui continue de fuir.
Je n'ai plus assez de doigts pour boucher les trou et l'empêcher de se réduire.

Un soir de plus où j'aurais aimé avoir ton avis, ton sentiment, ton soutiens.
Hélas, de tout ça, je n'aurai plus jamais rien.


----------



## Cybry (12 Novembre 2009)

Toi,

Tu t'es glissée sans bruit, dans mon âme assoupie,
tu as grandie en elle, et tu t'en es nourrie. 
Tu roules et te déroules, tu te loves et ondules, 
et tu creuses un sillon qui me glace et me brûle. 

Venimeuse vipère qui darde vers ta proie
une langue fourchue et des crochets acides,
un appétit féroce et un regard avide.

C'est ma vie que tu veux. 
​Jamais tu ne l'auras.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Un tonneau, dix doigts et au moins...
Quoi ?
Quinze trous ?!

J'ai beau bouger les mains très vite, l'eau continue à foutre le camps à toute vitesse.

Bordel !
Je me demande comment font les autres, surtout ceux-là, là, qui ont l'air si _cohérents_.
Hein ?


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Novembre 2009)

_Je suis à Rennes, avec les amis rennais. Ceux d'avant. Ils sont beaux. Beni Ben est plus grand que jamais, au bras de sa belle Allemande. On cause, on écoute de la musique, accoudés au comptoir. On se raconte notre vie, littéraire pour certains, maritime pour une autre. 
Et puis, on a faim. La barmaid nous propose cette petite écuelle où s'entassent des petits paquets, comme des bonbons. J'en prends quelques uns. C'est poudreux, ça s'effrite entre mes doigts, ça m'évoque de l'encens. C'est bon, sucré et parfumé. Et puis, j'ai si faim...
A aucun moment je me doute. Je salue, je regagne à pieds l'embarquadère. La houle est une berceuse inoffensive.

Ellipse.

3 heures plus tard, je me réveille. L'appartement est intacte, familier.
Comme chaque matin, j'ouvre les rideaux en clopinant l'oeil mi-clos vers la cafetière.
Mais je réalise, dans un moment d'effroi, que la rue n'est plus la même.
Les maisons sont petites, à colombage. Mon premier étage surplombe le Quartier des Sables tout entier, et le port, de tous côtés. La vue est vertigineuse. Malaise.
La lumière, elle aussi est différente. On dirait le sud.
Et bordel... mais je suis à poil.
Qu'est-ce qui s'passe !

J'ouvre la porte de la chambre, elle donne sur un couloir. Inédit. Y'a pas de couloir ici, d'habitude. Juste le salon. Où est mon salon ? Où sont mes fringues ?
Une mère d'élève vient à ma rencontre. Je lui fais part de ma confusion. Elle me rassure en me disant que certainement, j'ai été droguée...et que consequemment, je n'aurai pas à subir d'incidences professionnelles... Ainsi, je crois que la rue est différente mais c'est une vue de l'esprit, une HALLUCINATION. 

Je cogite.

... Le bar. Mes amis. L'écuelle. La trahison. Ca me revient maintenant.

Bon sang, mais je ne me souviens de rien après avoir embarqué... Combien d'heures, avec qui, pour quoi faire. Et pourquoi je suis à poil ?
Du calme, pas de conséquences _ _elle a dit, c'est l'essentiel. Un hallucination. Suffit d'attendre._


Mais par quel mécanisme hasardeux mon cerveau peut-il me faire vivre de telles situations pendant qu'innocemment, je dors ?! 

Psychanalistes de tout poil, je vous laisse tout lieu d'interpreter ce rêve à votre guise !


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Novembre 2009)

Oublie vite ! Oublie tout !

Oublie ! De peur que toutes ces petites souffrances n'érigent une muraille de peur.

Oublie ! Afin de ne garder que des rêves que tu pourras croire être des souvenirs.

Oublie ! Car si c'est un cauchemar tu auras toujours l'illusion de pouvoir te réveiller... Un jour.

Oublie ! Car si tu n'es pas de ceux qui reste debout au delà des tempêtes, tu te feras laminer par ces bourrasques.

A moins... A moins que tu n'aies trouvé ton rocher, celui qui sur lequel tes pieds ont solidement ancré un refuge.

Alors regarde ! Vois cet immense bouillon qui tourbillonne autour de toi. Et n'oublie pas de saisir la main de celui qui se noie.


----------



## Crespi (13 Décembre 2009)

Votre bonheur m'emmerde. 
Crevez tous. Vite.


----------



## Crespi (6 Janvier 2010)

Zut. Elle est pas crevée, elle et sa clique.
A la place, le vent s'agite sur sa bouche, le vent d'un autre homme.
Le courant d'un emmerdé.
Il a un petit air. Mais bon.

Un jour.
Souffrante, en suée, l'esprit constipé, coincée avec son bulbe-étron. 
Elle devra chialer en demandant pardon et s'écraser contre elle même.
Celle qui ne valait rien. Pas même une attention.

Loin de la brise fétide et trompeuse de cette batteuse à mecs, l'illustré de la menthe athée, qui non loin de là, va en chier un jour ou l'autre; ça coule. Un peu. Beaucoup. A la manie... La manie de pas la sortir de ma vie une bonne fois pour toute. Qu'elle dégage, se jette à la mer, et sombre, c'te beauté.

Oh merde. C'est dur. Elle s'accroche, l'envenimeuse lunatique.
Ses deux poires, son regard, ses cris et son putain de cul. 
Cornard ! C'est moi qui coule. Les yeux d'abord, le nez ensuite, la bouche, ...
Je remets la dose d'herbe dans la pipe, parce que la fuite.
Parce que non. Pas ce soir. Loin d'abord. Ailleurs.
Je voudrais la mer. Je voudrais un pointu. Je voudrais être loin du social. 

Inventer des sirènes, du plancton et des baleines.
Que le vent soit doux, qu'il se complaise du rythme d'AKA et qu'il vibre.
Agitation organisée. Dérangée. Qu'importe. 
Souffle juste loin d'elle et des autres.

Les autres aussi, oui. Parce qu'elles ne valent rien.
3 trous pour rien. Pour du mou. Du faux. Du pour du beurre.
Le pas bon. De la faute de la crémière.
De ma bistouquette. Et de l'enveloppe de tous ces mouchoirs. 
C'est vrai que c'est un peu pareil. De la branlette.
Mais elles chantent. Et c'est pas un concert. 

Un beef. Deux trois riffs. Plaqués.
Un utilisation du manche. Au conservatoire.
Le truc classique. Le lent. L'ennuyeux. 
Mais ça aboie. ça mordrai presque.

Multiplication de soustractions. De foirages.
De pénétration dans le rien. 
De tétons durs dans du miel.
De cris dans l'huile.

Le coeur, dans le vent.


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2010)

Il est temps d'arrêter le ventilateur.
Il devient destructeur.
Tu ne veux pas le faire.
C'est un peu lâche.
C'est dommage.


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Il est temps d'arrêter le ventilateur.
> Il devient destructeur.
> Tu ne veux pas le faire.
> C'est un peu lâche.
> C'est dommage.



Chère et tendre créature,
c'est caché dans le satin
qui te sert de couverture
qu'en ce beau matin
j'entends ton murmure

Mais pourquoi cette soufflerie résonne
jusqu'à, tardive, cette heure
Il n'y a plus personne,
J'éteins l'interrupteur...


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2010)

Pas facile de traverser ces phases de transition.. 
Bien sûr je sais désormais que les vagues qu'elles font rouler sont inévitables, violentes, obsédantes.
Bien sûr je sais aussi que tout se transforme. Le temps. Heureusement. Que ces passages d'une tranche de vie à une autre nous révèlent à terme des ressources inattendues, des richesses personnelles. Dans la douleur certes, la colère (si nécessaire finalement..), et ceux qui connaissent mon histoire ici savent de quoi je parle. N'empêche qu'aujourd'hui, et je rends hommage à l'intelligence humaine du père de mes enfants, sans oublier celle de sa compagne, je vis avec eux une relation assez incroyable. Émouvante, sincère, douce et facile.

La femme que je suis devenue dans l'intervalle ressemble beaucoup à mado.. Et non l'inverse. Sensuelle, assoiffée de désirs et de plaisirs multiples, d'addictions plus ou moins avouables, d'une énergie sans limite. Une urgence de vie.
Ça a du lui plaire à cet homme qui m'a embarquée dans son parcours chaotique un soir d'hiver 2008. Moi je croyais que nous avions encore la possibilité d'avancer.
Il a choisi de reculer. 
Avec une dose de lâcheté qui fait sacrement mal. Je ne lui en veux que de ça. Des effets destructeurs qu'il refuse de prendre en compte.

La transition. Continuer à affronter chaque matin, chaque journée, mes draps sans son odeur.
Apercevoir d'autres regards. Les fuir. Je me sens si peu femme pour l'instant..


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est grand, en tout cas. Immense d'uniformité, plat à ne plus en distinguer l'horizon. Je n'y trouve aucun point de repère, ni d'avant, d'après. Je marche, incapable de savoir si j'avance. Je suis fatigué, épuisé par ce qui ressemble désormais plus à un exil qu'à une quête.

Je m'abreuve à des puits aux eaux pauvres. Le désert rend faible.
Je m'agrippe à des oasis toxiques, pour l'illusion qu'elles procurent d'assouplir la réclusion. 
Je poursuis des mirages qui se dissipent aussi vite qu'ils me convainquent. Le désert rend vulnérable, il altère le discernement. 

C'est ça. Heureusement, il demeure habituellement à l'intérieur, tapis dans les songes, inhibé par le quotidien. Mais parfois, un événement me retourne l'esprit comme une veste, et le désert s'étale. Alors je le vois et je le hais, parce que c'est le mien.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Une nuit d'hiver, la Coloquinte a agité ses feuilles rugueuses et déjà desséchées par le vent en quête d'une jardinière qui prendrait soin de sa peau rugueuse. Mais si sa calebasse est dure, elle est aussi creuse. A l'intérieur, en secret, des chairs déchirées avec leur couronne de graines tout autour. Mais ces semences sont restées stériles.

Il ne fallait pas croire, Jardinière, qu'en m'ouvrant, moi pauvre cucurbitacée poussant en terre étrangère, mes graines dispersées par le vent allaient essaimer des plantules de bonheur. Rien n'a germé.

Arrachée à ma tige, je ne peux rejoindre mon pied-mère. Ce n'est ni de la lâcheté ni de la fuite, mais je ne suis qu'une fructification qui, privée des racines qui la nourrissent depuis les profondeurs de l'humus, ne devient qu'une peau morte. 

Ah ? J'entends un frémissement ? Le pied de coloquinte se remettrait-il à avancer ses longues tiges piquantes ?

Non. Ce n'est que le vent qui s'agite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Dialogue du dedans et facéties de claviériste picturale junior.

Où l'on plonge du haut d'un nuage dans le naseau du monde.
Lieu de perdition et d'images délicates.
Enveloppé de son. Ca vibre.
Que l'on clic-clac ou que l'on se laisse bercer, elles sont là, à l'affut.
Elles nous attendent pour murmurer "prends-moi".

Le vent souffle, c'est un peu dur.


----------



## Cybry (9 Avril 2010)

Le vent est un chien sans maître
                          qui lèche la nuit immense.

_(pas de moi, mais j'adore ce vers)_


----------



## Crespi (21 Avril 2010)

Tout ce qu'on a assimiler ce soir là, c'était vraiment la vérité ?
Ce que t'as dit, toi la grande désoeuvré sociale, c'était le schéma de ma vie ?
Le chemin à suivre, sautant de pavé en pavé, pour se retrouver dans de la javel.

Je voudrais shooter des arbres. Renifler l'écorce et y sentir la plénitude. 
Se dire que rien n'est important. Que juste ce bruit de feuilles électrocuté par le vent, c'est le vrai. 

Même plus faire l'Amour à ces triangles humains. A quoi bon ? 
Elles font trop mal, se rendent pas compte.

Le cocktail a plus de saveur de toute façon. 
La jouissance à droite à gauche, ramolli parce que pas d'amour, c'est du pliage de bout rabougri. De muscles rouillés, de sang basique et ces crampes.

Au cerveau, au coeur, au sexe. 

j'ai envie de chialer à la gueule d'une paire de seins. Leur dire au revoir une bonne fois pour toute, au revoir tout court. Leur faire un bécot pi 'zou ! 

Fermeture éclair. Derrière le boitier, un dépoli, ou ta race. 
Vous me faites tous chier. Y'a que vos traces qui sont belles.
Social mon cul. 
Argent, Facture, Matos, Loyer, ... système de merde.

On devrait tous vivre juste des sensations. L'extase. Le trip. Le partage. Alice au pays des merveilles. Nos anecdotes de vie. Ta mère en short. Fils de Juda. patatra.

Où l'on se perd. Merde.


----------



## NED (21 Avril 2010)

Ouais Crespi t'a bien raison.
Allez viendé, j'ai préparé le rosé, on va se faire une pétanque...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2010)

L'humanité pourrira sur pied à force de nombrilisme. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que les vers sont les rois de la terre et que le vent s'en prend uniquement aux humains  :style:


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ... et que le vent s'en prend uniquement aux humains  :style:



Faux !

Et les arbres, alors ?
Et l'océan ?


----------



## Crespi (10 Mai 2010)

On est perdu sans elle.
Finalement, on a là que du banal et du triste, mou.
Et qui dure bien trop longtemps. 

Dégage !


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mai 2010)

Juste un petit thermique, pour ne pas sombrer dans de plus profondes abîmes.
Juste un petit thermique pour éviter ces fantômes du passé.

Serait-ce trop demander ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Calme plat.
Mer d'huile.
Voiles en berne - pas un souffle de vent - Eol me fait la gueule, quel caractère de cochon, celui-là !
Même les mouettes se demandent ce qu'elles font là.


----------



## Crespi (28 Juillet 2010)

Y'a un truc, je crois que ça s'appelle l'équilibre des masses.

Tu mélanges bien le bordel et t'en sors un clafoutis.
Mais attends. Le truc bien arranger. Avec des déséquilibres exquis, de la brise, une histoire et tout et tout. 

Bah t'en as ils s'emparent d'un bout du monde, le décalque sur un truc sensible et en sortent des vibrations. Et t'as les autres, ceux avec l'appareil qui est rôdé, qui cuit, mais l'a pas de goût, de saveur et tous les autres trucs qui font crépiter les sens. 

Tant mieux, tant pis.

Ca vous soufflera pas les bronches.


----------



## Lellie (13 Août 2010)

Plus envie...
Me retirer au fond de mes pensées me suffit.
Je mabsente, je ne suis plus là.
Jai un métier qui me permet de subvenir à mes besoins, confortablement,
Une ou deux fois par an je moffre un voyage.
Je me fonds dans la masse, mon corps interagit avec les autres.
Mais mon esprit est ailleurs.
Je prends quelques photos, je note quelques phrases des vivants, de ceux qui ressentent encore les choses. 
Et ceux qui me voient, qui me lisent menvient.
Tout ça cest faux, cest vide, c'est creux.
Je fais les choses machinalement, sans âme.
Je souris, je réponds poliment...

Quand est-ce quon me réveille ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

On croit qu'on va changer, passer un cap, commencer une vie nouvelle - parce que la date est symbolique - 40 ans, un premier janvier, un lundi, n'importe quoi qui _commence_ quelque chose d'autre, enfin.
On prend de "bonnes" résolutions, on sait ce qu'on ne veut plus - ça commence demain !

La bascule.
On y croit.

Et puis, en fait, non.
On reste chaque jour un peu plus le même crétin que la veille.
On est juste plus vieux d'un jour.

(...)

Alors voilà.
40 balais.
Le vent qui soufle toujours vers un néant discret...

... J'ai fais des madeleines.
Comme pour dévorer mes souvenirs perdus, ces enfers passés que ma mémoire s'acharne à transformer en regrets inutiles.
Avec des pépites de chocolat.


----------



## 'chon (2 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dfZQpLSuxKE[/YOUTUBE]





​


----------



## Crespi (11 Septembre 2010)

Ce que l'on est, ce que l'on fuit, ce que l'on cherche.
Et le vent.


----------



## Crespi (16 Septembre 2010)

J'ai mal.
Comme le perdant qui se rend compte.
Comme des brocoli sur de la mousseline.
Comme des larmes sur le moleskine.

Je chiale comme une merde parce que je sais pas.
Je sais plus.

Ce soir, c'est pas gai. On réalise que tout ce qui a marché, c'était de la chance.
Pas de valeur ou de personnage qui explose.

Juste des cellules qui y croient alors que non.
Même pas envie de câlin ou de réconfort.
Même pas l'alcoolique au bout du fil.
Elle et son futur cancer. De la poussière.

C'est dur de douter de soi. C'est dur de trop y croire.
C'est dur de redescendre, d'être un adulte.

Et dehors, tout est moche. Ça sent la flemme.
Le berceau du néant. Le trou noir, ce bidule temporel qui avale tant de moments.
Moi qui arrive en retard, qui capture pas.

Je matte mon taf. C'est dégueulasse. Rien de bon.

Je voulais faire de l'exceptionnel.
Maintenant j'ai plus qu'à survivre ? Être l'antistar ? L'entité qui brille pas ?!
User la Terre inutilement. Se polluer.
Passer sa vie à se chercher sans se trouver.
Fait chier.
J'arrive à rien.

Mais y'a le vent.
Faut que tu t'agites. 



steuplé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2010)

Le seigneur des lieux, Dieu ou quel que soit son nom pour les intimes, s'est-il jamais demandé si regarder d'aussi près la vie, le paysage, qu'il a créée la rendrait moins belle ? Peut-être que si, sans doute que non. Lorsque le vent s'agite, les bourrasques tourbillonnent, décentrés, oublieux de nous, de nos pensées, la question n'existe pas. Nous sommes lui. Il faut éviter de s'arrêter, de repenser et continuer, rester les seigneurs et maîtres, avoir envie d'agir pour faire que, de nouveau, le regard se porte loin, que la beauté ou la laideur des détails s'efface parce qu'avancer sur le chemin est le plus important. Comme aurait dit Ferrat : Dieu que la montagne est belle.


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2011)

le vent,
le vent qui s'agite
transporte les parfums légers
mais pas seulement.

le vent s'agite
et passe
aussi

comme je voudrais qu'il se presse


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2011)

ça souffle&#8230; et ces vents coulis refroidissent plus que nos bronches.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2011)

Il fait si froid ce soir 


Si froid


Si froid


...


----------



## NED (9 Juin 2011)

Quand le site devient si lointain qu'un château abandonné
Quand on ne résiste pas à l'appel des fesses de bouc
Quand on a fait le tour et qu'au final on se retrouve au point de départ
On revient à ses premiers amours...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Janvier 2012)

le plus dur dans la mort des personnes qu'on aime ... c'est l'absence... même des années plus tard, on les attend encore...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2012)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> le plus dur dans la mort des personnes qu'on aime ... c'est l'absence... même des années plus tard, on les attend encore...


Comme je te comprends ! ... Non seulement je les attend encore, mais, parfois, au détour d'une rue ou dans des lieux que nous avons fréquentés ensemble, je crois encore les apercevoir ... le temps atténue seulement la souffrance mais ne mène pas à l'oubli ... et c'est bien comme ça !

Quand j'étais môme, mes parents m'emmenaient souvent sur la jetée à Ostende ... c'était magnifique, on voyait les vagues s'écarteler et la mer du Nord semblait infinie ... le petit phare au bout de cette jetée me fascinait ... mon père me prenait dans ses bras et me disait que j'étais le capitaine du brise-lames ... comme j'étais fier et heureux... ces moments étaient magiques !
Mon père est "parti" il y a 25 ans ... et depuis, à chaque occasion, plusieurs fois par an, je vais encore au bout de cette jetée "jouer au capitaine" et je ressens quelque chose de fort ... comme une douce présence qui me murmure à l'oreille : "T'es un sacré capitaine, mon fils !" ... et là, je me sens bien ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2012)

Le pire, dans le fait de vieillir, ce n'est pas la dégénérescence programmée et inéluctable de son propre corps - on s'accommode très bien de quelques rides ou quelques cheveux blancs en plus - c'est bien la disparition aléatoire de personnes auxquelles on tient dans la grande loterie macabre du "kiki va rester en dernier"...
Je ne parle pas des grands-parents et parents pour qui, arrivés à un certain âge il est "naturel" de partir et ce, même si la douleur n'en est pas atténuée pour autant, mais de ceux qui sont au même point que nous ou qui nous devancent sur notre ligne du temps... conjoints, enfants, amis, voisins, collègues, connaissances etc...
La vie est bien faite ... en vieillissant on a plus de temps à perdre et comme la nature a horreur du vide elle a créé les enterrements pour qu'on puisse s'emmerder un peu moins et se dérouiller les os en suivant un corbillard de temps en temps... fun !:rateau:
Souvent je pense à la chanson du grand Jacques "Les Vieux" et je me dis que jamais je n'aurai chez moi la grande pendule d'argent qui dit oui, qui dit non et qui dit : "je vous attends" ....
A ce jour, décompte macabre s'il en est, je dois avoir perdu la moitié de mes potes ... mes vieux albums de photos se remplissent de fantômes surgis de nos passés communs ... ils sont les témoins de tous les moments heureux et moins heureux que nous avons passés ensemble et je leur en suis infiniment reconnaissant...
Souvent, je prie pour eux ... car je sais que certains en auront bien besoin !:rateau:
Mais ils sont encore avec moi, parfois ... quand j'écoute les Doors ou Jimi Hendrix dans l'ambiance enfumée de mon salon ... ils savent qu'ils peuvent entrer sans sonner !


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Mars 2012)

j'ai beau avoir fermé les cercueils , être allés aux enterrements... je les attends... ils sont en voyage, juste partis pour une durée indéterminée... et moi je veille, je m'occupe juste ... en attendant leur retour pour leur montrer toutes ces choses que j'ai faites depuis tout ce temps et qui n'ont de valeur que s'ils sont présents pour les partager ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2012)

P..... J'en ai fermé un aujourd'hui, des cercueils ...... encore un !

Un copain de 59 ans, terrassé par le cancer ... 

Comme c'était un grand fan des Rolling Stones, il avait demandé il y a quelques semaines à un ami musicien, de jouer "Angie" au moment de la mise en terre ... Malheureusement, il s'est vite avéré que l'ami en question avait noyé son chagrin plus que de raison et "Angie" a terminé dans une purée cacophonique pas possible avec, bien entendu, un fou-rire général et libératoire !

En fait, c'était un "bon" enterrement, comme il l'avait sûrement souhaité !

Bon voyage, vieux ! (et je ne te dis pas "à bientôt" - enfin, j'espère !)


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Mars 2012)

Lentement quitter sa propre vie ... savoir que l'on a laissé passer les années juste mené par le devoir ... et jamais par l'espoir ... 
se dire qu'il est trop tard ... trop tard pour avoir auprès de soi la femme avec laquelle on n'a jamais partagé ne serait-ce qu'une nuit... savoir que l'on s'est toujours éveillé seul...
regarder les enfants des autres ... 
se dire que c'est cela le bonheur... la raison de perdurer ...
mais savoir que la vie n'a pas de sens... qu'il faut juste faire son travail , ses devoirs... 
en ayant le luxe d'avoir un toit, un lit, une chambre, du chauffage... 
mais rien de plus ... 
ni le parfum, ni la caresse de la peau d'une femme depuis trop de temps ...
l'amour ... l'amour n'existe pas.


----------



## Crespi (13 Décembre 2012)

C'était une fin d'après midi de juillet, en banlieue parisienne.

La Peugeot était arrêtée sur le bas côté. Un mélange de morves et de liquide lacrimale se répandait sur le cuir du volant. 
Les glissières metaliques du siège conducteur faisaient des allers et retours frénétiques alors que des petits poings d'homme cherchaient un plan de secours.

Les quatre pistons pompaient 1600cm3 tranquillement. Le compte tours affichait un peu moins de 1000 tours par minute quand l'être humain regarda l'aiguille. 
Un premier cri déchira l'habitacle. Et d'autres. Cela ressemblait à un chant du cigne, en moins bien. 

Il se senti particulièrement ridicule alors qu'il gémissait en posant une question au pare-brise : Pourquoi ? 
Un pourquoi assez long sur la fin. Le pare brise ne répondait rien.
Il s'en foutait pas mal. Lui et sa transparence.

L'homme recommença plusieurs fois en changeant d'intonation puis s'interrompit en comprenant qu'il n'obtiendrait pas de réponse de cette surface. 
Pas tout de suite.

Le bouleversé se regarda dans le retroviseur et ne se reconnu pas.

C'est à ce moment là que son coeur plongea.


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Mai 2015)

courir, courir, travailler, aimer, courir, courir ... et ne plus jamais rattraper l'enfance si heureuse ... si rêveuse... ne plus jamais croiser la main, le regard, les lèvres de celle qui vous a illuminé à tout jamais ... 
savoir que le temps a passé... que l'âge fait que l'on ne peut plus revenir en arrière... partager ces doux moments d'éphémère si essentiels au rêve, au bonheur et à la vie... bien plus que tous les succès ou toutes les victoires... 
tu n'y penses plus jamais ... mais ... tu me manques.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2015)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> courir, courir, travailler, aimer, courir, courir ... et ne plus jamais rattraper l'enfance si heureuse ... si rêveuse... ne plus jamais croiser la main, le regard, les lèvres de celle qui vous a illuminé à tout jamais ...
> savoir que le temps a passé... que l'âge fait que l'on ne peut plus revenir en arrière... partager ces doux moments d'éphémère si essentiels au rêve, au bonheur et à la vie... bien plus que tous les succès ou toutes les victoires...
> tu n'y penses plus jamais ... mais ... tu me manques.



J'ai arrêté de courir le 18 avril 2014 ... Ce jour-là, l'Amour de ma vie a décidé de rejoindre un "ailleurs" où il n'y a plus de souffrance, plus de dépendance et plus de handicap ...

La jetée d'Ostende qu'elle appréciait tant est devenu un "brise-larmes", une sorte de "stairway to heaven" sur laquelle je traîne le vide, l'absence et mon chagrin.

Parfois, le vent du nord m'apporte de ses nouvelles et je la sens proche de moi ... une miette de bonheur et d'espoir entre 2 vagues noires et furieuses.

Comme tu le dis si bien, impossible de revenir en arrière et de reloader un backup ... La vie m'a pris le seul et unique Amour de ma vie et je n'en veux à personne ... Mais elle me manque viscéralement ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2015)

Quant à l'espoir de se retrouver un jour, c'est comme acheter maintenant un peu de bonheur à crédit pour en profiter plus tard dans un ailleurs qui n'existe peut être pas ...


----------



## camisol (17 Septembre 2015)

Tiens. Je m'agite un coup dans le vent.
J'avais besoin d'un truc caché dans un tiroir. Comme je l'ai trouvé vite, je furète un peu.
Du coup, je t'embrasse, vieille baderne que j'aime. Et aussi toutes les autres têtes de nœud.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2015)

camisol a dit:


> Du coup, je t'embrasse, vieille baderne que j'aime. Et aussi toutes les autres têtes de nœud.



Très heureux de te recroiser aux hasards du forum .... je t'embrasse aussi, vieux cynique !


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Très heureux de te recroiser aux hasards du forum .... je t'embrasse aussi, vieux cynique !


De même de ma part à notre archiviste préféré, il y avait longtemps. Mais les lignes pointillées ne sont pas forcément les moins réussies. Ça c'est aussi pour Joël et pour lui dire qu'il peut arriver qu'on se nourrisse aussi d'une absence, qu'on en tire un bonheur paradoxal, différent de celui d'une présence. Je ne dis pas que c'est toujours le cas, ni même souvent. Je dis simplement que ça peut être, je parle d'expérience. Et ne me demandez pas d'expliquer ça, mais les hasards de l'existence ont fait que si j'ai eu la chance de trouver du bonheur dans des présences et j'en profite toujours aujourd'hui, certaines absentes sont devenues et restées pour moi des soutiens irréductibles par delà les années, les dizaines d'années.

C'est quelque chose que j'ai ressenti très fort très jeune mais sans réellement en prendre conscience. Bien des années plus tard, ce sentiment , j'ai commencé à le "penser" mais il m'a encore fallu bien des années pour que je comprenne l'importance que ça avait eu dans ma vie. D'une certaine façon, j'ai réussi mes "ratés". Je vous souhaite la même chance.

Et pour une fois, quelques phrases écrites il y a quelques dizaines d'années mais que j'écrirai encore aujourd'hui. Mon sens du temps doit être un brin perverti.
------

Je ne suis plus jamais seul. De l’avoir si bien été a lassé le rempart qui barrait mon regard. Assises en rond, elles veillent autour de moi et nos silences entre eux parlent tout bas.

Quand je parle, mes amies parlent avec moi. Ce que je dis n’est pas ce qu’elles diraient, ce n’est pas toujours pour elles que je parle, mais ma parole me vient d’elles.

Mes amies, parfois, ne me parlent pas. On pourrait croire qu’elles s’absentent, mais leur présence reste entière : je les entends se taire.

Parfois je parle à mes amies, sans rien leur dire. Ce qu’elles n’entendent pas n’est que la buée de ce que, sans me parler, elles ont si bien su me dire.

Ma vie, c’est le temps qu’il me faut pour vous vivre.
--
Chacun garde à la jointure des paupières des traces de sa vie. Les lire, c’est entendre ce que chacun se doit de taire pour être un peu plus que ce qu’il est.

Vos cicatrices ont des reflets. Votre lumière s’y colore. Elles sont vos alliées.
--
Il y a au fond de nous des terres heureuses sans souci des pluies froides. Souvent entr’aperçues de loin, il arrive qu’on s’y retrouve sans s’être même dirigé vers elles. Ce menu détail de l’existence suffit à donner du goût à la vie.

La beauté est en nous, nous sommes la beauté.
--
La vie ne comble pas nos rêves, elle érige les siens. Le bonheur, c’est de voir qu’ils sont aussi beaux que les nôtres.
--

Je suis ce que je n’oublie pas.
--
Peser plus lourd n’est pas de mon ressort, je suis un rôdeur de sentier et n’emporte avec moi que la minceur de mes paroles. Si je parcours des paysages, c’est chaussé de sandales, chasseur furtif pour de menus gibiers.

Je pense à elles, une à une.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2015)

Luc G a dit:


> Je suis ce que je n’oublie pas.


Si je devais garder une seule phrase de ton post, ce serait celle-ci ! 

Et pour ma part, je rajouterais :

_Je suis le gardien des fantômes de ma vie révolue ... Le dernier rempart contre l'oubli ..._


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2015)

Vous alors !
Vous, les gamins, vous ne me rajeunissez pas !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2015)

loustic a dit:


> Vous alors !
> Vous, les gamins, vous ne me rajeunissez pas !!!



Tu es notre patriarche à tous ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Octobre 2015)

au moment où la menace pèse innocemment sur notre mémoire, sur nos plus beaux et plus fragiles souvenirs , sur ces moments heureux et pourtant si simples et si légers... ces petits éclats de vie disséminés comme des petites étoiles brillantes sur notre chemin et qui nous disent mieux ce que nous sommes que tous les beaux discours balancés au gré des lumières aveuglantes du jour et des rumeurs lointaines des actualités et des heurts de nos métiers... 
je voudrais juste garder à jamais mes souvenirs et mes sentiments... 
peu importe la vie, peu importe le temps... 
juste pouvoir encore lui dire et l'entendre me dire je t'aime


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2015)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je voudrais juste garder à jamais mes souvenirs et mes sentiments...
> peu importe la vie, peu importe le temps...
> juste pouvoir encore lui dire et l'entendre me dire je t'aime



...  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2015)

Allez ! Les fêtes de Noël et de Nouvel-An approchent entraînant avec elles l'obligation d'être heureux et de faire la fête ...

Hé oui, il faut faire comme tout le monde ...

Hier soir, je traversais le marché de Noël de mon patelin ou devrais-je dire "la beuverie de Noël" ou 90% des chalets sont consacrés aux boissons de toutes sortes ... Peu d'enfants, mais beaucoup d'adultes déjà bien imbibés ... ça gueulait et ça riait fort ... ça titubait sec aussi, question d'oublier la crise probablement !

J'étais indifférent à ce qui se passait autour de moi, un peu comme si j'étais ailleurs ... La musique était confuse, l'atmosphère irréelle et les halos de lumières qui m'entouraient me rappelaient une scène du Grand Meaulnes ... J'en ai attrapé le tournis.

Je me sentais comme un gamin qui a perdu son "doudou" et qui le recherche désespérément tout en sachant qu'il est irrémédiablement perdu ... 

En m'éloignant du marché, il faisait de plus en plus calme ... Même le vent ne s'agitait pas et je suis rentré chez moi en me disant que demain, je repartirai à nouveau à la recherche de mon "doudou" ...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2015)

Ah Merde j’ai raté la St Nicolas
Bonne fete mon ami thebiglebowsk


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Avril 2017)

j'aurais tout fait et si souvent vaincu la mort pour elle mais alors que tout était paisible, ma mère est morte ... je n'ai plus personne... une petite amie qui croit ou semble croire en l'avenir avec moi et ses enfants ... mais tout cela ne me semble guère solide, ni surtout paisible... je ne sais plus qui je suis, ni où je vais... je souhaite surtout être en retrait de ce monde plein de turbulences, de violences, d'exigences si ... vaines. 
mon coeur n'est plus aussi volontaire ... il aimerait surtout cesser de battre sur cette terre.


----------



## dragao13 (15 Avril 2017)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2017)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'aurais tout fait et si souvent vaincu la mort pour elle mais alors que tout était paisible, ma mère est morte ... je n'ai plus personne... une petite amie qui croit ou semble croire en l'avenir avec moi et ses enfants ... mais tout cela ne me semble guère solide, ni surtout paisible... je ne sais plus qui je suis, ni où je vais... je souhaite surtout être en retrait de ce monde plein de turbulences, de violences, d'exigences si ... vaines.
> mon coeur n'est plus aussi volontaire ... il aimerait surtout cesser de battre sur cette terre.



De tout coeur avec toi, Joël ... 

Je partage ta peine, d'autant plus que le 18 avril prochain, il y aura 3 ans que mon épouse est "partie" de l'autre côté ...
Durant ces 3 années, j'ai traversé ce que j'appelle le "labyrinthe des chagrins", un lieu rempli de doutes, de tristesse, de questionnements, mais aussi d'espoir ! ... Et je n'en suis pas encore sorti ...

On dit parfois que l'humour et la dérision sont la politesse du désespoir et j'ai trouvé sur ce forum de beaux moments de réconfort auprès de personne que j'apprécie beaucoup ! 

Je reste convaincu que l'Amour ne meurt jamais, et que, tant l'Amour donné que l'Amour reçu, restent au fond de nous et nous aident à avancer chaque jour.

L'Amour de ta Maman t'aidera à retrouver une certaine sérénité, c'est en tous cas ce que je te souhaite de tout coeur !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2017)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'aurais tout fait et si souvent vaincu la mort pour elle mais alors que tout était paisible, ma mère est morte ... je n'ai plus personne... une petite amie qui croit ou semble croire en l'avenir avec moi et ses enfants ... mais tout cela ne me semble guère solide, ni surtout paisible... je ne sais plus qui je suis, ni où je vais... je souhaite surtout être en retrait de ce monde plein de turbulences, de violences, d'exigences si ... vaines.
> mon coeur n'est plus aussi volontaire ... il aimerait surtout cesser de battre sur cette terre.




Je suis de tout coeur avec toi.

 Tu parviendras à surmonter cette épreuve terrible, j'en suis persuadé. 
Même si cela ne te semble pas encore évident aujourd'hui...
Puisses-tu trouver ou retrouver autour de toi l'amour et le soutien dont tu as besoin...

Bon courage.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2017)

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi.

Il est des chagrins bien difficiles à surmonter et perdre un être cher est sans doute le plus difficile qui soit. Cependant, lorsque la peine s’atténuera, son souvenir restera vivant en toi.

Je suis certain que tu parviendras à surmonter cette terrible épreuve .

Je te souhaite bon courage


----------



## dragao13 (16 Avril 2017)

Courage mon vieux ... On y passera tous !
En même temps, t'imagine si nous n'étions pas des êtres éphémères ?
Le temps fait des miracles !

Non pas que je veuille apporter de la dérision mais juste un peu de légèreté qui m'avait soulagé quelques temps en arrière : 






Bien à toi !


----------



## vousti (16 Avril 2017)

:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2017)

tout cela est si ordinaire, je n'ai pas le droit de me plaindre, juste l'obligation de sourire et de me taire... le pire c'est trois mois plus tard, de continuer à enchaîner toutes ces foutues démarches administratives qui ne servent qu'à l'effacer et qui ne voient en votre douleur que des impôts, des taxes, des assurances à payer ... et une fois une étape finie , s'en ouvre encore une autre et encore une autre... et cela toujours sur vous comme seul responsable face à des administrations pas toujours très rapides , pas toujours très encourageantes... et qui exigent et exigent... alors que vous n'avez besoin que de paix , de repos, de respiration... c'est assez... c'est trop... je sens ma raison vouloir s'éloigner de tout cela .


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2017)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> tout cela est si ordinaire, je n'ai pas le droit de me plaindre, juste l'obligation de sourire et de me taire... le pire c'est trois mois plus tard, de continuer à enchaîner toutes ces foutues démarches administratives qui ne servent qu'à l'effacer et qui ne voient en votre douleur que des impôts, des taxes, des assurances à payer ... et une fois une étape finie , s'en ouvre encore une autre et encore une autre... et cela toujours sur vous comme seul responsable face à des administrations pas toujours très rapides , pas toujours très encourageantes... et qui exigent et exigent... alors que vous n'avez besoin que de paix , de repos, de respiration... c'est assez... c'est trop... je sens ma raison vouloir s'éloigner de tout cela .



Les démarches administratives sont toujours pénibles, même quand tout va bien.
Elles le sont davantage encore durant une période de deuil. 

Il s'agit de corvées dont il faudrait pouvoir s'acquitter sans leur accorder davantage d'importance qu'elles en méritent. 
C'est sans doute plus facile à dire qu'à faire, mais l'idéal serait peut-être de traiter ces démarches ainsi qu'elles te parviennent : de façon automatique... De façon aussi détachée que possible. 

Car bien entendu l'essentiel est ailleurs. 
L'essentiel, c'est de supporter la douleur, la tristesse, l'absence... 
Une souffrance qu'on ne ressent que lorsqu'on a eu la chance d'aimer une personne et de partager avec elle des moments heureux. 
Car c'est toujours une chance d'avoir aimé quelqu'un, malgré la souffrance inévitable du deuil. 

Généralement, le temps finit plus ou moins par faire son oeuvre... 
Et au bout d'un certain temps, ce sont les meilleurs souvenirs qui persistent le mieux. 
Les petits tracas sont alors relégués au second plan. 
Et la dimension administrative de la période de deuil devient la chose la plus dérisoire qui soit... 

Je pense vraiment qu'un jour les bons souvenirs l'emporteront. 
Sincèrement, c'est ce que je te souhaite.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2017)

Pour le moment, je ne dis rien, je ne me plains pas ... pourtant, en moi, tout a envie de crier... dès que je suis seul et c'est souvent...je ne pense qu'à traverser la mort ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2017)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> tout cela est si ordinaire, je n'ai pas le droit de me plaindre, juste l'obligation de sourire et de me taire...



Bonjour Joel,

Il est un exercice dans lequel je suis devenu maître, c'est apprendre à sourire avec le coeur qui pleure ... Sourire, parce qu'il y a autour de nous tant de personnes à consoler et à réconforter que le sourire est le premier pas vers "l'autre" et ouvre toutes les portes.

Quand je parle de "coeur qui pleure", c'est que j'ai réussi à intégrer et à intérioriser mon chagrin, parce que ce chagrin, c'est le mien et n'appartient à personne d'autre ... J'en ai fait un ami qui m'accompagnera jusqu'à la fin de ma vie ... Et, malheureusement ou heureusement, c'est un ami fidèle.

Quant aux formalités administratives, nombreuses et souvent douloureuses, je les ai expédiées en 2 temps 3 mouvements en profitant de la "période" d'accalmie que nous laisse le cerveau avant de nous mettre le nez dans la dure réalité.

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de conseils à prodiguer, si ce n'est de se tourner vers les autres et surtout, de ne pas hésiter à parler de tous les sentiments contradictoires qui te submergent.

Personnellement, j'ai réussi à compenser un tant soit peu l'absence en étant convaincu que Chantal continuerait de m'accompagner jusqu'au bout, un peu comme si elle était dans "la pièce d'à côté" et qu'il me suffit d'un peu de silence et de sérénité pour l'entendre à nouveau.

La paix intérieure et la sérénité, c'est tout ce que je te souhaite, Joel ! 

Bien à Toi,

Jean-Luc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2017)

Se demander s'il y a "quelque chose" après ne se discute pas ... Tous les débats à ce sujet sont vains et inutiles ... Ce n'est pas une question de foi ou de croyance, mais bien une question "d'intime conviction" non sujette à prosélytisme - chacun est maître de sa pensée et de sa conscience.

Un ami me disait dernièrement : "C'est peine perdue si tu cherches à voir l'invisible avec les yeux, alors ferme les, laisse toi bercer par le silence et ouvre ta pensée et ton coeur ... ce que tu découvriras dans ces moments-là va au-delà de toute imagination et le voyage est magnifique et magique"

Parfois, au cours de ces voyages, je LA rencontre telle une image flottant au gré de mes souvenirs, elle est tellement réelle  que j'ai l'impression de pouvoir la toucher, mais je n'ose pas de peur qu'elle ne disparaisse ... alors, je me contente de la regarder en la remerciant de toutes ces années passées auprès d'elle et je me sens heureux.

Après chaque voyage, le chagrin me reprend la main, mais il tend à s'adoucir comme pour s'excuser d'être encore présent ... Alors je lui dis : "Allez ! Viens ! On a encore un bon bout de chemin à faire ensemble"

Ce voyage, fais le avec ta Maman Joel ... Tu verras, c'est facile et rédempteur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2017)

Cette semaine, en me promenant dans le cimetière, un peu perdu dans mes pensées, j'ai eu l'impression que les fleurs déposées sur les tombes des défunts murmuraient doucement entre elles dans le silence impressionnant du lieu ... Un peu comme si elles s'échangeaient et partageaient de doux secrets connus d'elles seules !

M'enfonçant plus avant dans une allée, je me suis surpris à les caresser doucement de la main ... chrysanthèmes douces et chaleureuses, bruyères robustes et un peu rustres, cyclamens et hellébores attendant sans crainte les premiers froids et quelques bouquets de fleurs diverses déposés à même le sol et frissonnant déjà sous un soleil pâlissant ...

Soudain, j'ai eu la sensation incongrue, je l'avoue, qu'elles tentaient de s'adresser à moi avec des murmures emplis de réconfort et d'espoir !

Alors, je me suis laissé aller, bannissant toute rationalité et j'ai pensé très fort : "Si vous la rencontrez, dites lui que je l'aime et que je l'aimerai toujours !"

J'ai quitté le cimetière en me disant que peut-être, les fleurs étaient des larmes de toutes les couleurs ... J'y retournerai !


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Soudain, j'ai eu la sensation incongrue, je l'avoue, qu'elles tentaient de s'adresser à moi avec des murmures emplis de réconfort et d'espoir !



Faut que tu arrêtes les champignons...


Pour le reste: chapeau, belle écriture, je m'incline.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2018)

Hier soir, au moment d'allumer ta bougie, je pensais : "Tu as été mon premier et unique chagrin d'amour, mais ne t'en fais pas, tu seras aussi le dernier !"

J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi ... Je me méfie comme la peste de ces anges bellâtres qui doivent tourner autour de toi ... Je me rassure un peu en pensant qu'ils n'ont pas de sexe, mais on ne sait jamais ... 

Sois heureuse, qu'importe où tu te trouves ... Pfff ! Je pense tellement à Toi que j'en oublie mes potes de forum ! 

Ah j'oubliais ! J'ai un matou depuis un an maintenant ! Il s'appelle Lucky, est noir et blanc et a une énorme queue (Je sais ... Pas la peine de rigoler ! ) 

Il paraît que les chats sont d'excellents médiums ... Alors, si tu as l'occasion, essaie de communiquer avec lui, mais je te préviens ... il est un peu con !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Janvier 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hier soir, au moment d'allumer ta bougie, je pensais : "Tu as été mon premier et unique chagrin d'amour, mais ne t'en fais pas, tu seras aussi le dernier !"
> 
> J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi ... Je me méfie comme la peste de ces anges bellâtres qui doivent tourner autour de toi ... Je me rassure un peu en pensant qu'ils n'ont pas de sexe, mais on ne sait jamais ...
> 
> ...




T'en fais pas pour les anges Dude, ils n'ont que d'énormes ailes, et toute fines. Et la fesse ne les turlu-pine pas.
Quant à Lucky, ta mie trouvera bien quelques friandises là-haut pour le brancher sur la bonne fréquence !
Vois-tu, il y a des stocks de côtes de boeufs de Salers que le Seigneur a évacué des chambres froides ici-bas ( pour sauver la Politique Agricole Commune à la base), et Il a collé à un Ange une mission : boucher de l'espace.
Il découpe la barbaque avec ses yeux lasers pour que nos tigres de salon puissent faire transistor vers le Paradis. 
Tout est prévu en fait !
Et c'est pas demain que Apple réussira un truc pareil avec un Iphone cat.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2018)

Petite chanson pour Toi ! ... Tu aurais aimé ... 

Malheureusement, c'était hier ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2018)

Tidju ! S'il y a des concerts là-haut, l'affiche doit être extraordinaire ... Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrisson, Lemmy Kilmister et tous les autres sur la même scène ... ça doit planer sec et sans LSD les soirs d'orage ...  ... Tu me raconteras hein ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Juin 2018)

à la recherche d'un passé qui n'est plus là. Sans cesse se heurter au silence malgré les images... sentir que la vie présente a changé. et qu'on vous y demande des attitudes qui vous semblent tellement peu légitimes et parfois si loin de tout ce que vous avez vécu avant. Sentir que les choses changent et ne plus savoir si l'on est fait pour tout cela. Le manque, la sûreté, la confiance semblent désormais loin de toute lumière, ce ne sont plus que de trompeurs feu-follets...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2018)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> à la recherche d'un passé qui n'est plus là. Sans cesse se heurter au silence malgré les images... sentir que la vie présente a changé. et qu'on vous y demande des attitudes qui vous semblent tellement peu légitimes et parfois si loin de tout ce que vous avez vécu avant. Sentir que les choses changent et ne plus savoir si l'on est fait pour tout cela. Le manque, la sûreté, la confiance semblent désormais loin de toute lumière, ce ne sont plus que de trompeurs feu-follets...



Bonjour Joël,

Le monde égocentrique et individualiste dans lequel on vit ne me convient pas ... J'ai complètement intégré le fait qu'il y a une vie "avant" et une vie "après" et que toute tentative de changer les choses qui se sont passées est vaine et inutile.

Alors, j'ai décidé de renoncer à la vie "d'après" et de continuer à vivre dans le monde "d'avant", le monde dans lequel j'étais heureux, le monde dans lequel Chantal me souriait chaque matin lorsque je la prenais dans mes bras, le monde dans lequel on s'émerveillait ensemble devant un coucher de soleil sur la Mer du Nord ... En résumé, j'ai fait mes valises et je suis parti vivre en "nostalgie"...

Et cela me convient ... 

Courage Joël ... l'Amour ne meurt jamais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2018)

Chez moi, tout est resté "comme avant" ... Si Chantal devait revenir, elle retrouverait toutes ses affaires et vêtements en l'état !

Certains me disent : "Tu te fais du mal en conservant tout ça" ... En fait, ils n'ont rien compris ... Mes enfants eux, ont bien compris que je ne voulais pas faire de la maison un mausolée, mais un lieu de vie qui résonne des cris des petits enfants, un lieu plein de rires et de musique, en fait, un endroit rassurant où tout le monde se rassemble pour faire la fête et évoquer de façon souriante, celles et ceux qui nous ont quittés pour "_le monde derrière les étoiles_" comme disent mes petits-enfants ... 

Plus de colère, plus de regrets ni de souffrances ... Parfois de petits coups de blues, mais avant tout une grande sérénité et une immense quiétude durant laquelle je remercie le destin d'avoir aimé et d'avoir été aimé durant autant d'années.

Quand nous sommes tous réunis, il arrive parfois que je sente une sorte de présence ineffable ... Alors là, je suis pleinement heureux.

C'est cette sérénité que je te souhaite de tout coeur, Joël !


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Octobre 2018)

Moment d'attente... écho de nuits où à travers la fragilité de la mère j'avais encore la famille de mon enfance et les mêmes moments en souvenir avec un être vivant. Mais à présent, qui suis-je ? Juste un grand décalé dans ce monde si violent d'enfants qui se prennent tant au sérieux qu'ils préfèrent tuer en idées, en mots, voire en vrai plutôt que rêver. Je garde en moi cet univers et ce refuge, ce monde et ce subterfuge pour quitter ce monde vidée de présence ... Me sentir en une seconde partir en un autre temps, m'évanouir, m'évader aux pressions vaines et futiles du quotidien où tout autour, le monde semble croire si dur à l'intérêt de ses vains rapports de force.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Mars 2019)

Suis-je arrivé à la fin de mon souffle ? Chaque jour, tout semble si effleuré, si évidemment passé, réalisé, effacé et balayé par le bruit et la vitesse, la fausse nécessité des grandes comédies adultes mais rien ne peut s'oublier. Comment continuer quand les portes de la mort se sont fermées? Agir et essayer de tracer tout en sachant que tout cela est si vain, si fragile et comme dépourvu de sens à présent.


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Mars 2019)

À la veille de vieillir, de me rendre compte que ce qu'il y a eu de plus beau est passé et que désormais, les heures m'emmènent vers le temps des épuisements, des ralentissements, des fatigues, je peux encore briller mais par pur savoir-faire, l'illumination, la foi et l'espérance ne sont plus là. La beauté, la folle envie d'aimer, de décrocher la jolie jeune fille qui vous aimera pour la vie n'est plus accessible. Il n'est même plus temps de veiller sur la santé des autres, j'y ai depuis longtemps gagné mes ailes d'ange pour mille et un paradis après la vie. À présent, c'est ma santé qui légèrement vacille, grince, se fait secrètement menaçante. Il ne me reste qu'à lutter pour moi-même. Seulement. Tout cela n'a guère de sens. Je n'y trouve plus l'évidence, le chemin, l'implication totale pour vaincre la douleur et la mort. Que m'importe ma propre vie. Il est juste temps de hurler désespérement, en secret.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2019)

Comme je te comprends, Joël ... 

Souvent, lorsque je me replonge dans mes souvenirs, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver dans un roman que j'aurais lu mille fois avec toujours la même fin terrible et inéluctable ce qui me plonge dans une profonde tristesse !

Mais, j'ai le besoin impérieux de revivre chaque chapitre, l'un après l'autre, phrase après phrase,  même si, chaque page que je tourne me rapproche de cette fin que ni le destin, ni les dieux ne peuvent plus changer ! 

Alors, loin de me résigner, je n'ai de cesse que de reprendre au tout début en me disant qu'un matin je me réveillerai et que tout sera "comme avant".

On paie toujours le prix quand on a trop aimé ... ...


----------



## pouppinou (31 Mai 2019)

_... Montaigne affirme qu'il a perdu 5 de ses enfants "sans fâcherie".
Cela ne veut pas dire qu'il n'a pas ressenti de la tristesse, mais qu'il n'était pas en colère contre la vie, qu'il en acceptait les lois. ..._
(Passage de La sagesse - F. Lenoir)

Etre sur le chemin de la sagesse c'est comprendre qu'il faut aimer la vie pour ce qu'elle est et la vivre avec raison et intuition.
La vie est gratuite... elle nous est donnée... il serait dommage de ne pas la vivre jusqu'au bout.
Et si nous n'avons pas de mode d'emploi (si on vous en a donné un alors abandonnez le pour regagner votre liberté), c'est pour nous laisser libre de la vivre selon notre nature... mais pour faire selon sa nature encore faut-il vouloir se connaitre, entrer en nous et se découvrir pour mener et appréhender la vie et ses étapes comme la succession des saisons pour mieux comprendre le cours du destin. (#15275)


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juin 2019)

Une autre version ... ne pas se larmoyer sur son sort et ne pas mettre la vie sur un piédestal.
La vie n'a rien d'exceptionnel et nous ne le sommes pas non plus.
A peine de petits êtres rivés sur nos nombrils larmoyants !

Notre seul luxe ici bas est notre espérance de vie.
Quelque que soit le destin, l'histoire qui le compose, les évènements qui auront écrit les pages de notre vie, le seul et réel bénéfice que nous possédons est le temps que la vie nous aura accordé sur cette chienne de Terre.

Alors, je me prête, non sans rire, à lui rendre les coups de putes qu'elles me flanquent.
Elle a emporté mon père, mon frère, des amis, des amies. Elle a essayé avec moi mais je lui ai mis bien profond ... pour cette fois-ci mais évidemment, on s'est donné RDV pour plus tard ... je ne lui rendrai jamais la tache facile.

Elle aura beau essayé de me conditionner à la tristesse de ses emmerdes ... je ne la laisserai jamais y parvenir ... me transformer en victime.
Elle ne m'empêchera jamais le bonheur de noircir des pages de ma plume médiocre. De combler de plaisir la dernière venue. De gouter les plaisirs interdits mais jouissifs. Et même celui juste de m'emmerder dans la contemplation.

Mes amis, et autres cloportes perdus ... la vie n'a rien d'exceptionnel ... mais croquez là à pleine dents ... vous n'aurez rien d'autre !


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Novembre 2019)

Vivre et choisir. Vivre et continuer. Mais au fond, à chaque instant, sentir la vague du manque et du souvenir affleurant au moindre regard hors du monde qui bruisse autour de soi. Avoir besoin de plus. Avoir besoin d'encore et encore retrouver ces jolis temps, ces regards de confiance et de bienveillance, de conseil et de présence, d'encouragement et d'espérance. Le temps d'ici n'est pas suffisant.


----------



## roquebrune (1 Janvier 2020)

_C'étaient de très grands vents sur toutes faces de ce monde,
De très grands vents en liesse par le monde, qui n'avaient d'aire ni de gîte,qui n'avaient garde ni mesure, et nous laissaient hommes de paille.En l'an de paille sur leur erre...Ah ! oui, de très grands vents sur toutes faces de vivants !_

Saint-John PERSE


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Juillet 2020)

Quand tu es considéré comme un ballon vide qui vit à la surface de la violence du monde, Quand tu as donné à ce monde ton meilleur, que tu as accepté toutes les épreuves de ce monde, quand on te remet en cause jusqu'à ta personnalité, ton existence, ton utilité au monde, quand même ton foyer te semble envahi par le vide, tu découvres que tu ne peux vivre ainsi avec ta fragilité face à ces gens si sûrs d'eux-mêmes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2020)

Aujourd'hui, en fin d'après midi, j'allais chercher mes petits-enfants à l'école ...

Je marchais comme à mon habitude, un peu "perdu" dans mes pensées, quand j'ai été dépassé par une jeune fille qui portait une "queue de cheval" battant énergiquement la mesure de gauche à droite et de droite à gauche avec une régularité extrême dans un mouvement quasi mécanique !

J'étais totalement fasciné par ce mouvement aussi rythmé que régulier qui, immanquablement, me faisait penser au balancier d'une pendule découpant le temps à l'infini !

A ma grande surprise, il me vint à l'esprit la chanson de Jacques Brel "Les Vieux" avec la référence à la pendule d'argent qui ronronne au salon, qui dit oui, qui dit non et puis qui nous attend...

Et si c'était le destin qui m'envoyait un message, me signifiant que le temps passe et qu'il conviendrait de profiter du temps présent ... Immanquablement, la pendule va s'arrêter un jour, comme cette jeune fille qui a disparu aux hasards des passants.

Dommage, j'aurais voulu la remercier pour ce message subliminal ...

J'ai retrouvé mes petits-enfants à la porte de l'école, et on a été manger une bonne gaufre au glacier du coin tout en espérant que @macomaniac ait raison quand il me dit que, en tant que prématuré, je serai en retard sur la date de ma propre mort !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2020)

@
thebiglebowsky​


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2020)

Quand Georges Brassens chante les Passantes :




il évoque sur le mode du regret une incapacité à saisir le "kairos" avec telle ou telle femme croisée au passage. Terme du Grec ancien désignant l'occation belle à saisir aux cheveux pour en tirer un avantage.

D'une manière toute personnelle et sans vouloir en tirer aucune maxime d'éthique universalisable, je ne m'accorde absolument pas avec ce point de vue entièrement gouverné par un critère de satisfaction "en corps" si je puis dire. Bien au contraire ! le kairos ne consiste pas (pour moi) dans une occasion dont on profite, mais dans une occasion dont on ne profite pas. Dans une occasion (comme le spectacle d'une queue de cheval pendulaire de jeune fille) à laquelle on garde son statut de donnée à l'imagination, c'est-à-dire encore sa valeur spirituelle. Il s'agit rigoureusement d'un principe d'abstention, parce que comme Stéphane Mallarmé l'avait bien relevé :

_La chair est triste hélas et j'ai lu tous les livres_​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @
> thebiglebowsky​
> Voir la pièce jointe 194963


argh ! impossible de visionner ta vidéo en Belgique ... droits d'auteurs !


----------

